# Manchester - Llandudno 25 April 2015 featuring the Inaugural Hill Climb Sausage Challenge



## nickyboy (10 Nov 2014)

This Summer I rode to Llandudno and it was a really great ride so I am floating the idea of something similar. If there's sufficient interest then I will organise and run it.

The idea is Manchester - Llandudno. Train back home. It's quite a long ride but...it's very flat and people could start somewhere other than Manchester if they felt it was a bit too long. The return train stops at Chester, Frodsham, Warrington, Newton le Willows.

What you get on the full ride is a lot of really nice quiet Cheshire lanes and a final 25 mile stretch right next to the sea on the N Wales coast. This was the highlight of the ride for me. The NCN coastal path is excellent.

The idea would be to start at Piccadilly so people could get there easily. It would be a full day. The plan would be a lunch stop. Then fish and chips in Llandudno and as many beers as you like. There are plenty of return trains to Manchester so folk could either leave quickly or stay for a bit.

Not sure if Saturday or Sunday would be better I am guessing Saturday is better for trains but maybe more people available Sunday?

We would ride at a nice friendly pace. No problem splitting into faster and slower groups. Faster riders can get the beers in.

Edit - there would be enough time to set off at 9am -ish so I hope it will not just be locals and this gives enough time for those from far-flung lands to get there

*** DATE FIXED - SATURDAY APRIL 25 ***

EXPRESSIONS OF INTEREST

*Starting Manchester*
@I like Skol
@rich p
@wanda2010
@theclaud
@User13710
@Cubist +3
@BRounsley
@doughnut
@DiddlyDodds
@Andrew Br +1
@Nigel182
@User
@mikeee
@david k +2
@middleagecyclist

*Starting Altrincham*
@400bhp
@Pjays666
@gam001
@Tail End Charlie
@skudupnorth (somewhere near Alty actually
@Leaway2 +2

*Starting Marbury*
@User3094
@Origamist

*Starting Eureka*
@Crackle
@McWobble
@Rickshaw Phil
@mike3121
@pubrunner
@Freds Dad (maybe start a bit before)

*Starting somewhere in N Wales*
@gavroche
@Ootini +2

*Not yet committed*
@MartinQ
clid61
toeknee
Kneesup (but with a slim possibility of riding from Rhyl)
@just_fixed
subaqua
4F
@fossyant
@potsy
robjh
@dodgy
Exile
@Nick Stone
@Pennine-Paul
@sagefly +1
@Kestevan
@The Brewer
Lilmo + 1
@Hicky
@Shadowfax
@G3CWI
@Littgull
tournut
totallyfixed
dr_pink
@Slartibartfast
Martin Archer








*The Sausage Challenge*
For a bit of a laugh, at the end of the ride there is a very steep hill up the Great Orme. Anyone who has done the ride can give it a go if they like. Only rule is, if you're on a geared bike you have to use a gear close to a typical fixed gear and not change mid climb. Furthest up the hill gets a prize of my choosing.


----------



## gavroche (10 Nov 2014)

It it goes ahead, living in Colwyn bay, I would be happy to join you from Prestatyn.


----------



## MartinQ (10 Nov 2014)

Sounds like a plan. The North Wales path is relatively flat although I seem to remember the path turns left at Flint with a short climb up Halkyn? Could also do a lap of the Great Orme at the end with a hill climb to the top?
Only negative is all the bloody seagulls in Llandudno who want to nick your chips.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Nov 2014)

MartinQ said:


> Sounds like a plan. The North Wales path is relatively flat although I seem to remember the path turns left at Flint with a short climb up Halkyn? Could also do a lap of the Great Orme at the end with a hill climb to the top?
> Only negative is all the bloody seagulls in Llandudno who want to nick your chips.



We would go on the A548 but duck off via some villages en route to break it up. Wouldn't do the climb out of Flint. Leave the A548 at Talacre. I think if you do the full Manchester - Llandudno you're a bit short of an imperial century so a quick lap around (not up) the Orme might get you there


----------



## nickyboy (10 Nov 2014)

gavroche said:


> It it goes ahead, living in Colwyn bay, I would be happy to join you from Prestatyn.



Great. The NCN is a bit fiddly in places so someone else who knows where they're going would be most helpful


----------



## clid61 (10 Nov 2014)

Count me in sounds good


----------



## toeknee (10 Nov 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## srw (10 Nov 2014)

Hmmmm....

We have friends who are redeveloping their house on Anglesey. I have _thoughts_ for a night ride.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Nov 2014)

Subject to the date I would like to be allowed on this one? Can we make the Great Orme hill race at the end worth competing in with the winners beer being purchased by all the other riders?


----------



## nickyboy (11 Nov 2014)

Fish and Chip place already identified
http://www.fish-tram-chips.co.uk/ right across the road from the fernicular tram station up the Great Orme. We can watch Skol doing a solo ascent while we tuck in there





And here's some food porn from my last ride to Llandudno to get you wishing away these dark Autumnal months


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2014)

Possible if it fits the diary.


----------



## KneesUp (11 Nov 2014)

I'm posting for updates (I know I could 'watch' but that seems sneaky somehow) I'm nowhere near fit enough, and I don't live in Manchester or Wales, but I have mates in Manchester I could borrow a sofa off the night before. Just need to get fit enough ...


----------



## nickyboy (11 Nov 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I'm posting for updates (I know I could 'watch' but that seems sneaky somehow) I'm nowhere near fit enough, and I don't live in Manchester or Wales, but I have mates in Manchester I could borrow a sofa off the night before. Just need to get fit enough ...



The nice thing about the ride is that the last 40 miles from Chester to Llandudno are completely flat (the run from Manchester to Chester is pretty flat too). So we get the easiest stretch at the end. The rough idea is set off at 9am. 8 hours cycling @ 12mph with an hour's lunch stop gets us to Llandudno 6pm. Just right for fish and chips and a few beers. I did the ride @15mph this summer so 12mph should be achievable for most. Of course the fast guys can go faster and cycle up the Great Orme or whatever while they wait for the others


----------



## MartinQ (11 Nov 2014)

If I'm healthy enough, I'll organize a cake stop in Chester




Although the chefs may have eaten them all ...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Nov 2014)

There's a cracking real ale pub in Llandudno.....

http://www.albertllandudno.co.uk/albert/real-ale/


----------



## nickyboy (11 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> There's a cracking real ale pub in Llandudno.....
> 
> http://www.albertllandudno.co.uk/albert/real-ale/


So we have a cracking fish and chip shop and a cracking real ale pub.....can we go tomorrow?


----------



## I like Skol (11 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> So we have a cracking fish and chip shop and a cracking real ale pub.....can we go tomorrow?


Is there anything at the top of the Orme?


----------



## KneesUp (11 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Is there anything at the top of the Orme?


Jackdaws, gulls, a car park and a rather mediocre cafe, if memory serves. (Disclaimer - I've not been in the cafe for over a decade, so it might be lovely now.)
Nice view though.


----------



## MartinQ (11 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Is there anything at the top of the Orme?



Crazy golf, I seem to remember.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

So with 4-5 expressions of interest it is debatable whether there would be enough to make it worthwhile to organise

A question:

There are hundreds of CCers who live close enough to do the ride so what's putting folk off? I would rather modify the ride and get a decent number than cancel it.

Too long?
Too far in the future to think about?
Too faffy getting the train home?
Bad starting place?
Something else?

Open to suggestions ..... or equally a deluge of lurkers who didn't fancy expressing interest. I fully expect the usual attrition rate (at least 50% drop out) so don't worry about expressing interest and not being able to make it nearer the time. All I am trying to do is get a feeling whether its worthwhile putting the work in to organise it at this stage


----------



## clid61 (14 Nov 2014)

I'll defintley come along ,easy enough for me to ride into manchester for start , or get train in.Do you have a date in mind ?

As for your points above . People need flexibilty , hopefully if cant start in manchester join en route , ride back home , go by train , stay over ,many options .!

Should be a good informal laugh with many cake stops


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

clid61 said:


> I'll defintley come along ,easy enough for me to ride into manchester for start , or get train in.Do you have a date in mind ?
> 
> As for your points above . People need flexibilty , hopefully if cant start in manchester join en route , ride back home , go by train , stay over ,many options .!
> 
> Should be a good informal laugh with many cake stops



That's why I planned it like I did. We can pick up people en route and equally they can hop off the train wherever on the way back.

I'm thinking a Saturday mid-late April when the weather should be improving


----------



## clid61 (14 Nov 2014)

mid april good for me im in marrakech from 22 april onwards , need any help organising it drop me a line


----------



## subaqua (14 Nov 2014)

I am up for this depending on dates. I might even do a recce at easter as will be stopping with folks in Buckley.

if it is a saturday or Sunday it would be brilliant as can then get a train back from Llandudno to Llundain.


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2014)

I'll express interest as you must be coming past the bottom of the Wirral but it's a long time away, I'm not even riding my bike now due to a knee problem, except intermittently but I like the idea and it might give me an aim through the winter. It's a ride I've been thinking about anyhow.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

*Saturday April 25*

Better than Sunday because more return trains and, most importantly, the fish and chips restaurant ain't open on a Sunday

And here's a photo of the NCN to get you in the mood


----------



## 400bhp (14 Nov 2014)

I was thinking about this but doing it in the opposite direction!

The main reason being that the prevailing wind is usually westerley.


----------



## 4F (14 Nov 2014)

Put me down as a strong possible


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

I've stuck an "Expression of Interest" list on post #1. You're on it, even if you just posted to tell me you're thinking of doing it the other way!!


----------



## subaqua (14 Nov 2014)

now in google calendar so wifey can't say no. she won't anyway and will be happy to have a trip to N Wales again anyway . just me riding though. and i maight train it up on friday and then train home sunday and stop at my dads fri and sat.


----------



## Freds Dad (14 Nov 2014)

I fancy this but living in Macclesfield would probably meet you en route. Do you have a route planned yet?


----------



## 400bhp (14 Nov 2014)

Only allow @I like Skol on the ride if he brings his homemade flapjack


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> I fancy this but living in Macclesfield would probably meet you en route. Do you have a route planned yet?



I have something tentative that I will firm up nearer the date. I may need some input from Manc locals as to the nicest route out of town. Anyone PM me if they can help with the first 10 miles or so. I'm ok after that. When I have that first bit sorted 'll do the rest.

To give you an idea, it'll be Manc - Carrington - Dunham Massey - "sort of S of Runcorn N of Northwich" - skirt N round Chester then out via Connah's Quay until nearly to Prestatyn. Then it's NCN all the way to Llandudno after that.

Might be easier for you to train it Macc - Manc?


----------



## theclaud (14 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> There are hundreds of CCers who live close enough to do the ride so what's putting folk off? I would rather modify the ride and get a decent number than cancel it.
> 
> Too long?
> Too far in the future to think about?
> ...



Interested enough to be watching the thread... It's a long way off, and it's a long way back to Swansea from the finish, so I'd have some thinking to do about the post-ride piss-up logistics...


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

Oh bugger............Mrs nickyboy has kindly reminded me that we will be somewhere even warmer than N Wales on April 18

So I need to give a new date. It can't be a week earlier as I will be away. So its either a week earlier - April 4 - but that's Easter Saturday so I guess a lot of non-availability then. Or its April 25

Sorry @clid61

Quick feedback on April 4 or 25 appreciated. Sorry for cock up


----------



## 400bhp (14 Nov 2014)

Avoid ca


nickyboy said:


> I have something tentative that I will firm up nearer the date. I may need some input from Manc locals as to the nicest route out of town. Anyone PM me if they can help with the first 10 miles or so. I'm ok after that. When I have that first bit sorted 'll do the rest.
> 
> To give you an idea, it'll be Manc - Carrington - Dunham Massey - "sort of S of Runcorn N of Northwich" - skirt N round Chester then out via Connah's Quay until nearly to Prestatyn. Then it's NCN all the way to Llandudno after that.
> 
> Might be easier for you to train it Macc - Manc?



I live near dunham. Avoid carrington. Its shat. Canal joining at stretford would be fine, then come off in timperley. I can draw you a route if you like.


----------



## MartinQ (14 Nov 2014)

Why not do the cheshire cycleway 
http://www.cheshirecycleway.co.uk/
Still rubbish getting out of Manchester, but otherwise the route is good & well signed.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Nov 2014)

I'm a 'possibly interested' as it seems I can get to MP for a 9am Saturday start and back to Londinium from Llandudno.


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2014)

If ive got myself sorted by then I will come along all being well. We have a caravan just off the NCN5 in Gronnant. Train back to Prestatyn only takes 30 mins.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2014)

25th Apr works with my shift pattern so that'll be me and @potsy


----------



## 4F (14 Nov 2014)

25th works for me, is the route likely to be fixed friendly ?


----------



## Freds Dad (14 Nov 2014)

25th for me


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> 25th Apr works with my shift pattern so that'll be me and @potsy


I'm working overtime that day


----------



## robjh (14 Nov 2014)

theclaud said:


> Interested enough to be watching the thread... It's a long way off, and it's a long way back to Swansea from the finish, so I'd have some thinking to do about the post-ride piss-up logistics...



^
What she said. Same here (except I have no desire to return to Swansea). I've missed my yearly dose of Welsh rides this year so a ride next April sounds good.
On the logistics front, I noticed there is this place so the prospect of staying overnight and doing some more riding the next day opens up.

Anyway, i'll be watching the thread but can't say fairer than that for the moment.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

4F said:


> 25th works for me, is the route likely to be fixed friendly ?



Other than a 200m sharp climb just before you get to Llandudno (I seem to remember it being 10-12%) the route is flat from Manchester to Chester and then very flat after that


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

25th it is.....sorry for confusion

I'll get to work on routing and let you have something asap.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

MartinQ said:


> Why not do the cheshire cycleway
> http://www.cheshirecycleway.co.uk/
> Still rubbish getting out of Manchester, but otherwise the route is good & well signed.



I think I am going to use that route from High Legh to Mickle Trafford (almost Chester). I can get a nice-ish route out of Manchester to High Legh and I'm sorted after Mickle Trafford so it's coming together


----------



## gavroche (14 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Other than a 200m sharp climb just before you get to Llandudno (I seem to remember it being 10-12%) the route is flat from Manchester to Chester and then very flat after that


The sharp climb is in Llandulas , but only about 100 metres long. I think it is more than 12%. I do it frequently and always knackered when I reach the top, and that is on a 30/30 chairing! Anyway, looking forward to meeting you all on April 25th. Where is to be discussed nearer the date.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Nov 2014)

Assuming I actually make this ride, I may treat myself to an overnight stop at the local Travelodge, as it's walking distance to the station. Couldn't possibly travel after a meal of fish, chips and copious amounts of beer, could I?


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Assuming I actually make this ride, I may treat myself to an overnight stop at the local Travelodge, as it's walking distance to the station. Couldn't possibly travel after a meal of fish, chips and copious amounts of beer, could I?



If you get on at Llandudno JUNCTION, which is a couple of miles from the Travelodge, there are direct trains to London Euston. Get on at Llandudno and you've got to change

Actually you're making me think about having a proper session in Llandudno and stopping at the Travelodge too!


----------



## MartinQ (14 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I think I am going to use that route from High Legh to Mickle Trafford (almost Chester). I can get a nice-ish route out of Manchester to High Legh and I'm sorted after Mickle Trafford so it's coming together



The odd time I do this, I generally join at Ashley (mile or so further on), but it really just depends on the "best" way out of Manchester.


----------



## gavroche (14 Nov 2014)

Travelodge in Colwyn Bay too, 2 minutes walk from station.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

gavroche said:


> Travelodge in Colwyn Bay too, 2 minutes walk from station.



I've stayed there. It's pretty good. Only problem would be how I get me and my bike back to Colwyn Bay after a session in Llandudno


----------



## gavroche (14 Nov 2014)

The other climb Nickyboy mentions is indeed 10% , at the Little Orme, just as you get into Llandudno and about 300 metres long. I forgot about that one.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> If you get on at Llandudno JUNCTION, which is a couple of miles from the Travelodge, there are direct trains to London Euston. Get on at Llandudno and you've got to change
> 
> Actually you're making me think about having a proper session in Llandudno and stopping at the Travelodge too!



As the Ride Leader I think it an entirely great move that you look after your group til the 'bitter' end


----------



## MartinQ (14 Nov 2014)

Maybe an easier start point would be Altrincham? Easy/regular trams/trains from central Manchester. Decent cafes to wait in. On the edge of the Cheshire cycleway.


----------



## Wobblers (14 Nov 2014)

I'll declare a strong expression of interest. How can I not, when you'll be going right past my door [1]? I've got a spare bedroom if anyone from the far flung reaches needs somewhere to crash on the Friday or Saturday. (N.B. Beer drinking will be mandatory [2])

[1] Well, give or take 16 miles or so
[2] Laphroaig is an acceptable substitute, providing you share it


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2014)

If I make this I shall definitely be drinking before and after. I'm happy for others to tell me where.


----------



## robjh (15 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> If I make this I shall definitely be drinking before and after. I'm happy for others to tell me where.


in case you don't remember?


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2014)

MartinQ said:


> Maybe an easier start point would be Altrincham? Easy/regular trams/trains from central Manchester. Decent cafes to wait in. On the edge of the Cheshire cycleway.



It's a good call. What I will do is give an option to start from Manchester Piccadilly or pick up near Altrincham. I'll do the full ride from Piccadilly but I appreciate it is quite a long ride overall and some may prefer to miss out the first 10 miles or so (which are city cycling miles so not particularly nice).
People could arrive at Piccadilly and then tram it to Altrincham significantly faster than we would cycle it so it may be a good option for some who were worrying a bit about the mileage.
It's only a mile or two from Altrincham tram station to the full route so those taking this option would easily beat the "full route" cyclists


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2014)

There is a new premier Inn being built in Llandudno, on the main road which connects the main beach and the South shore.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2014)

PS there is also a bar at the Ski Centre with great views. The down side its up a very steep hill.


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2014)

Don't think you can take bikes on the tram.

I'd be joining from Altrincham if I do make it.


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> PS there is also a bar at the Ski Centre with great views. The down side its up a very steep hill.


And mind the skiers coming down.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2014)

OK, here's the full route.

Thanks to @400bhp for the route out of Manchester to High Legh. After that it follows NCN70 to Chester. We then make a stop at http://www.eurekacyclistscafe.co.uk/ which is a famous cyclist's café at the 50 mile mark. After lunch we work across to the A548 which takes us to the North Wales Coastal Cycleway http://www.cyclingnorthwales.co.uk/pages/nwles_co_cyw.htm . This takes us all the way to Llandudno.

The whole thing is designed to allow riders to start and finish wherever they like. So you can start with me at Manchester Piccadilly (95 miles), take a tram train to Altrincham (85 miles) or even start in Chester (45 miles). You can see from the profile that there are just a few little lumps and bumps out to Chester, then it's flat as a flat thing. Just a little stinger before the run into Llandudno

I just have one small reservation about the route which perhaps a Wirral/Chester local can advise on? After Puddington we go via Shotwick Lake to A548. This isn't on google maps. It looks fine except perhaps a 200m stretch by the lake.


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2014)

I don't know that section by Shotton because I go straight on after the marshes and into the industrial estate and that's left but I know one path does go left, so maybe someone else knows that path.

Have you ridden the A548? It's quite an industrial road in places.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I don't know that section by Shotton because I go straight on after the marshes and into the industrial estate and that's left but I know one path does go left, so maybe someone else knows that path.
> 
> Have you ridden the A548? It's quite an industrial road.



Yeah, I rode the A548 this summer. It isn't pretty but to get out to the N Wales Cycleway from Chester there aren't many options. I have taken us off through villages where possible (these have been bypassed by the A548)


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Yeah, I rode the A548 this summer. It isn't pretty but to get out to the N Wales Cycleway from Chester there aren't many options. I have taken us off through villages where possible (these have been bypassed by the A548)


There aren't, especially if you want to go up the coast. There's NCN5 but that goes inland so involves climbing. I don't go that way on the bike or in the car much, maybe @dodgy could advise?


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2014)

Are you planning on stopping at the Eureka cafe? That would be a good meet up for Wirral/Liverpool riders.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Nov 2014)

Sorry @nickyboy , I just looked at your route and realised I have led you down an off road section that you don't want to do. My fault, I must have had Ridewithgps on walking

Here is the offending error-about 10.5 miles in:







You need to re-route onto Black Moss Road, then Left onto School Lane. At the moment, it takes you along the canal. Sorry.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Are you planning on stopping at the Eureka cafe? That would be a good meet up for Wirral/Liverpool riders.



Yes, stopping at Eureka café.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> Sorry @nickyboy , I just looked at your route and realised I have led you down an off road section that you don't want to do. My fault, I must have had Ridewithgps on walking
> 
> Here is the offending error-about 10.5 miles in:
> 
> ...



No problem. I have modified the route file in my post #68


----------



## MartinQ (15 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Yeah, I rode the A548 this summer. It isn't pretty but to get out to the N Wales Cycleway from Chester there aren't many options. I have taken us off through villages where possible (these have been bypassed by the A548)



I may up that way tomorrow, could you post an image of the offending bit and I might be able to check it out.
Note that to go through Chester is very easy and probably more direct. Just hop on the greenway at Micke Trafford and this takes you directly to Queens Ferry on route 5. 
http://www.chestercyclecity.org/wp-content/themes/CycleChester/files/Millennium Cycle Route Map.pdf
Misses out Eureka though :-(.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2014)

I know the A548 well, its not too bad for cycling down, but it is boring (bad enough driving it every week). You can dive off at Talacre or Gronnant, but Talacre needs a ride through the caravan site. If you ride in-land it's lumpy.


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2014)

I like lumpiness


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I like lumpiness



Some fabulous villages just in-land. We have a caravan just near the NCN5's costal start in Gronnant, so if I'm up for it, or more likely at the caravan, a brew stop is on offer !


----------



## subaqua (15 Nov 2014)

25th good for me too. will be starting at Chester I think. make the decision closer to time though.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Nov 2014)

4F said:


> 25th works for me, is the route likely to be fixed friendly ?


I have done the path from Prestatyn to Llandudno on a fixed with only a cheeky little walk at one point.


----------



## Freds Dad (15 Nov 2014)

When I click on the route attachments I just see lots of numbers. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Nov 2014)

Put my name down for this one,Saturday's are good for me because I do not have to go in work to feed my critters that day. Not been on a train for years, will we have to pre-book ? Last time I took my bike on one there was a guard's van !


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2014)

MartinQ said:


> I may up that way tomorrow, could you post an image of the offending bit and I might be able to check it out.
> Note that to go through Chester is very easy and probably more direct. Just hop on the greenway at Micke Trafford and this takes you directly to Queens Ferry on route 5.
> http://www.chestercyclecity.org/wp-content/themes/CycleChester/files/Millennium Cycle Route Map.pdf
> Misses out Eureka though :-(.



Thanks for the offer. I kept us north of Chester to go to Eureka and also the city will be busy Saturday lunchtime. The little bit of the route that needs checking is below. It looks fine until you get to the 200m bit next to Shotwick Lake. The alternative route from Eureka to A548 isn't as direct so I prefer to use this one if possible


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Some fabulous villages just in-land. We have a caravan just near the NCN5's costal start in Gronnant, so if I'm up for it, or more likely at the caravan, a brew stop is on offer !





rich p said:


> I like lumpiness



I like lumpy too but I have to be mindful that it's quite a long ride and if I make it hilly in places it will probably put some people off. If you look closely I have taken us off the A548 where possible through bypassed villages.

If anyone really wants a hill to climb up then this is for you. It starts at the Fish and Chip restaurant in Llandudno and finishes at the top of the Great Orme. We can watch those who want to do it while tucking in to the grub.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2014)

skudupnorth said:


> Put my name down for this one,Saturday's are good for me because I do not have to go in work to feed my critters that day. Not been on a train for years, will we have to pre-book ? Last time I took my bike on one there was a guard's van !



Great. Regarding the return train if you want a pre-booked place for your bike on the train then it's all in the link attached. The spaces are limited but Arriva Trains were relaxed about letting unbooked bikes on the train when I travelled Llandudno Junction - Manchester last summer.

http://www.arrivatrainswales.co.uk/Bicycles/


----------



## I like Skol (16 Nov 2014)

Just a normal hill for us Pennine dwellers then 






1 mile/536ft. (EDIT: and that is only a bit of the hill )


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> When I click on the route attachments I just see lots of numbers. What am I doing wrong?



The idea of the file is that you save it to your device then use a website like www.ridewithgps.com to view the route. Ultimately this is the file you will need if you are going to use a gps navigation device on the day. The alternative is to print off the cuesheet which you can also do on this website

Alternatively you can follow this link to the route as I have made it public in post #1


----------



## I like Skol (16 Nov 2014)

Can you make sure we have driving rain and a headwind just to make it feel normal


----------



## MartinQ (16 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Thanks for the offer. I kept us north of Chester to go to Eureka and also the city will be busy Saturday lunchtime. The little bit of the route that needs checking is below. It looks fine until you get to the 200m bit next to Shotwick Lake. The alternative route from Eureka to A548 isn't as direct so I prefer to use this one if possible
> 
> View attachment 61780



Rode down half of it, it was an untarmaced farm track which could be done with care (really it was footpath only, no cars), but then there is a locked gate going across the track with no footpath / stile around it. So unless people want to clamber over with their bikes, its a no.

So the two main options are:
* Chester isn't too bad on a Saturday and its dedicated cycle paths pretty much all of the way (with some cafes in Chester). In fact you can take the Greenway into Northgate, drop down through Chester to pick up food (http://thecakefairychester.weebly.com/menu.html) and then head out on the Dee cycle path (along the banks of the Dee) 
* The Eureka (very good) and the A550 / A548 (not so good)


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2014)

MartinQ said:


> Rode down half of it, it was an untarmaced farm track which could be done with care (really it was footpath only, no cars), but then there is a locked gate going across the track with no footpath / stile around it. So unless people want to clamber over with their bikes, its a no.
> 
> So the two main options are:
> * Chester isn't too bad on a Saturday and its dedicated cycle paths pretty much all of the way (with some cafes in Chester). In fact you can take the Greenway into Northgate, drop down through Chester to pick up food (http://thecakefairychester.weebly.com/menu.html) and then head out on the Dee cycle path (along the banks of the Dee)
> * The Eureka (very good) and the A550 / A548 (not so good)



Thanks very much. I will look into a route amendment and modify the file accordingly


----------



## Crackle (16 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Thanks very much. I will look into a route amendment and modify the file accordingly


A common way from the Eureka is to go back towards Chester and right down Woodbank lane which leads onto a cyclepath that takes you onto A548 or further down over the Hawarden Bridge and then through Connahs Quay and join the A548. The latter cuts out the dual carriageway bridge but as I've only been as far as Hawarden, I don't personally know it beyond. It is though a pleasant ride as far as the bridge. Looking at mapmyride, you can stay off that fast dual carriageway section until after the bridge, which with a larger group might be an idea.


----------



## Freds Dad (16 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Great. Regarding the return train if you want a pre-booked place for your bike on the train then it's all in the link attached. The spaces are limited but Arriva Trains were relaxed about letting unbooked bikes on the train when I travelled Llandudno Junction - Manchester last summer.
> 
> http://www.arrivatrainswales.co.uk/Bicycles/



What time will be getting there as I need to work out which train I need to get back and will we be at Llandudno or Llandudno Junction?


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> What time will be getting there as I need to work out which train I need to get back and will we be at Llandudno or Llandudno Junction?



Although timings are at a "formative" stage my rough idea at the moment is arrive Llandudno 6pm (9am start Manchester @ 12mph + 1 hour for lunch and odd stops). The best way back by train is to cycle over to Llandudno Junction after the fish and chips and beers. It's about 3 miles, downhill-ish. Otherwise you get on in Llandudno and then have to change again at Llandudno Junction which seems a bit of a waste of time to me.


----------



## dodgy (17 Nov 2014)

Think you've already established that miles 53 to 55 (Puddington to Weighbridge Rd) goes across a gravel travel track. Large pieces of gravel, and I think technically it's a private road/track. I have ridden it once, just once, so you can read into why I haven't ridden it more!

Here's my suggestion on RWGPS http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6490653 This will get you from Eureka to Flint.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Nov 2014)

dodgy said:


> Think you've already established that miles 53 to 55 (Puddington to Weighbridge Rd) goes across a gravel travel track. Large pieces of gravel, and I think technically it's a private road/track. I have ridden it once, just once, so you can read into why I haven't ridden it more!
> 
> Here's my suggestion on RWGPS http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6490653 This will get you from Eureka to Flint.



Great stuff. That's exactly what @Crackle recommended too so I will modify the route to incorporate this


----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Great stuff. That's exactly what @Crackle recommended too so I will modify the route to incorporate this


The difference is, dodgy will have ridden it.


----------



## dodgy (17 Nov 2014)

Think I might just tag along, but I'll ride from home to Llandudno then ride back again, should make for a 100+ mile day.


----------



## dodgy (17 Nov 2014)

This is an excellent tool for finding out which routes in a particular area are popular (and therefore, likely to be the best option),
http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#13/-3.06549/53.22774/yellow/bike


----------



## Exile (17 Nov 2014)

I'm rather interested, and I reckon the Other Half would be too, until I mention it's the better part of 100 miles, at which point he might get a bit less interested and allow me to carry on with this sort of madness on my own. Still, I might put the idea to him, just to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## Nick Stone (17 Nov 2014)

Could I be a tentative until new year and work plans formulated please, I'd start from Alty


----------



## nickyboy (18 Nov 2014)

Exile said:


> I'm rather interested, and I reckon the Other Half would be too, until I mention it's the better part of 100 miles, at which point he might get a bit less interested and allow me to carry on with this sort of madness on my own. Still, I might put the idea to him, just to confirm my suspicions.



Great stuff. 97 miles from Manchester (albeit flat miles) is not easy for everyone. That's why I suggested those uncomfortable with the distance don't bale out of the ride all together but instead pick a start point later in the ride like Altrincham (85 miles) or Eureka Café Chester (45 miles).


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Nov 2014)

Looks like a good adventure. Sadly it's adjacent to my wife's birthday. Have fun!


----------



## nickyboy (18 Nov 2014)

BTW, I've updated the route, following @dodgy advice on best route from Eureka café to A548

Somewhat bizarrely, in doing so, the ascending feet increased from 2,400 to 2,900. I treble checked the route and the new file is exactly the same as the old one except this slight modification. I can only assume its a mapping glitch on ridewith gps. Let's all assume it's 2.400 OK...that way we can all feel better about the ride's flatness


----------



## 4F (18 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> BTW, I've updated the route, following @dodgy advice on best route from Eureka café to A548
> 
> Somewhat bizarrely, in doing so, the ascending feet increased from 2,400 to 2,900. I treble checked the route and the new file is exactly the same as the old one except this slight modification. I can only assume its a mapping glitch on ridewith gps. Let's all assume it's 2.400 OK...that way we can all feel better about the ride's flatness



Here we go, as soon as I mention riding fixed all of a sudden the amount of climbing has increased by 500 feet....


----------



## dodgy (18 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> BTW, I've updated the route, following @dodgy advice on best route from Eureka café to A548
> 
> Somewhat bizarrely, in doing so, the ascending feet increased from 2,400 to 2,900. I treble checked the route and the new file is exactly the same as the old one except this slight modification. I can only assume its a mapping glitch on ridewith gps. Let's all assume it's 2.400 OK...that way we can all feel better about the ride's flatness



Definitely a glitch, I know the area intimately and route from Eureka to Flint is as flat as a witch's tit, it's mostly downhill to the Dee river and then flat after that to Flint.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Nov 2014)

4F said:


> Here we go, as soon as I mention riding fixed all of a sudden the amount of climbing has increased by 500 feet....



Here's the deal

When we get to Llandudno, anyone who can ride their fixed up to the top of the Great Orme I will pay for their fish and chips

(having seen the profile I think I'm on safe ground)


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (18 Nov 2014)

I did a very similar route from Bolton to Anglesey last year and enjoyed it, but I used main roads a bit more.
Put me down please, it will give a target to aim for when I am back on my bike.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (19 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the deal
> 
> When we get to Llandudno, anyone who can ride their fixed up to the top of the Great Orme I will pay for their fish and chips
> 
> (having seen the profile I think I'm on safe ground)


Right I'm up for the challenge!

Oh and count me in for this one too, I shall be stopping overnight and riding back on the Sunday


----------



## sagefly (19 Nov 2014)

A mate and I are up for this we'll probably overnight in Llandudno and wobble our way back to London the day after


----------



## Exile (19 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Great stuff. 97 miles from Manchester (albeit flat miles) is not easy for everyone. That's why I suggested those uncomfortable with the distance don't bale out of the ride all together but instead pick a start point later in the ride like Altrincham (85 miles) or Eureka Café Chester (45 miles).



That's my goal, to get him to at least ride some of it, although even if that doesn't work, he still wants to make a bit of a weekend away out of it, so will most likely meet us as the end (probably on his motorcycle, I imagine he'd have a fun Saturday on the roads of North Wales whilst he waits for us).


----------



## nickyboy (19 Nov 2014)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Right I'm up for the challenge!
> 
> Oh and count me in for this one too, I shall be stopping overnight and riding back on the Sunday



Hardcore back to back centuries.

I'm thinking of stopping over and doing a bit of N Wales cycling on Sunday then train back to Manchester. Maybe have a ride over to Anglesey as NCN5 goes all the way there
Travelodge Llandudno is £40 for a double room April 25


----------



## I like Skol (19 Nov 2014)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Oh and count me in for this one too, I shall be stopping overnight and riding back on the Sunday



Hmmm....... 2 days, 2 centuries. This idea I like.


----------



## Cubist (19 Nov 2014)

Put me down as interested please @nickyboy 

Edit, and at least plus one, maybe two.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Nov 2014)

I'm in Witt @Pennine-Paul and do the double too, fixed of course.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Nov 2014)

DO NOT BOOK THE ELSINORE HOTEL, IT IS SHOCKING.


----------



## theclaud (19 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> DO NOT BOOK THE ELSINORE HOTEL, IT IS SHOCKING.


Murder, betrayal, incest, suicide, revenge... that sort of thing?


----------



## Cubist (20 Nov 2014)

Is it as bad as the Broadway Hotel in Blackpool?


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2014)

User13710 said:


> The undiscover'd country from whose bourn no traveller returns.



Hamlet, nice. You do know that this isn't going to be one of those poncy, intellectual rides don't you?


----------



## theclaud (20 Nov 2014)

User13710 said:


> You've got me and Claud, I'm afraid you're doomed.



Luckily, @rich p is on hand to lower the tone.


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2014)

theclaud said:


> Luckily, @rich p is on hand to lower the tone.


I got 3 answers in University Challenge this week.
One, zero, and the square root of minus one.


----------



## MartinQ (20 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Hamlet, nice. You do know that this isn't going to be one of those poncy, intellectual rides don't you?



That's me out then.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2014)

I suspect most of the ride discussions will centre around the price of the beer in Llandudno and the quality of the battered sausage. If you want a chat about the etymological derivation of "Rhyl" or an analysis on King Canute impact on the Dee Estuary then you're on the wrong ride *

* actually I will try to provide some historical interest during the ride


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> DO NOT BOOK THE ELSINORE HOTEL, IT IS SHOCKING.



I did have a look at that hotel. Thankfully I'm sticking with Travelodge.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I suspect most of the ride discussions will centre around the price of the beer in Llandudno and the quality of the battered sausage. If you want a chat about the etymological derivation of "Rhyl" or an analysis on King Canute impact on the Dee Estuary then you're on the wrong ride *
> 
> * *actually I will try to provide some historical interest during the ride*



Rich turning up will be the 'historical interest' - have no fear. He'll stick like Erudite to anyone prepared to listen to stories from a bygone age...he has been known to 'salt sausages, and he's partial to a Welsh rare bit too.


----------



## MartinQ (21 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> an analysis on King Canute impact on the Dee Estuary then you're on the wrong ride *



Well there is (King) Edgar's field in Chester where he rowed up with his mates (apparently) and we'll be passing Holywell where St Winifred brought a goose back to life after it had had its head chopped off ... If anyone is feeling a bit sweaty, you can go for a quick dip ...

Think I'll quietly excuse myself ...


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2014)

There will probably be statues of a load of rugbymen dotted around the countryside like stray 'Anthony Gormleys', following the team's historic win over the All Blacks tomorrow.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Nov 2014)

I am happy to report that NCN5 is slightly less hilly than the depiction above


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2014)

That's a picture of Rich by the way...some blokes don't miss an opportunity to get their kit off.


----------



## toeknee (21 Nov 2014)

Nickyboy , I have had to bring my 50th birthday present due in May forward for your ride, never mind eh.....






Thanks Nickyboy.............


----------



## I like Skol (21 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> Nickyboy , I have had to bring my 50th birthday present due in May forward for your ride, never mind eh.....
> 
> View attachment 62260
> 
> ...


That should be really fast up the Orme


----------



## toeknee (21 Nov 2014)

I'm sure it would be with the right person on it.......


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Nov 2014)

Can I put myself down as a possible for this one. Haven't worked out the logistics fully but currently have it in mind to do the full route.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Nov 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Can I put myself down as a possible for this one. Haven't worked out the logistics fully but currently have it in mind to do the full route.



You're now on the list. Mrs Nickyboy has given me a full weekend pass as I am organising the ride. So I'm taking full advantage. Hopefully a great day's cycling to Llandudno. Travelodge booked so full fish & chips and beer session. Sunday cycling around Anglesey then train back to Manchester from Holyhead. Can't wait


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Nov 2014)

theclaud said:


> Murder, betrayal, incest, suicide, revenge... that sort of thing?



Because this was the mattress they have me to sleep on...seriously they really did. When I complained they simply offered me to sleep in the street instead.


----------



## theclaud (22 Nov 2014)

Eeeeeeewww.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Because this was the mattress they have me to sleep on...seriously they really did. When I complained they simply offered me to sleep in the street instead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62363
> View attachment 62364


----------



## toeknee (23 Nov 2014)

Just need shaun to get the cyclechat jerseys on order in time for this ride.


----------



## toeknee (23 Nov 2014)

Nickyboy have you got a list of the people for this ride.


----------



## Crackle (23 Nov 2014)

toeknee said:


> Nickyboy have you got a list of the people for this ride.


First post is edited with the list,.


----------



## toeknee (23 Nov 2014)

Ta.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Nov 2014)

General idea is that I will keep editing post#1 with the list of possibles, route files and important stuff like that.

My musings on battered sausages, Shakespeare and Travelodge prices will be in the guts of the thread. When I get a good day after Crimbo and the days get a bit longer I'll do a full Manchester - Llandudno reccy to make sure the route's fine tuned. Suss out the wee stops, do a full tasting of the cakes at Eureka café.....you know the sort of thing


----------



## robjh (23 Nov 2014)

This is looking like it's going to be a good ride and I'm making a firmer entry in my diary for it.

I'd have to come up the night before. What about the others from the South/South Wales/far-away contingent? Is anyone else thinking of staying somewhere near Manchester on the Friday night, and if so, any ideas yet about where?


----------



## 400bhp (23 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Hmmm....... 2 days, 2 centuries. This idea I like.



Now you're talking.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Nov 2014)

robjh said:


> This is looking like it's going to be a good ride and I'm making a firmer entry in my diary for it.
> 
> I'd have to come up the night before. What about the others from the South/South Wales/far-away contingent? Is anyone else thinking of staying somewhere near Manchester on the Friday night, and if so, any ideas yet about where?



Definitely trains available to get to Mcr Piccadilly from London/Birmingham for 9am Saturday. S Wales I'm afraid not


----------



## I like Skol (23 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> Now you're talking.


Potter down there with the old & slows on Saturday, get vomit inducingly drunk on Sat night then a fast run back on Sunday to clear the head. Perfect


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2014)

robjh said:


> This is looking like it's going to be a good ride and I'm making a firmer entry in my diary for it.
> 
> I'd have to come up the night before. What about the others from the South/South Wales/far-away contingent? Is anyone else thinking of staying somewhere near Manchester on the Friday night, and if so, any ideas yet about where?


rob,it's too far away for me to make firm plans but in theory I shall b staying somewhere the night before.
(and after). I've a notion to ride home too.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Nov 2014)

@nickyboy - think I might do the opposite way round of this route on Saturday, weather and laziness permitting.

I can get a train that gets me to Llandudno for 9am so can do it in daylight.


----------



## User33236 (25 Nov 2014)

Was chatting with Mrs SG about doing this when she, helpfully, reminded me I can't 'cos I'll be in China. Damn! Maybe next time :-)


----------



## I like Skol (25 Nov 2014)

User33236 said:


> Was chatting with Mrs SG about doing this when she, helpfully, reminded me I can't 'cos I'll be in China. Damn! Maybe next time :-)


You give up too easily.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> @nickyboy - think I might do the opposite way round of this route on Saturday, weather and laziness permitting.
> 
> I can get a train that gets me to Llandudno for 9am so can do it in daylight.



You do know I've ordered a light easterly for the day don't you?

Anyway, hope we can catch up with you at Eureka or maybe somewhere else on the route. I'll leave you on the possibles list, if only to pressure you into coming with us

Edit - I've reread your post....you mean you're doing it this Saturday? If yes then I will PM you a couple of things


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2014)

User33236 said:


> Was chatting with Mrs SG about doing this when she, helpfully, reminded me I can't 'cos I'll be in China. Damn! Maybe next time :-)



You're far better organised than me. I'm going to China "sometime next week"....still don't know exactly when. Just post up if circumstances change and you can make it


----------



## G3CWI (26 Nov 2014)

I did this ride twice this summer (well close; Macc-Llandudno). I'm looking forward to you finding a better route than I did between Chester and Prestatyn. I can then use it for future forays.

...and don't end up on the A55 like I did. A rather regrettable mistake.


----------



## G3CWI (26 Nov 2014)

I should add that if you want to extend it, stay over in Llandudno and cycle on to Holyhead. This summer the train ticket from Holyhead to Manchester was £18 or £19 - a real bargain. I went with a mate and we really enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2014)

G3CWI said:


> I should add that if you want to extend it, stay over in Llandudno and cycle on to Holyhead. This summer the train ticket from Holyhead to Manchester was £18 or £19 - a real bargain. I went with a mate and we really enjoyed the weekend.



That's exactly my plan. Manchester - Llandudno Saturday then Llandudno - Holyhead Sunday (hangover permitting). There are two realistic options from Chester to Prestatyn; A548 all the way (with a few little bypass diverts off) or A548 to Flint then NCN5 after that. We're doing the A548 option as the NCN5 after Flint is hilly. Nutters needing a hill fix on Saturday are doing the entirely optional Great Orme hill climb at the end of the ride.

Are you a possible for the ride?


----------



## Kestevan (26 Nov 2014)

Just seen this - Stick me down as a possible... all depends on how/if the knee surgery scheduled for some time early next year goes.


----------



## 4F (26 Nov 2014)

robjh said:


> This is looking like it's going to be a good ride and I'm making a firmer entry in my diary for it.
> 
> I'd have to come up the night before. What about the others from the South/South Wales/far-away contingent? Is anyone else thinking of staying somewhere near Manchester on the Friday night, and if so, any ideas yet about where?



Yes I will be looking at staying over and either ride back to Manchester on the Sunday or onwards to Holyhead and then getting the train back to Manchster from there


----------



## BRounsley (26 Nov 2014)

Hello All

Could you add me to the “Expression of Interest” list please?

I need to check I can get a pass out, but as I live in south Manchester it would rude not to try.

Thanks Brian


----------



## The Brewer (26 Nov 2014)

Would be nice and very local, but can't confirm until nearer the time


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2014)

4F said:


> Yes I will be looking at staying over and either ride back to Manchester on the Sunday or onwards to Holyhead and then getting the train back to Manchster from there



If you go on to Holyhead it will probably be cheaper and definitely quicker to post home from Manchester anything you don't need for the ride and then get a train from Holyhead to wherever (there is a direct London train for eg) rather than going back to Manchester


----------



## pubrunner (26 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE="nickyboy, post: 3379918, member: 27775"

The whole thing is designed to allow riders to start and finish wherever they like. So you can start with me at Manchester Piccadilly (95 miles), take a tram train to Altrincham (85 miles) or even start in Chester (45 miles). You can see from the profile that there are just a few little lumps and bumps out to Chester, then it's flat as a flat thing. Just a little stinger before the run into Llandudno

[/QUOTE]

I like the notion of optional starting points; I might be able to manage this - if I start in Chester.

Will there be a pub stop, between Chester & Llandudno ?


----------



## 400bhp (26 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> You do know I've ordered a light easterly for the day don't you?
> 
> Anyway, hope we can catch up with you at Eureka or maybe somewhere else on the route. I'll leave you on the possibles list, if only to pressure you into coming with us
> 
> Edit - I've reread your post....you mean you're doing it this Saturday? If yes then I will PM you a couple of things



Aye-this saturday, but the bl00dy wind is predicted to be an easterley

Maybe I should just do it the wrong way


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2014)

pubrunner said:


> [QUOTE="nickyboy, post: 3379918, member: 27775"
> 
> The whole thing is designed to allow riders to start and finish wherever they like. So you can start with me at Manchester Piccadilly (95 miles), take a tram train to Altrincham (85 miles) or even start in Chester (45 miles). You can see from the profile that there are just a few little lumps and bumps out to Chester, then it's flat as a flat thing. Just a little stinger before the run into Llandudno



I like the notion of optional starting points; I might be able to manage this - if I start in Chester.

Will there be a pub stop, between Chester & Llandudno ?[/QUOTE]

Afraid not. However we should be able to make up for it in Llandudno. We'll have a decent stop at Eureka café for lunch so any more than a quick wee stop in the afternoon will make us late into Llandudno for return trains. I'll stick you down as a possible


----------



## pubrunner (26 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I like the notion of optional starting points; I might be able to manage this - if I start in Chester.
> 
> Will there be a pub stop, between Chester & Llandudno ?



Afraid not. However we should be able to make up for it in Llandudno. We'll have a decent stop at Eureka café for lunch so any more than a quick wee stop in the afternoon will make us late into Llandudno for return trains. I'll stick you down as a possible[/QUOTE]

I was only asking about a pub stop, on behalf of @rich p . 

I'm interested in doing the ride, but it is a matter of working out the best way. I live pretty much directly South (27 miles) of Chester. I might be able to stop over in Llandudno and have a jar or two and then possibly see if there is a train to Gobowen, or more likely, persuade my better half to come and pick me up either on the Saturday night or Sunday morning.


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2014)

pubrunner said:


> Afraid not. However we should be able to make up for it in Llandudno. We'll have a decent stop at Eureka café for lunch so any more than a quick wee stop in the afternoon will make us late into Llandudno for return trains. I'll stick you down as a possible



I was only asking about a pub stop, on behalf of @rich p .

I'm interested in doing the ride, but it is a matter of working out the best way. I live pretty much directly South (27 miles) of Chester. I might be able to stop over in Llandudno and have a jar or two and then possibly see if there is a train to Gobowen, or more likely, persuade my better half to come and pick me up either on the Saturday night or Sunday morning.[/QUOTE]
You've got 5 months to work something out Pubby, that should be enough time for even you
I'm working on LD to join us too!


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2014)

I was only asking about a pub stop, on behalf of @rich p .

I'm interested in doing the ride, but it is a matter of working out the best way. I live pretty much directly South (27 miles) of Chester. I might be able to stop over in Llandudno and have a jar or two and then possibly see if there is a train to Gobowen, or more likely, persuade my better half to come and pick me up either on the Saturday night or Sunday morning.[/QUOTE]
*You've got 5 months to work something out Pubby, that should be enough time for even you
I'm working on LD to join us too!*


----------



## pubrunner (26 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I was only asking about a pub stop, on behalf of @rich p .
> 
> I'm interested in doing the ride, but it is a matter of working out the best way. I live pretty much directly South (27 miles) of Chester. I might be able to stop over in Llandudno and have a jar or two and then possibly see if there is a train to Gobowen, or more likely, persuade my better half to come and pick me up either on the Saturday night or Sunday morning.


*You've got 5 months to work something out Pubby, that should be enough time for even you
I'm working on LD to join us too!*[/QUOTE]

If you & LD are going to do it, I'll do my utmost to be there. I've done very little cycling this year . . . Same as last year . . . And the previous year. Still, suitably fortified  , I'm sure that I can manage it.


----------



## pubrunner (26 Nov 2014)

pubrunner said:


> *You've got 5 months to work something out Pubby, that should be enough time for even you
> I'm working on LD to join us too!*



If you & LD are going to do it, I'll do my utmost to be there. I've done very little cycling this year . . . Same as last year . . . And the previous year. Still, suitably fortified  , I'm sure that I can manage it.[/QUOTE]

Could we persuade @Banjo to do this ride ? He's good company - but I can never manage to keep with him, for more than about 5 minutes . Thinking about it, that's the case with most of the riders that I've met on the CC rides  - speedy feckers .


----------



## theclaud (27 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> You do know I've ordered a light easterly for the day don't you?



Oi - I have some Welsh credits with The Almighty. Don't go using 'em up.


----------



## subaqua (27 Nov 2014)

Sort the quoting out ! 

What time you planning on being at eureka cafe ? Yeah I know it's months away but if I don't tell her early doors she will act all dippy


----------



## nickyboy (27 Nov 2014)

subaqua said:


> Sort the quoting out !
> 
> What time you planning on being at eureka cafe ? Yeah I know it's months away but if I don't tell her early doors she will act all dippy



Ride timings are predicated on maintaining a 12mph average. Never having done a group ride before I honestly don't know if this is achievable or not. Hopefully the faster riders can help along those who aren't so fast.

Provisionally, 9am start, ride to Eureka @12mph and a 15 min wee stop at Marbury CP on the way should get us there about 1.20pm.

The thing at the back of my mind is that some riders will be wanting to train back Saturday evening. I want to get us to Llandudno in enough time for them to enjoy fish and chips and a couple of beers before they have to head back, hence hoping for 12mph (which gets us to Llandudno about 6pm)


----------



## subaqua (27 Nov 2014)

I worked out about half one ish so not too bad a guess.

cheers


----------



## KneesUp (27 Nov 2014)

I've discussed this with the OH as taking part presents logistical issues to do with a small child and living 45 miles east of the start - I'm now in subject to work commitments, which I won't be sure of until nearer the time because I'ver persuaded her that a day out in Llandudno while she waits for me will be lovely. Unfortunatley I think the deal will be that I'll drive us home afterwards


----------



## Freds Dad (27 Nov 2014)

Looking forward to this but need to get some miles in beforehand.

As I live in Macclesfield I was looking to meet up somewhere between Knutsford and Northwich. I know it's early days but are there any plans for meet up points en route?


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (27 Nov 2014)

I would join from Talacre but I will be doing a 200km Audax from the Eureka café that day!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Nov 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> Looking forward to this but need to get some miles in beforehand.
> 
> As I live in Macclesfield I was looking to meet up somewhere between Knutsford and Northwich. I know it's early days but are there any plans for meet up points en route?



You're in luck. I am going to modify the route very slightly to accommodate a quick toilet stop at Marbury Country Park which seems to be about the right place for you.

I'm thinking of "official" meetup points of Manchester Piccadilly, Altrincham, Marbury CP and Eureka Café.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2014)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> I would join from Talacre but I will be doing a 200km Audax from the Eureka café that day!



Yeah, and...


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (28 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> Yeah, and...


I'll get a note from my mum!!


----------



## Twinks (29 Nov 2014)

Hi nickyboy me and hubby would love to join this ride if you'll have us.  Hopefully for the full route, we are also from Glossop so could drive or train to Picadilly. New to cycling this year and no spring chickens but not short of enthusiasm. Have already covered quite a bit of your planned route and would be good to ride it all together. Not sure about a late stay after ride as have critters at home to see to but sure we'd manage a beer or two.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Nov 2014)

Lilmo said:


> Hi nickyboy me and hubby would love to join this ride if you'll have us.  Hopefully for the full route, we are also from Glossop so could drive or train to Picadilly. New to cycling this year and no spring chickens but not short of enthusiasm. Have already covered quite a bit of your planned route and would be good to ride it all together. Not sure about a late stay after ride as have critters at home to see to but sure we'd manage a beer or two.



You're on the list. Living on Chunal (a nasty, steep hill for those who don't know it) you deserve a flat ride like this. I'll be taking train to Piccadilly on the day


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> You're on the list. Living on Chunal (a nasty, steep hill for those who don't know it) you deserve a flat ride like this. I'll be taking train to Piccadilly on the day


I could (and will) research it but you may know - is a train from New Mills feasible too?


----------



## nickyboy (29 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I could (and will) research it but you may know - is a train from New Mills feasible too?


 
Deffo. It's about 30mins New Mills --> Mcr and there are trains to get you there before 9am


----------



## 400bhp (29 Nov 2014)

I did the route today.

Here's a couple of teasers:


----------



## gam001 (29 Nov 2014)

Just seen this...please could you put me down as a "maybe", to confirm nearer the time.
(I know it's my mum and dad's wedding anniversary on that day...don't know if they're doing anything for it...)
Thanks,
Gaz


----------



## Hicky (10 Dec 2014)

I'm up for it.....I'll probably ride from Rochdale to Mcr.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Dec 2014)

Hicky said:


> I'm up for it.....I'll probably ride from Rochdale to Mcr.


You're now on the list on post #1.....from which there is no escape


----------



## Shadowfax (10 Dec 2014)

pubrunner said:


> *You've got 5 months to work something out Pubby, that should be enough time for even you
> I'm working on LD to join us too!*



If you & LD are going to do it, I'll do my utmost to be there. I've done very little cycling this year . . . Same as last year . . . And the previous year. Still, suitably fortified  , I'm sure that I can manage it.[/QUOTE]
I believe LD has expressed a passing interest in this, pints per mile as usual ?


----------



## nickyboy (11 Dec 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> If you & LD are going to do it, I'll do my utmost to be there. I've done very little cycling this year . . . Same as last year . . . And the previous year. Still, suitably fortified  , I'm sure that I can manage it.


I believe LD has expressed a passing interest in this, pints per mile as usual ?[/QUOTE]

You're welcome to stop off at as many pubs as you can find on the way so long as you can navigate the route yourselves when you're left behind. We finish off at a *licensed *fish and chip restaurant, after which a fair number will head to the pub across the road. This is beginning to sound like a drinking jolly with a bit of cycling thrown in on the side


----------



## Shadowfax (11 Dec 2014)

Blimey no pubstops poor old LDs' got withdrawl symptoms just thinking about it lol.


----------



## doughnut (11 Dec 2014)

Quite interested in joining you for this, but I'm a bit of a newbie so not sure if I'm up to it. Coming from Chorley so I would get the train down to Piccadilly and go the whole distance. I'm 51 and I've only been riding a bike for 6 months or so, and never ridden in a group before. Furthest I've ridden so far is about 30 miles ( http://www.strava.com/activities/224330837 ) at 13.6mph, though there are some hills in there and I wasn't particularly tired after that. I'm planning on increasing distance through the spring, and this ride would be a good target. My reading of the elevation graph is that if I was comfortable at about 45-50 miles, then its plain sailing for the second half of the route. Am I right or will the distance kick me in the gut regardless of any hills?

Can you put me down as tentative, and I will work on increasing my distance and pace before I get there. I'm a bit wary of being the slow bloke at the back because I wont be enjoying it if I'm holding everyone up. 

What do you think - am I too much of a lightweight to do this ride?


----------



## nickyboy (11 Dec 2014)

doughnut said:


> Quite interested in joining you for this, but I'm a bit of a newbie so not sure if I'm up to it. Coming from Chorley so I would get the train down to Piccadilly and go the whole distance. I'm 51 and I've only been riding a bike for 6 months or so, and never ridden in a group before. Furthest I've ridden so far is about 30 miles ( http://www.strava.com/activities/224330837 ) at 13.6mph, though there are some hills in there and I wasn't particularly tired after that. I'm planning on increasing distance through the spring, and this ride would be a good target. My reading of the elevation graph is that if I was comfortable at about 45-50 miles, then its plain sailing for the second half of the route. Am I right or will the distance kick me in the gut regardless of any hills?
> 
> Can you put me down as tentative, and I will work on increasing my distance and pace before I get there. I'm a bit wary of being the slow bloke at the back because I wont be enjoying it if I'm holding everyone up.
> 
> What do you think - am I too much of a lightweight to do this ride?



I'll pop your name down for it, maybe it'll be a good target to aim for. You're quite right that the second half of the ride is very flat. Riding the best part of 100 miles in a day isn't for the unprepared however and I would suggest you increase the miles you are comfortable with over the next few months just to make sure that it will be an enjoyable day out for you. Don't worry about holding folk up. We will naturally split into faster and slower groups during the day so nobody should be worried about holding others up.
Worst case scenario, if anyone is struggling with the distance and not enjoying the ride, we go past loads of train stations from Chester onwards that take you back to Manchester.

To give you a fair idea, miles 15-45 on the ride are about the same as the 30 mile ride you did. So you have to think about 15 flat miles before this and about 50 flat miles after this. Bit of practice and plenty of cake on the day and you should be ok. Folk will help you along


----------



## nickyboy (11 Dec 2014)

Just contacted the fish and chips place in Llandudno. They have seating for 32 so the way the expressions of interest are going we'll be racing each other along the Promenade to get a seat

And here's the menu....try to form an orderly queue

*Fish
Cod & Chips* *£7.60
Small Cod & Chips* *£6.60
Haddock& Chips* *£7.60
Large Hake & Chips* *£7.90
Large Plaice & Chips *(skin on) *£7.90
Breaded Fish
Breaded Plaice & Chips *(skin on) *£7.00
Whitby Wholetail Scampi & chips* *£6.60
Fishcake & Chips* *£5.60

All our main meals are served with small chips *





*Main Courses
Holland’s Steak & Kidney Pie with Chips & Peas and a splash of gravy* *£7.50
Holland’s Steak & Kidney Pudding with Chips + gravy* *£6.50
Jumbo Sausage & Chips * *£5.30
Chicken Breast & Chips* *£6.60*
_*Chicken Bites (6) & Chips*_ *£6.30
Succulent Chicken Breast pieces in light batter
Burgers – made from prime cuts of beef with tomato or chilli relish and chips in a white bap
Beef Burger & Chips* *£5.70
Cheese Burger & Chips* *£5.95
Double Beef Burger & Chips * *£6.50
Double Cheese Burger & Chips £6.75 

Chips not wanted with the above £1.30 deducted
Chilli Con Carne with Rice & Chips made from Welsh beef mince with hot chillies £8.20
Chicken Curry with Rice & Chips – Medium hot curry “Fruity & Spicy” £8.40 







 Cod Special Set Mealfor the smaller appetite 
A small fillet of Battered Cod with chips & homemade mushy
peas and a pot of tea or a cup of coffee 
No Substitutes £8.60




Vegetarian Menu 
1/4lb Vegetable Cake & Chips in a white bap with mayo or garlic mayo 
 £5.70

Plain Omelette & Chips  
£5.40
Cheese Omelette & Chips   
£6.10
Vegetarian Curry with Rice & chips
£7.40



Extras & Side Orders
Homemade Mushy Peas (v) £1.75  Bread & Butter  £0.60
Curry Sauce (v) £1.50  Buttered Bap  £0.95
Gravy (v) £1.50  Boiled Rice (v)  £3.00
Large Bowl of Chips (v) £3.20  Heinz Beans  £1.70*


----------



## doughnut (11 Dec 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I'll pop your name down for it, maybe it'll be a good target to aim for. You're quite right that the second half of the ride is very flat. Riding the best part of 100 miles in a day isn't for the unprepared however and I would suggest you increase the miles you are comfortable with over the next few months just to make sure that it will be an enjoyable day out for you. Don't worry about holding folk up. We will naturally split into faster and slower groups during the day so nobody should be worried about holding others up.
> Worst case scenario, if anyone is struggling with the distance and not enjoying the ride, we go past loads of train stations from Chester onwards that take you back to Manchester.
> 
> To give you a fair idea, miles 15-45 on the ride are about the same as the 30 mile ride you did. So you have to think about 15 flat miles before this and about 50 flat miles after this. Bit of practice and plenty of cake on the day and you should be ok. Folk will help you along


Thanks for this. I will add 15 miles onto the front of my route and have a few goes at that over Christmas, then extend it further in the New Year. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Dec 2014)

doughnut said:


> Thanks for this. I will add 15 miles onto the front of my route and have a few goes at that over Christmas, then extend it further in the New Year. Looking forward to it.



Sound advice from the ride leader.

Given the benign nature of the latter part of the route, I would say the ride is more time in the saddle than an aerobic challenge.

So if I were you, I would bias my training towards hours on the bike rather than distance on the road.


----------



## doughnut (12 Dec 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> So if I were you, I would bias my training towards hours on the bike rather than distance on the road.


Yes, makes sense - if I can ride for 4 hours in the morning then have my lunch and do it again in the afternoon, I think I should be good. Right now, the longest I've sat in the saddle is under 2.5 hours so I have a way to go yet. Looks like its going to be pretty cold tomorrow, but if there is not much ice around I will try for 4 hours.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Dec 2014)

@Pennine-Paul and I recently did the Lancashire cycleway southern loop on fixies. We have both completed many rides over 100 miles. We under estimated just how painful 50 miles on pancake flat roads can be, the headwind didn't help and added maybe an extra hour onto the days ride.


----------



## subaqua (12 Dec 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I'll pop your name down for it, maybe it'll be a good target to aim for. You're quite right that the second half of the ride is very flat. Riding the best part of 100 miles in a day isn't for the unprepared however and I would suggest you increase the miles you are comfortable with over the next few months just to make sure that it will be an enjoyable day out for you. Don't worry about holding folk up. We will naturally split into faster and slower groups during the day so nobody should be worried about holding others up.
> Worst case scenario, if anyone is struggling with the distance and not enjoying the ride, we go past *loads of train stations from Chester onwards that take you back to Manchester.*
> 
> To give you a fair idea, miles 15-45 on the ride are about the same as the 30 mile ride you did. So you have to think about 15 flat miles before this and about 50 flat miles after this. Bit of practice and plenty of cake on the day and you should be ok. Folk will help you along


 
or take you to the end so you can still have fish n chips n beer



nickyboy said:


> Just contacted the fish and chips place in Llandudno. They have seating for 32 so the way the expressions of interest are going we'll be racing each other along the Promenade to get a seat
> 
> And here's the menu....try to form an orderly queue
> 
> ...


 

a splash of gravy !!!

a tidal wave please !!


this is going to be fun


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Dec 2014)

doughnut said:


> Yes, makes sense - if I can ride for 4 hours in the morning then have my lunch and do it again in the afternoon, I think I should be good. Right now, the longest I've sat in the saddle is under 2.5 hours so I have a way to go yet. Looks like its going to be pretty cold tomorrow, but if there is not much ice around I will try for 4 hours.



Sounds good.

You will be riding with some very experienced guys - and gals - who will assist you in keeping a steady pace, which can be hard on your own.

I've not ridden with your lot, but I have ridden with riders of a similar calibre.

I was surprised by the distance riding knowledge I picked up just by observing how they do it, and by me doing more listening than talking.

For example, experienced riders seem to know instinctively where and when it's wise to push on a bit to gain extra miles without putting in too much extra effort.

Letting others do the thinking also makes for a more relaxing time for you.


----------



## doughnut (14 Dec 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> You will be riding with some very experienced guys - and gals - who will assist you in keeping a steady pace, which can be hard on your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm keen not to hold people back at all, so I will be working hard to build up distance before the day. I'm sure I will learn a lot from the other riders. Only managed 35 miles yesterday, gave up as I lost all feeling in my toes with the cold. Got stopped by the police twice who were sorting out cars smashed into lampposts and advised to go home because of all the ice 

In the New Year I might buy some clipless pedals, at the moment I just have normal pedals with clips on to slide my trainers in - reading on here it sounds like clipless pedals will make things easier (if I can avoid falling over)


----------



## nickyboy (14 Dec 2014)

doughnut said:


> Thanks. I'm keen not to hold people back at all, so I will be working hard to build up distance before the day. I'm sure I will learn a lot from the other riders. Only managed 35 miles yesterday, gave up as I lost all feeling in my toes with the cold. Got stopped by the police twice who were sorting out cars smashed into lampposts and advised to go home because of all the ice
> 
> In the New Year I might buy some clipless pedals, at the moment I just have normal pedals with clips on to slide my trainers in - reading on here it sounds like clipless pedals will make things easier (if I can avoid falling over)



Try not to feel too pressured about this. Looking at your strava you're doing 30 mile rides hillier than this one and considerably faster than my "budgeted" speed of 12mph. I suspect you could do it now if you wanted to but of course getting a few longer rides in prior to our day out will give you a bit more confidence in your own abilities. If you're getting tired on the day, start to visualise the Llandudno Pudding, Chips and Gravy. That should do the trick


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Dec 2014)

@doughnut - If you want more encouragement, I'm a titch person riding a titch bike, so my speed will be slower than yours overall for that distance. You'll be fine, just bring a tow-rope for me!


----------



## Littgull (14 Dec 2014)

nickyboy said:


> This Summer I rode to Llandudno and it was a really great ride so I am floating the idea of something similar. If there's sufficient interest then I will organise and run it.
> 
> The idea is Manchester - Llandudno. Train back home. It's quite a long ride but...it's very flat and people could start somewhere other than Manchester if they felt it was a bit too long. The return train stops at Chester, Frodsham, Warrington, Newton le Willows.
> 
> ...


Sounds a great ride.Count me in. Some old familiar names from Colin J's forum rides. Will be good to meet up again.


----------



## doughnut (14 Dec 2014)

Thanks. Maybe my New Years resolution should be to stop thinking too hard and just enjoy the cycling (and the chips and gravy). wanda2010 - I will look out for you in April.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2014)

doughnut said:


> Thanks. I'm keen not to hold people back at all, so I will be working hard to build up distance before the day. I'm sure I will learn a lot from the other riders. Only managed 35 miles yesterday, gave up as I lost all feeling in my toes with the cold. Got stopped by the police twice who were sorting out cars smashed into lampposts and advised to go home because of all the ice
> 
> In the New Year I might buy some clipless pedals, at the moment I just have normal pedals with clips on to slide my trainers in - reading on here it sounds like clipless pedals will make things easier (if I can avoid falling over)



Clipless is a thread - or three - in itself.

They buy you very little extra in terms of power, but they do make you feel more part of the bike, which for a lot of riders improves the overall experience.

New shoes will be needed, you can get some that are more like ordinary trainers, good because you don't walk like a duck when you get off the bike.

If you do go clipless, do so sooner rather than later.

Inevitably, they take a bit of getting used to, and there's some trial and error adjustment to be done.

You want that process more or less over by the time you start this ride.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (14 Dec 2014)

@doughnut 
I am not far away from you and I am recovering from an accident earlier this year. When I am back on the bike, maybe we could do a few rides together? I know quite a few nice rides around your neck of the woods.


----------



## doughnut (15 Dec 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> @doughnut
> I am not far away from you and I am recovering from an accident earlier this year. When I am back on the bike, maybe we could do a few rides together? I know quite a few nice rides around your neck of the woods.


Absolutely, yes. Give me a shout when you are riding again.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Dec 2014)

Count me in, sounds a cracking ride out.


----------



## Pjays666 (26 Dec 2014)

Hi all please count me in as a probably depending on work commitments. The furthest I have done was @ColinJ forum ride in April this year and @Rickshaw Phil had to help me half way back but need something to encourage me to get off my a#$× and get in the saddle


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Dec 2014)

Travelodge booked. Woop!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Dec 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Travelodge booked. Woop!



Still £40?

Was when I booked a few weeks ago. Looks like there are a few decent breakfast options nearby too


----------



## nickyboy (27 Dec 2014)

Pjays666 said:


> Hi all please count me in as a probably depending on work commitments. The furthest I have done was @ColinJ forum ride in April this year and @Rickshaw Phil had to help me half way back but need something to encourage me to get off my a#$× and get in the saddle



This is longer but waaaaaay flatter. Find someone to ride behind to keep out of the wind and the miles will tick by no problem


----------



## david k (27 Dec 2014)

looks great but too far for me, if this is an open invite i may comssider joining half way, are there trains back to st helens from llandudnno


----------



## nickyboy (27 Dec 2014)

david k said:


> looks great but too far for me, if this is an open invite i may comssider joining half way, are there trains back to st helens from llandudnno



Definitely. I designed the ride to work that way. There are these options for "official" start points

1) Manchester Piccadilly - 97 miles
2) Altrincham - 86 miles
3) Marbury CP - 72 miles
4) Eureka Café - 47 miles
5) Bikehub, Rhyl - 20 miles

I'm sure we'll pick up some waifs and strays elsewhere too but for these places I will publish estimated arrival times when we get nearer the ride. I'll stick you on the "Expressions of Interest"


----------



## Andrew Br (27 Dec 2014)

Definite expressions of interest (ie the Lovely Helen and I) from here.
I'll also mention the ride to our good friend CathyG (not OTP but known to a few of the intended participants).
I'm happy to ride into MCR and do "meet and greet" if it helps; I can easily then lead people to Altrincham.
We're going to stop over and go out on the p*ss town with wanda and anyone else who'll be around.
What could possibly go wrong ?

.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Dec 2014)

Yep, still £40 with no refund if you cancel.




nickyboy said:


> Still £40?
> 
> Was when I booked a few weeks ago. Looks like there are a few decent breakfast options nearby too


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Dec 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Definite expressions of interest (ie the Lovely Helen and I) from here.
> I'll also mention the ride to our good friend CathyG (not OTP but known to a few of the intended participants).
> I'm happy to ride into MCR and do "meet and greet" if it helps; I can easily then lead people to Altrincham.
> We're going to stop over and go out on the p*ss town with wanda and anyone else who'll be around.
> ...




We will be 'carbo-loading'. That's the scientific wording


----------



## robjh (29 Dec 2014)

I'm going to have to drop out of this one. My sister is inconsiderately having a significant birthday in April, and just told me she's chosen the 25th for her big birthday bash. Not going is not an option .

Have a good one everyone. Looks like I'll be spending that day at a posh hotel in Surrey, but my mind will be somewhere on the road to Llandudno.


----------



## theclaud (29 Dec 2014)

robjh said:


> I'm going to have to drop out of this one. My sister is inconsiderately having a significant birthday in April, and just told me she's chosen the 25th for her big birthday bash. Not going is not an option .
> 
> Have a good one everyone. Looks like I'll be spending that day at a posh hotel in Surrey, but my mind will be somewhere on the road to Llandudno.


Dammit. How inconsiderate.


----------



## robjh (29 Dec 2014)

theclaud said:


> Dammit. How inconsiderate.


Indeed. She's been planning it for 50 years.


----------



## theclaud (29 Dec 2014)

robjh said:


> Indeed. She's been planning it for 50 years.


Unscrupulous and premeditated as well as inconsiderate!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2014)

robjh said:


> Indeed. She's been planning it for 50 years.



Would she not consider 97 miles in the saddle as a suitable birthday treat rather than a day at a posh hotel in Surrey?


----------



## robjh (30 Dec 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Would she not consider 97 miles in the saddle as a suitable birthday treat rather than a day at a posh hotel in Surrey?


I shall put that suggestion to her. Can I say it came from you? 

Sadly I am fairly sure of her reply (and had better not print it on a family-friendly cycling forum!).


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Dec 2014)

Shift Pattern is ok for this will look into train times to see if I can make the Piccadilly start of 09:00hrs with a train up from London..


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Shift Pattern is ok for this will look into train times to see if I can make the Piccadilly start of 09:00hrs with a train up from London..



Deffo train to arrive before 9am Mcr from London. That's why I chose that start time. Nice to have some from the far flung lands

06.36 out of Euston, arrive Mcr 08.49. £20 single (that's in a couple of weeks time, can't book Apr 25 yet)


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Dec 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Deffo train to arrive before 9am Mcr from London. That's why I chose that start time. Nice to have some from the far flung lands
> 
> 06.36 out of Euston, arrive Mcr 08.49. £20 single (that's in a couple of weeks time, can't book Apr 25 yet)



Cheers Nickyboy
Put me down for this as I can make that with an early ride up to town and rest on the way up.
Now to decide to stay over and booze it up or back same day....Decisions Decisions ?????


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2014)

robjh said:


> I shall put that suggestion to her. Can I say it came from you?
> 
> Sadly I am fairly sure of her reply (and had better not print it on a family-friendly cycling forum!).



Go for it.

Hey sis, have you ever heard the phrase "imperial century"? This could be your opening gambit, just to pique her interest


----------



## DiddlyDodds (30 Dec 2014)

This ride is a day after my birthday so will book good weather as a present to myself


----------



## mikeee (30 Dec 2014)

Don't know my work shifts that far ahead but if I'm off work I'd like to make it across from deepest Yorkshire for what sounds like is going to be a cracking ride.


----------



## Nigel182 (31 Dec 2014)

Am thinking of one of the nearby Travelodge's anyone got any idea if you can get away with taking the bike in as I don't fancy locking it up outside somewhere overnight ???


----------



## theclaud (31 Dec 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Am thinking of one of the nearby Travelodge's anyone got any idea if you can get away with taking the bike in as I don't fancy locking it up outside somewhere overnight ???


Travelodges usually relaxed about bikes in rooms. My approach is to not mention it when booking.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (31 Dec 2014)

Never had a problem with Travel Lodge / Premier Inn regards putting bikes in the room.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (31 Dec 2014)

Just been out today for the first ride since mid December, and all i could think of as i puffed and panted over the moors into a 20+mph head wind at a massive 4mph, was "Who ate all the pies, Who ate all the pies" etc , and the film "The boy who stole Christmas" thinking they need to do a remake "Diddly Dodds has Eaten Christmas"
The 50mile ride to the top of Holme Moss was cut short to a 30mile slog over the moors.
Much slimming and riding needs to be done before April.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Dec 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Just been out today for the first ride since mid December, and all i could think of as i puffed and panted over the moors into a 20+mph head wind at a massive 4mph, was "Who ate all the pies, Who ate all the pies" etc , and the film "The boy who stole Christmas" thinking they need to do a remake "Diddly Dodds has Eaten Christmas"
> The 50mile ride to the top of Holme Moss was cut short to a 30mile slog over the moors.
> Much slimming and riding needs to be done before April.


 I guarantee you that there is less climbing in the 97 miles to Llandudno that there was in your 30 mile ride today. It'll feel practically downhill all the way for a hard-man-of-the-hills like you


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Jan 2015)

theclaud said:


> Travelodges usually relaxed about bikes in rooms. My approach is to not mention it when booking.



Thanks for the Travelodges advice will remember that for another time as I've been informed I have to be back that evening / night as a day out is planned for the Sunday so no Llandudno Stopover.


----------



## KneesUp (1 Jan 2015)

Can anyone recommend any good family camp sites (tent) nearby? I have a plan that involves OH putting the tent up while I ride


----------



## theclaud (2 Jan 2015)

Right. I'm in. I have booked the Travelodge.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jan 2015)

theclaud said:


> Right. I'm in. I have booked the Travelodge.



Great stuff. When we all book in, I'll distract the receptionist with a long boring story about imperial centuries whilst you all surreptitiously wheel your bikes past


----------



## theclaud (2 Jan 2015)

The other bit of Essential Travelodge Advice, which I forgot to mention before, is Do Not Get Breakfast at the Hotel. So if anyone up there is scouting things out in the meantime, please check out decent breakfast spots and report back to the thread...


----------



## pubrunner (5 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Definitely. I designed the ride to work that way. There are these options for "official" start points
> 
> 1) Manchester Piccadilly - 97 miles
> 2) Altrincham - 86 miles
> ...



H'mm, I really can't make up my mind which start point to use. The head says Eureka Cafe . . . the heart says somewhere else. I really need to get a few rides in, rather than the 12 miles a fortnight, that I usually do.

I'm sure I can get a lift in a car and get to Eureka or Marbury in about 40 minutes; Altrincham would take about an hour. The thing is, I've cycled with some of this bunch before . . . . . . ._*"it's just a social ride ."*_ they'd say, and they'd then cycle off out of sight. The primary downside to all this, is that I'd arrive at the pub stops, just as they would be leaving .

Anyone starting in Alty or Marbury ?

Presumably, all those staying over in Llandudno, are going to have to also carry all their gear in panniers - the full 97 miles ? I'm not sure whether to stay the night in Llandudno and arrange to be collected the next morning - but I find the notion of carrying overnight stuff, rather off-putting . . . where would I put the guinness ? note to self - ask @rich p to carry it for me.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jan 2015)

Don't be fooled be Pubbers' self-deprecation. He's impervious to upward gradient. The consolation is that he's a right wuss on the descents. A flattish ride should make all this of little consequence, evening everything out nicely and making for a nice sociable pace.


----------



## pubrunner (5 Jan 2015)

theclaud said:


> Don't be fooled be Pubbers' self-deprecation. He's impervious to upward gradient. The consolation is that he's a right wuss on the descents. A flattish ride should make all this of little consequence, evening everything out nicely and making for a nice sociable pace.



. . . .so says TC . . . who vanished out of sight on the Llandovery ride . . . I missed the first couple of rounds at the pub afterwards - not helped by the fact, that I didn't know which pub you were in.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> . . . .so says TC . . . who vanished out of sight on the Llandovery ride . . . I missed the first couple of rounds at the pub afterwards - not helped by the fact, that I didn't know which pub you were in.


The lengths some folks will go to to avoid getting the beers in!


----------



## Wobblers (6 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> H'mm, I really can't make up my mind which start point to use. The head says Eureka Cafe . . . the heart says somewhere else. I really need to get a few rides in, rather than the 12 miles a fortnight, that I usually do.
> 
> I'm sure I can get a lift in a car and get to Eureka or Marbury in about 40 minutes; Altrincham would take about an hour. The thing is, I've cycled with some of this bunch before . . . . . . ._*"it's just a social ride ."*_ they'd say, and they'd then cycle off out of sight. The primary downside to all this, is that I'd arrive at the pub stops, just as they would be leaving .
> 
> ...



I'm planning on joining at the Eureka, given that it means I get a lie in, and it's just down the road (even if that road's the A540).

Of course, if you're worried about missing your round, you could always give us a tenner - you can be sure we'll spend it wisely. We'll even leave you a water bottle filled with beer!  The question I'm pondering is: would it be sensible to cycle home after the pub session in Llandudno?


----------



## pubrunner (6 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> Now I'm curious about exactly what stuff you need for an overnight stay ?


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2015)

I'm thinking about posting some stuff to the Llandudno Travelodge. Otherwise I'm on a Saturday nite out in tight lycra (I know, it wouldn't be the first time). Then I need phone chargers, toiletries and gubbins like that. I wonder if they would accept a parcel on my behalf? Otherwise it'd be a rucksack (don't own panniers). I'll give them a call and report back

There are definitely some down to start at Alty and Eureka. Marbury, I'm not sure. It's a bit in the middle of nowhere but makes a good stop-off point with toilets and a tea van. There is also this a couple of miles down the road for anyone interested in Victorian engineering - not on my official route but folk so minded could make a quick detour

The Anderton Boat Lift


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'm thinking about posting some stuff to the Llandudno Travelodge. Otherwise I'm on a Saturday nite out in tight lycra (I know, it wouldn't be the first time). Then I need phone chargers, toiletries and gubbins like that. I wonder if they would accept a parcel on my behalf? Otherwise it'd be a rucksack (don't own panniers). I'll give them a call and report back



Worth a try, although the Travelodges I've been are little more than a concrete box full of bedrooms - a bit like a cell block.

They probably have very little space to keep forwarded items, and no staff to look after the stuff.

A more traditional - and more expenive - hotel is more likely to help.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Is there a significant seal population?



Seems you haven't read the Manchester-Llandudno thread roolz.....

The only people who can make amusing posts are those on the "Expressions of Interest" list. Even @User3094 has succumbed, I'll leave you to decide


----------



## theclaud (6 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Is there a significant seal population?



http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowUs...Llandudno_Conwy_County_North_Wales_Wales.html


----------



## pubrunner (6 Jan 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Can I put myself down as a possible for this one. Haven't worked out the logistics fully but currently have it in mind to do the full route.



Have you sussed out the logistics of this ride yet ? Is there a handy train from Shrewsbury ? I live just West of Oswestry. . . I'm considering cycling to the Eureka Cafe, but more likely, I think, might be starting from Altrincham or Piccadilly.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Have you sussed out the logistics of this ride yet ? Is there a handy train from Shrewsbury ? I live just West of Oswestry. . . I'm considering cycling to the Eureka Cafe, but more likely, I think, might be starting from Altrincham or Piccadilly.



Pricing looks a bit strange. Shrewsbury - Altrincham is £35, Shrewsbury - Mcr is £11. You have to change at Stockport to go to Alty, there is a direct train to Mcr. Altrincham logistics are better as you can get there at 09.47, just as we (hopefully) rock up there from Mcr on our bikes. Alternative train to Mcr gets in 08.10 giving you a bit of a wait at the station for everyone else (or you can set off at a dawdling pace it you prefer). Plenty of coffee shops, cafes etc at Mcr Piccadilly. Or you can have a bit of a ride around the city centre for half an hour, just watch out for the tram tracks which are a bit lethal for cyclists


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Have you sussed out the logistics of this ride yet ? Is there a handy train from Shrewsbury ? I live just West of Oswestry. . . I'm considering cycling to the Eureka Cafe, but more likely, I think, might be starting from Altrincham or Piccadilly.


Still not decided for definite. When I mentioned being interested in this ride to my siblings they said they'd quite like a day out by the sea so the plan is to get a ride back with them. For the outward leg I haven't decided as I have the option of the train, a lift (which likely would make it an Altrincham start), or starting from home and riding up to the Eureka Cafe Just got to pick one.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (6 Jan 2015)

Coming from Shrewsbury I'd get off at Wilmslow (direct line, takes an hour) and ride to Altrincham, it's it five miles and would be quicker than changing. Cheaper as well. 
I'm considering this ride, but will not know till nearer the time. I'd start from Altrincham.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Coming from Shrewsbury I'd get off at Wilmslow (direct line, takes an hour) and ride to Altrincham, it's it five miles and would be quicker than changing. Cheaper as well.
> I'm considering this ride, but will not know till nearer the time. I'd start from Altrincham.



You're in. And congratulations on being the 50th "expression of interest". I should have sold tickets


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're in. And congratulations on being the 50th "expression of interest". I should have sold tickets


So that will be 5, maybe 6, who actually turn up on the day


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jan 2015)

I like Skol said:


> So that will be 5, maybe 6, who actually turn up on the day



Not this time. The CC massive will be out in force, I can feel it.


----------



## pubrunner (7 Jan 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> For the outward leg I haven't decided as I have the option of the train, a lift (which likely would make it an Altrincham start), or starting from home and riding up to the Eureka Cafe Just got to pick one.



I'm in the same situation as this ^^^; I don't feel inclined to cycle to the Eureka Cafe, 'cos I don't think I'd like roads that I might have to take . . . though perhaps @The Brewer might be able to comment on this. I don't know of any pleasant route I could take, especially from Wrexham and onwards. The A483 certainly isn't an option that I'd willingly take.

Whilst I can easily get a lift to Altrincham, I'm in two minds about pressing on to Piccadilly. After all, it ain't much further on - seems a shame to miss the Grand Départ. If I do get a lift to Alty, there may well be room on the cycle carrier (for your bike  ) and space in the car - if you are struggling for transport. I'll have to check though, that no-one more local requires a lift - I wonder if @al-fresco might be interested in this jaunt or perhaps @Patrick Stevens - he might feel inclined to do this one, given that there are optional starting points . . . of course, the prospect of @User3094  attending, will considerably increase the list of entrants.

I've yet to work out, just how I might be returning home - I'm not sure whether or not, to stay over.


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I'm in the same situation as this ^^^; I don't feel inclined to cycle to the Eureka Cafe, 'cos I don't think I'd like roads that I might have to take . . . though perhaps @The Brewer might be able to comment on this. I don't know of any pleasant route I could take, especially from Wrexham and onwards. The A483 certainly isn't an option that I'd willingly take.
> 
> Whilst I can easily get a lift to Altrincham, I'm in two minds about pressing on to Piccadilly. After all, it ain't much further on - seems a shame to miss the Grand Départ. If I do get a lift to Alty, there may well be room on the cycle carrier (for your bike  ) and space in the car - if you are struggling for transport. I'll have to check though, that no-one more local requires a lift - I wonder if @al-fresco might be interested in this jaunt or perhaps @Patrick Stevens - he might feel inclined to do this one, given that there are optional starting points . . . of course, the prospect of @User3094  attending, will considerably increase the list of entrants.
> 
> I've yet to work out, just how I might be returning home - I'm not sure whether or not, to stay over.


 not knowing where in wrexham you will be arriving into I can't help with getting across wrexham but

Wrexham to Rossett through Gresford . ( the old A483 ) now known as B5445 used to ride it as a kid when it was the main wrexham chester route so its not a bad road now. rossett through Pulford to posthouse roundabout ( a bit hairy at the A483 /A55 junction but better into Chester) through Chester and out on Parkgate road A540 all the way to Eureka Cafe . if you have access to anything that can open a GPX file I will draw it on Map my ride later


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2015)

To save me some effort, where are those that are staying over in Llandudno going to be?
Ta


----------



## KneesUp (7 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> To save me some effort, where are those that are staying over in Llandudno going to be?
> Ta


Travelodge seems most popular. 

My plans to persuade the OH that this would be a chance for a weekend camping have been scuppered somewhat - I mentioned it again to her and it turns out she wasn't really listening the first time. Her reply this time was something like 'Camping in Wales in April? Chuff off!'

She may have a point

.



Back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jan 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Travelodge seems most popular.
> 
> My plans to persuade the OH that this would be a chance for a weekend camping have been scuppered somewhat - I mentioned it again to her and it turns out she wasn't really listening the first time. Her reply this time was something like 'Camping in Wales in April? Chuff off!'
> 
> ...



Worst case re arrangements is the last direct train from Llandudno Junction to Manchester (sorry don't know where you live) at 19.51 on a Saturday. There is another at 20.52 with a change at Crewe but might be a bit late back to Mcr. I'm thinking we should get to Llandudno about 18.30 (I was thinking 18.00 but that might be a bit ambitious) so giving just enough time for fish and chips and a couple of beers

Don't worry about the weather, I have put in an order for the day with Him Upstairs


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2015)

Hmmm, Llandudno Travelodge is coming up as no availability. Hard to believe at that time of year?


----------



## KneesUp (7 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, Llandudno Travelodge is coming up as no availability. Hard to believe at that time of year?


Hard to believe at any time of year. Premier Inn is much nicer


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jan 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Hard to believe at any time of year. Premier Inn is much nicer



It is but when I was looking Travelodge was £40, Premier Inn was £98. So it's either a booking system glitch (in which case give them a call) or loads of CCers have booked it solid

EDIT - I can still book a room @ £40 on the night in question, maybe they were having a system problem


----------



## Andrew Br (7 Jan 2015)

I've just booked Helen and I into the Travelodge for £40. It looks like it's being refurbished (and probably not before time based on Travelodges I've seen).
The Premier Inn was £68 and it's further out of town.

Now I need to find us a cafe for the morning; I didn't opt for the "breakfast box".


----------



## doughnut (7 Jan 2015)

I'm just booked Premier Inn for me and wife. Also, my wife says she will drop me off in the car at Piccadilly then head by car to Llandudno. Plans might change but if it works out like this then anyone with a rucksack can throw it in our car at Piccadilly before we set off and collect it at the other end.


----------



## theclaud (7 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, Llandudno Travelodge is coming up as no availability. Hard to believe at that time of year?


I expect they just don't want you lowering the tone.


----------



## BRounsley (8 Jan 2015)

I was hovering over the Travelodge “book” button yesterday. I’ve now booked the twice the price Premier Inn.

If I can take you up on the offer to put a bag in the car that would be great.


----------



## pubrunner (8 Jan 2015)

doughnut said:


> . . . . but if it works out like this then anyone with a rucksack can throw it in our car at Piccadilly before we set off and collect it at the other end
> 
> .



A very kind offer . . . . . . . Will you car have a trailer attached ?


----------



## KneesUp (8 Jan 2015)

The Premier Inn at Glan-Conwy is coming up at £45 for a family room. It's 6 miles from the pier, so you will definitely get to 100 miles if you stay there 

http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel/LLAAFO/llandudno-glan-conwy


----------



## doughnut (8 Jan 2015)

BRounsley said:


> I was hovering over the Travelodge “book” button yesterday. I’ve now booked the twice the price Premier Inn.
> 
> If I can take you up on the offer to put a bag in the car that would be great.



Me too - I do like those breakfasts at Premier Inn. There will be plenty room in the car for bags on the way there. Last time I was at Picadilly with the car, I seem to remember that you are only allowed to park for 20 mins, but should be plenty as long as I arrive at a suitable time - I'll work this out nearer to April.



pubrunner said:


> A very kind offer . . . . . . . Will you car have a trailer attached ?



Haha, you're scaring me now - how big is your bag? It's a people carrier so I can get my bike in the back without taking it apart and I can take all the back seats out completely to make it even more roomy.


----------



## pubrunner (8 Jan 2015)

doughnut said:


> Me too - I do like those breakfasts at Premier Inn. There will be plenty room in the car for bags on the way there. Last time I was at Picadilly with the car, I seem to remember that you are only allowed to park for 20 mins, but should be plenty as long as I arrive at a suitable time - I'll work this out nearer to April.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you're scaring me now - how big is your bag? It's a people carrier so I can get my bike in the back without taking it apart and I can take all the back seats out completely to make it even more roomy.



It's not just my bag . . . after all, potentially there are 40 + doing this ride.


----------



## Plax (8 Jan 2015)

Looks like a great ride. I'd join if I wasn't in Spain on that date and if I didn't live locally anyway!

Word of warning - if there are several of you getting the train home with bikes be prepared for disappointment. Arriva are awful and usually only send three carriages (If it's from Holyhead by the time it gets to Llandudno Junction it's usually quite well populated). Virgin trains to London are usually a lot better. I've not taken my bike on the train often, but last time we were really lucky to get the only 2 designated cycle spaces (got the 4:57am train!), quite a few people got on with bikes, even at that time (to make short distances), particularly around Rhyl & Flint areas who had to stand between carriages with their bikes. One bloke just leant his against ours but that narrowed the aisle so if a pram or tea trolley came there would have been a problem. Also depends if you get a jobsworth conductor or not.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2015)

Plax said:


> Looks like a great ride. I'd join if I wasn't in Spain on that date and if I didn't live locally anyway!
> 
> Word of warning - if there are several of you getting the train home with bikes be prepared for disappointment. Arriva are awful and usually only send three carriages (If it's from Holyhead by the time it gets to Llandudno Junction it's usually quite well populated). Virgin trains to London are usually a lot better. I've not taken my bike on the train often, but last time we were really lucky to get the only 2 designated cycle spaces (got the 4:57am train!), quite a few people got on with bikes, even at that time (to make short distances), particularly around Rhyl & Flint areas who had to stand between carriages with their bikes. One bloke just leant his against ours but that narrowed the aisle so if a pram or tea trolley came there would have been a problem. Also depends if you get a jobsworth conductor or not.



I've only gone Llandudno - Manchester with a bike once and my experience was the same. 3 carriage train so already busy by the time it got to Llandudno Junction. I'd booked a bike space so no problem for me but, like you, several cyclists got on and had to stand in the area between carriages.

Strictly speaking they are not obliged to allow bikes other than those with a prebooked place. They didn't enforce this when I travelled but I would encourage those getting the train back to book a space when they open up (presumably that is at 13 weeks like the tickets?)


----------



## doughnut (8 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> It's not just my bag . . . after all, potentially there are 40 + doing this ride.


Got to admit I hadn't thought about that My boot looks something like this though, so unless someone takes advantage and decides to move house to Llandudno it should be ok. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2015)

doughnut said:


> Got to admit I hadn't thought about that My boot looks something like this though, so unless someone takes advantage and decides to move house to Llandudno it should be ok. Fingers crossed.



All we have to do is persuade Mrs doughnut to drive really slowly to Llandudno and, voila, broomwagon


----------



## pubrunner (8 Jan 2015)

doughnut said:


> Got to admit I hadn't thought about that My boot looks something like this though, so unless someone takes advantage and decides to move house to Llandudno it should be ok. Fingers crossed.



That's a very spacious boot - I'd like to book it for the night of the 25th April 

What's the charge ? . . . . . . . . in beers ?


----------



## doughnut (8 Jan 2015)

Not sure about the broomwagon - I've got a feeling that I've cashed all my brownie points in, and sometime in the summer I'm going to find out what this is costing me. Also it depends on the driver being able to keep the route - when my wife drives anywhere she always complains that the GPS keeps saying "Recalculating...." . For us it might be 97 miles, but I'm betting she will take quite a longer route.

The only resemblance between my car and the one in the photo is that its the same size; mine has had a couple of outboard engines spill their guts all over the floor of the car and plenty of other spillages in the last few years. So the fumes might help you get a full nights sleep, but you might have trouble getting up in the morning!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (10 Jan 2015)

Looking forward to getting stuck into a plate of fish and chips here 






I might even peddle to the top and back to justify having two fish


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Looking forward to getting stuck into a plate of fish and chips here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fish and chips are good there, but not cheap. 

You do have a Weatherspoons in Llandudno for brekkie, and numerous cafes.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2015)

A little film about the Eureka Café that we're going to for lunch


View: http://vimeo.com/49604914


----------



## pubrunner (13 Jan 2015)

Anyone not previously been to Llandudno ?

Here's what to expect 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=880gZ0E9Rjk

That looks like Dell, at the centre of the welcome committee.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> A little film about the Eureka Café that we're going to for lunch
> 
> 
> View: http://vimeo.com/49604914




Have you a film, of where we might be going in the evening ?

There appear to be two (good) Real Ale pubs in Llandudno The Albert and The Cottage Loaf.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Have you a film, of where we might be going in the evening ?
> 
> There appear to be two (good) Real Ale pubs in Llandudno The Albert and The Cottage Loaf.



My organisational duties expire upon getting everyone to the chippy. After that it's every man and women for themselves. The restaurant is licensed and there's a semi-decent pub across the road; http://www.kingsheadllandudno.co.uk/

I'd suggest that one initially as some will be leaving to get trains/lifts home so it's v convenient. After that, the world's our lobster.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> . . . . . . . there's a semi-decent pub across the road; http://www.kingsheadllandudno.co.uk/



Good plan ! 

It sells 4 Real Ales


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Good plan !
> 
> It sells 4 Real Ales


It's possible I might be on the wagon but I hear they do 4 different tomato juices. Yumtus!


----------



## pubrunner (13 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> It's possible I might be on the wagon but I hear they do 4 different tomato juices. Yumtus!



You are joking ? . . . . . . . I hope !!!


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Quite right, two tomato juices is one more than strictly necessary.



Yellow card. One more amusing post and you're on the "expression of interest" list


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> It's possible I might be on the wagon but I hear they do 4 different tomato juices. Yumtus!


As if I'd turn up the opportunity of you buying me a pint, Pubby!


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> A little film about the Eureka Café that we're going to for lunch
> 
> 
> View: http://vimeo.com/49604914




What a lovely video. There was a bloke in that who I stood next to all day in Box Hill for the Olympic road race. Small world.


----------



## Wobblers (13 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Yellow card. One more amusing post and you're on the "expression of interest" list



"Amusing"??? Don't encourage him.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> As if I'd turn up the opportunity of you buying me a pint, Pubby!



I'd be delighted to buy you a pint . . . In each pub !


----------



## pubrunner (13 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Yellow card. One more amusing post and you're on the "expression of interest" list



I've given Adrian's post a 'like' . . . . . . . bung the Southern softie on the list. I'm sure we could find some gaff, where they sell chilled Prosecco.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> As if I'd turn up the opportunity of you buying me a pint, Pubby!


Have we officially given up on @MacB getting his round in, then?


----------



## pubrunner (13 Jan 2015)

Hey Rich,

If you are stuck for a place to stay the night before, gimme a shout - Same goes for LD too.

The downside ? I'm still not sure, how to get to any of the starting points . . . I might cycle to the Eureka, but it would be close to 40 miles . . . so getting a train or a lift might be a better option. Mind you, I don't know why I even worry about such things. I can't even remember, the last time i cycled more than 12 miles  - I should give much more consideration, to actually getting out on the bike.

I'll be well-prepared though, for anything after the cycling.


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2015)

Thanks Pubby but I have a mate who lives reasonably near the start though she doesn't know I'll be dossing there yet.
The alternative is to stay in the Travelodge in Manc if there are peeps up for a pre-prandial (ride!) pint or two.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Hey Rich,
> 
> If you are stuck for a place to stay the night before, gimme a shout - Same goes for LD too.
> 
> ...


Stop making a gigantic fuss and get yourself there. There are about a zillion start points to choose from, you big drama queen.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Jan 2015)

theclaud said:


> Have we officially given up on @MacB getting his round in, then?



His name isn't down to do the ride, so I think you'll have to give up on him getting his round in.


We could do with getting @User to do this ride . . . but only if he brings along the Kitty from FNRTTC


----------



## Wobblers (14 Jan 2015)

User said:


> I embezzled that long since.



I think that, considering your extended and unwarranted interference on this thread, it's time that @nickyboy put you on The List. Anyway, it's about time you discovered the North West isn't just about meeting dodgy individuals with ASBOs in iffy Preston pubs.


----------



## pubrunner (14 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> So with 4-5 expressions of interest it is debatable whether there would be enough to make it worthwhile to organise
> 
> A question:
> 
> There are hundreds of CCers who live close enough to do the ride so what's putting folk off? I would rather modify the ride and get a decent number than cancel it.



Seems funny, reading this ^^^ now.

Is there any limit on numbers ? I might bring a couple of other riders along, if it is okay to do so ?


----------



## pubrunner (14 Jan 2015)

User3094 said:


> @User get your sorry ass up here!



Yeah, and if you do, I'll get you a pint.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Seems funny, reading this ^^^ now.
> 
> Is there any limit on numbers ? I might bring a couple of other riders along, if it is okay to do so ?



I don't want to limit numbers because:
a) It has the potential to be a really nice ride and social
b) There will be some inevitable drop-outs as we get nearer the date

We'll inevitably break up into smaller groups depending on cycling speed and how long people want to stop at the cafes. I'm hoping that the smaller groups can be reasonably self-sufficient regarding navigating and any punctures etc. On that basis I say the more the merrier.


----------



## theclaud (15 Jan 2015)

User3094 said:


> @User get your sorry ass up here!


There are those, not least @Pat "5mph", who would quibble with this description.


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Jan 2015)

Looking at trains back looks like I've got to get the 19:26 from Llandudno Junction so will only be a quick stop at the finish so I'd better make up for it at the Eureka Cafè


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jan 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Looking at trains back looks like I've got to get the 19:26 from Llandudno Junction so will only be a quick stop at the finish so I'd better make up for it at the Eureka Cafè



I'd suggest you push on with some of the faster riders from Eureka to Llandudno in that case. There will be another quick cuppa stop at Rhyl which is half way between Eureka and Llandudno but that's entirely optional. Should be easy to get to the Restaurant by 18.00 It's about 15 minutes ride (3.5miles) from the restaurant to Llandudno Junction so you need to be on your way by 19.00. Just about time for Fish & Large Chips and a couple of pints of their draft Peroni 

Edit - I presume your train is the 19.26 to Manchester? Did you see that there is a faster train at 19.51 that gets into Mcr only 3 minutes later?


----------



## Origamist (15 Jan 2015)

Sounds like a great ride. I'm in.

I'm not sure whether to stay over or get a late train back to Crewe on Sat night. Although, if I book a hotel, I'm far more likely to attend as I can drink and eat properly...

I reckon I'd join up with the peleton/breakaway somewhere near Knutsford or Northwich.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> Sounds like a great ride. I'm in.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to stay over or get a late train back to Crewe on Sat night. Although, if I book a hotel, I'm far more likely to attend as I can drink and eat properly...
> 
> I reckon I'd join up with the peleton/breakaway somewhere near Knutsford or Northwich.



You're on the list. There will be an "official" meet up point / cuppa stop at Marbury Country Park which is probably closest to Sandbach. You can wait for us wherever you like but I'll be posting approximate timings for Marbury CP and the Manchester Piccadilly riders will all be stopping off there as its a couple of hours into the ride.


----------



## Origamist (15 Jan 2015)

User3094 said:


> I was thinking very similar, (not far away from you).


 
We could always head over together. Shame we wouldn't have time to divert via The Bhurtpore Inn, Wrenbury as they do hundreds of beers and a mean goat curry!


----------



## Origamist (15 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're on the list. There will be an "official" meet up point / cuppa stop at Marbury Country Park which is probably closest to Sandbach. You can wait for us wherever you like but I'll be posting approximate timings for Marbury CP and the Manchester Piccadilly riders will all be stopping off there as its a couple of hours into the ride.


 
Thank you. Marbury would be perfect.


----------



## Freds Dad (15 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> Sounds like a great ride. I'm in.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to stay over or get a late train back to Crewe on Sat night. Although, if I book a hotel, I'm far more likely to attend as I can drink and eat properly...
> 
> I reckon I'd join up with the peleton/breakaway somewhere near Knutsford or Northwich.





User3094 said:


> I was thinking very similar, (not far away from you).



I was thinking of getting the train back to Crewe and then getting SWMBO to pick me. I did think of staying over but don't really want to carry the clothes, shoes, toiletries etc that will be required.
Will be a Marbury meet for me.


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'd suggest you push on with some of the faster riders from Eureka to Llandudno in that case. There will be another quick cuppa stop at Rhyl which is half way between Eureka and Llandudno but that's entirely optional. Should be easy to get to the Restaurant by 18.00 It's about 15 minutes ride (3.5miles) from the restaurant to Llandudno Junction so you need to be on your way by 19.00. Just about time for Fish & Large Chips and a couple of pints of their draft Peroni
> 
> Edit - I presume your train is the 19.26 to Manchester? Did you see that there is a faster train at 19.51 that gets into Mcr only 3 minutes later?



Cheers sounds like a good plan will look closer into train times once they become available for the Saturday


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jan 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> I was thinking of getting the train back to Crewe and then getting SWMBO to pick me. I did think of staying over but don't really want to carry the clothes, shoes, toiletries etc that will be required.
> Will be a Marbury meet for me.



Here's what you do:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca800tcy-B8


Flipflops in the back pocket, toothbrush and phone charger in the bar bag. Bingo


----------



## pubrunner (15 Jan 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Will be a Marbury meet for me



. . . Me too !


----------



## pubrunner (16 Jan 2015)

I've no idea if this place is any good - anyone stayed there ? 

The Ambassador Hotel, offering B & B for two, for £49.

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/ches...EXACT_s*222&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc#


----------



## pubrunner (16 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> Will they let you take your bike in your room though?




I don't know, I'm going to leave my bike inside my car.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jan 2015)

I was going to say the Travelodge is a similar price and probably a bit nicer. But looking on the website the "non-flexible" £40 per room per night option is gone, only the £61 flexible option (you can cancel and get your money back I think).
At £40, two people could stay there and get a breakfast for same price as the Ambassador. It is also a brand new fit out opening in February so it should be in decent nick. Unfortunately it seems the CCers have caused a spike in demand and it's £61 for now.
Premier Inn is looking expensive now too, no promotion prices.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (16 Jan 2015)

Just looking on Booking.com and there are a few hotels in Llandudno between £40 and £60 quid, with quite a few B&B for between £30 and £40


----------



## rich p (16 Jan 2015)

I've a double room booked at the Premier if any of the ladies get desperate


----------



## robjh (17 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I've a double room booked at the Premier if any of the ladies get desperate



No takers yet then Rich?


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2015)

I have a caravan down in Prestatyn that sleeps about 6 or 8. Shame we couldnt cycle back through beer. Not booked into this weekend yet, not really sure what we are doing.

PS most of the B&B's are great in Llandudno.


----------



## Exile (17 Jan 2015)

Going to have to drop out of this I'm afraid, after speaking to my O/H about this in more detail, apparently it's his birthday weekend and he's already arranged a weekend away. Which he told me about last September. And I forget, swept up in the idea of a nice long ride as I was.

I think I'm in the doghouse a bit now...


----------



## theclaud (17 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I've a double room booked at the Premier if any of the ladies get desperate


That's @wanda2010 'n' me sorted then. Thanks! Where you staying?


----------



## robjh (17 Jan 2015)

I'm still waiting for my sister to postpone her birthday so I can rejoin.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I Unfortunately it seems the CCers have caused a spike in demand and it's £61 for now.
> Premier Inn is looking expensive now too, no promotion prices.



Nick, what have you done?

Unforeseen consequences, like the Swiss dropping out of the Euro cap.

I hope other hotels elsewhere don't go under through lack of demand.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jan 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Nick, what have you done?
> 
> Unforeseen consequences, like the Swiss dropping out of the Euro cap.
> 
> I hope other hotels elsewhere don't go under through lack of demand.


Have the breweries been informed? What about the fish and chip vendors in the area? Do the police have enough cells (it's cheaper than trying to book a hotel ) This could make or break the local economy, whatever happens Llandudno may never be the same again......


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2015)

robjh said:


> No takers yet then Rich?


I can almost feel Lukedad's hot breath....


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Nick, what have you done?
> 
> Unforeseen consequences, like the Swiss dropping out of the Euro cap.
> 
> I hope other hotels elsewhere don't go under through lack of demand.



Wait until those Advance train tickets open up. CC demand should screw up their predictive demand algorithms for years to come


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Have the breweries been informed? What about the fish and chip vendors in the area? Do the police have enough cells (it's cheaper than trying to book a hotel ) This could make or break the local economy, whatever happens Llandudno may never be the same again......



Being the anal chap I am, I've already notified the chippy that we're descending en masse. They're a bit worried as they only seat 32 and hope we can arrive in dribs and drabs. Otherwise we're sitting on each other's knees. Having said that, the drop-outs are starting......


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Being the anal chap I am


 Don't let Rich P hear you saying that!!!!!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Being the anal chap I am, I've already notified the chippy that we're descending en masse. They're a bit worried as they only seat 32 and hope we can arrive in dribs and drabs. Otherwise we're sitting on each other's knees. Having said that, the drop-outs are starting......



I'll pop in and let the owners know you are all loonies.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> Isn't there a wall outside that we can sit on and eat the fish and chips out of a paper?



7pm, April, N Wales. I do admire your optimism though


----------



## Freds Dad (17 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Wait until those Advance train tickets open up. CC demand should screw up their predictive demand algorithms for years to come


 
What date do the advance tickets go on sale?


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> What date do the advance tickets go on sale?



Tickets can be booked 13 weeks in advance (ie next weekend). Advance tickets (I think) go on sale a week later. Advance tickets are the way to go from Llandudno. eg. to Manchester they are £13.00 single whereas the Open single is £31.70

If you're wanting to guarantee a bike space on the train (although Arriva seem reasonably relaxed about taking bikes) I suggest you follow Freddy Pontin's advice..........."Book Early!"


----------



## Freds Dad (17 Jan 2015)

Thanks. I have looked at prices today and a single from Llandudno junction to Crewe is £26.20 and then SWMBO will collect me from Crewe as getting back to Macclesfield is a pain.

The question is will it come down in price when advanced fares are released or do I take Freddie's advice and "Book Early"


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Thanks. I have looked at prices today and a single from Llandudno junction to Crewe is £26.20 and then SWMBO will collect me from Crewe as getting back to Macclesfield is a pain.
> 
> The question is will it come down in price when advanced fares are released or do I take Freddie's advice and "Book Early"



Looking at a booking website it look like they will release Advance tickets for Apri 25/26, they do for all the other earlier weekends (don't know if you're stopping over or not). They seem to be £10.00.

If I were you I'd hold off booking, wait for the Advance tickets to become available (which should be weekend after next I think) and then snaffle one and try to get a bike space booked. Worst comes to the worst, you're relying on Arriva letting you on without a prebooked bike space. As I've previously mentioned, the one time I've done this journey they had no problem with this. You might have to stand with your bike in the space between carriages but it's not too far to Crewe


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> Isn't there a wall outside that we can sit on and eat the fish and chips out of a paper?



Yes and outside chairs and tables. Great to watch the cable trams as well


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2015)

So I decided to ring Arriva to check exactly what their policy was regarding booking bike spaces.

Bike Spaces are bookable 12 weeks before the day of travel. This should tie in with the release of the Advance cheaper tickets


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Jan 2015)

Re Travelodge, my booking is for a double room if any females need somewhere to sleep on the Saturday night.


----------



## Freds Dad (17 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> So I decided to ring Arriva to check exactly what their policy was regarding booking bike spaces.
> 
> Bike Spaces are bookable 12 weeks before the day of travel. This should tie in with the release of the Advance cheaper tickets



Top man. Thank you. Is there a limit on the number of bikes they allow?


----------



## pubrunner (17 Jan 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Re Travelodge, my booking is for a double room if any females need somewhere to sleep on the Saturday night.



Have you met (Ms) Rich P ? Still looking for a room, I believe.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Top man. Thank you. Is there a limit on the number of bikes they allow?



They have two bookable spaces per train. Once they're booked you either have to book another train or turn up and hope the train manager will use his discretion in letting you on with a bike.

Certainly when I rode this train there were at least 8-10 bikes onboard


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

The Tyne ferry at South Shields has a bike number restriction, which is also variably enforced.

The captain told me he doesn't want too much hardware knocking around the passenger deck because it could get in the way should the ruddy thing sink and a swift evacuation is needed.

I can see blocking train corridors with loads of bikes would be equally undesirable in the event of a crash.

So while it's tempting to want to break the rules to a degree, they are there for a reason.


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Re Travelodge, my booking is for a double room if any females need somewhere to sleep on the Saturday night.


I said that and got some right stick, Wanda!


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Have you met (Ms) Rich P ? Still looking for a room, I believe.


Oooh, you are awful, but I like you.


----------



## theclaud (17 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I said that and got some right stick, Wanda!


Life is so unfair.


----------



## Wobblers (17 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Sturmey Archer S3X OK with you?



You'll need to do something about the paint job first.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Sturmey Archer S3X OK with you?



No way, if I allow that then it'll cost me. Anyone who can get up the Orme on something like a 48-18 deserves a saveloy of their choice


----------



## pubrunner (18 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Drop outs? Some of us are not yet signed up.



@nickyboy , ^^^ here's Adrian, acting like a shy bride - get him signed up on the list.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> @nickyboy , ^^^ here's Adrian, acting like a shy bride - get him signed up on the list.



The deal was one more amusing post on this thread and he's on the list. I'm still waiting.....


----------



## pubrunner (18 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Plenty of time yet.



Oi, there's *not* plenty of time - all the accommodation will be taken . . . unless, that is, you intend to share with @rich p

That's hilarious ! 

@nickyboy - get the Southern nobber signed up - asap !


----------



## Wobblers (18 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> They have two bookable spaces per train. Once they're booked you either have to book another train or turn up and hope the train manager will use his discretion in letting you on with a bike.
> 
> Certainly when I rode this train there were at least 8-10 bikes onboard



I'd seriously advise getting that bike reservation rather than throwing yourself on the mercy of the conductor. On my last jaunt to the Wales FNRttC, the conductor was all for throwing me off the train - until I pointed out that I was the only cyclist with the reservation. I have to confess that it took some self control to refrain from a Nelson Muntz "_Ha Ha!_" at his look of disappointment when I then produced said reservation...


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jan 2015)

*Train Ticket info.....but I'm not expert on these so please check yourselves*

Quick heads up that train tickets for April 25/26 go on sale in the next few days (13 weeks maximum booking period is this weekend).

Cheaper Advance tickets should go on sale the following weekend (ie 12 weeks). The savings on these are large Llandudno - Manchester but I don't know for other routes. Bike spaces, according to Arriva Wales will become bookable 12 weeks in advance - not this weekend, next weekend


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jan 2015)

User said:


> National Rail booking horizons is the page to look at.



Thanks. I played around with the booking system for Llandudno - Manchester to see what it was like now.

Today you can book up to April 23 - that is exactly 13 weeks so presumably the April 25 tickets will go on sale on January 25

The cheaper Advance tickets today are only available up to Sunday April 12. They seem to be released in 1 week blocks at the weekend so this weekend they will release up to April 19, next weekend up to April 26


----------



## pubrunner (22 Jan 2015)

I'm finally sorted for this ride - I'll deffo be starting from Marbury Country Park . . . so apart from @User3094 & @User  who else might be starting there ?


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jan 2015)

I'm going to Wilmslow Saturday pm and have a couple of hours to kill so I'm planning to ride out to Marbury CP and recce the tea van. If anyone fancies meeting up there for a cuppa* PM me and we'll try to sort timings

*The suggestion of a cuppa of course presupposes that the tea van is actually there, which is the purpose of the recce


----------



## pubrunner (22 Jan 2015)

User said:


> I can promise, fairly confidently, that I won't be doing that.



Ah! . . . You'll be starting at Piccadilly ?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Jan 2015)

After telling the wife I am going to Llandudno , she has decided she want to visit also, so I am planning to drive there on the Friday and have a day out with the wife and daughter and get the train back in the evening, and so the car will hopefully still be there when we arrive on Sat eve.
The only down side is having to cycle to Manchester in the morning making it a 120mile ride in total.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jan 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> After telling the wife I am going to Llandudno , she has decided she want to visit also, so I am planning to drive there on the Friday and have a day out with the wife and daughter and get the train back in the evening, and so the car will hopefully still be there when we arrive on Sat eve.
> The only down side is having to cycle to Manchester in the morning making it a 120mile ride in total.



I'd train it into Mcr on Saturday morning. That's what I'm doing from Glossop, 97 miles is enough for me and, like for you, the ride into Mcr isn't particularly pleasant. You'd get into Victoria but it's only about a mile ride to Piccadilly from there


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'd train it into Mcr on Saturday morning. That's what I'm doing from Glossop, 97 miles is enough for me and, like for you, the ride into Mcr isn't particularly pleasant. You'd get into Victoria but it's only about a mile ride to Piccadilly from there



Your right about the not to pleasant a ride into Manchester, it is all down hill (Literally).
Will no doubt train it in as its 20mins on the train and 1hr and 15mins to cycle in.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2015)

Marbury Country Park tea van recce completed. Two hours into the ride from Mcr so we'll be ready for a bit of a breather there I think







Edit - they do snacks as well; paninis, muffins and the like if you're an early starter and getting peckish


----------



## mike3121 (26 Jan 2015)

I would be very interested in joining this ride at the Eureka Cyclist Café which I believe would be the half way point? This ride would be very helpful for my training.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2015)

mike3121 said:


> I would be very interested in joining this ride at the Eureka Cyclist Café which I believe would be the half way point? This ride would be very helpful for my training.



You're now on the "Expressions of Interest" list which is on post #1 of this thread.
Eureka is indeed about half way so there's about 50 flat miles to Llandudno from there. We'll be having a stop off at this place in Rhyl to break it up, have a cuppa etc

http://www.bikehubrhyl.uk/

Which is a bike shop with a café attached. It's also staffed by adults with learning disabilities so I would like to give it a bit of support as we cycle past anyway.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2015)

I assume the bike hub has just opened. Wasn't there in October. Oh gonna be too handy when our caravan reopens in march. Family ride to the cafe and bike bits for me.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> I assume the bike hub has just opened. Wasn't there in October. Oh gonna be too handy when our caravan reopens in march. Family ride to the cafe and bike bits for me.


It looks like @400bhp stopped off there when he rode to Llandudno recently
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-llandudno-25-april-2015.168795/page-13


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2015)

Might have to make a weekend of it. Book a family room and send the crew down with the team car on saturday


----------



## I like Skol (26 Jan 2015)

fossyant said:


> Might have to make a weekend of it. Book a family room and send the crew down with the team car on saturday


So is she going to run us home after a few pints or in the morning after breakfast......


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jan 2015)

I like Skol said:


> So is she going to run us home after a few pints or in the morning after breakfast......


Ride back you big girl.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Jan 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Ride back you big girl.


But it will be dark at 1 in the morning.... Hic!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2015)

I like Skol said:


> But it will be dark at 1 in the morning.... Hic!



And to be fair Skol, at least you're actually on the ride


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> It looks like @400bhp stopped off there when he rode to Llandudno recently
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-llandudno-25-april-2015.168795/page-13



You're right, I did!

Friendly place. I had a nice chat with the owners of the bike shop. Apparently, the cafe is affiliated to them and they seemed to be having a bit of difficulty to get the cafe to promote the bike shop and vice versa. I gave a bit of feedback, like get the cafe to stock some water bottles and gels etc, and get a discount off bike shop purchases/coffee if you buy something in either premises.


----------



## tournut (26 Jan 2015)

Lilmo said:


> Hi nickyboy me and hubby would love to join this ride if you'll have us.  Hopefully for the full route, we are also from Glossop so could drive or train to Picadilly. New to cycling this year and no spring chickens but not short of enthusiasm. Have already covered quite a bit of your planned route and would be good to ride it all together. Not sure about a late stay after ride as have critters at home to see to but sure we'd manage a beer or two.


Hi all ill do it if you have me, but going on to betws y coed. How fast you go?. Have front and rear panniers so speed not great. Done last year took 9hour, put tent up and few beers later passed out.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2015)

tournut said:


> Hi all ill do it if you have me, but going on to betws y coed. How fast you go?. Have front and rear panniers so speed not great. Done last year took 9hour, put tent up and few beers later passed out.



You're very welcome and I'll stick you on the "Expressions of Interest" in post#1. Regarding speed if you can do Alty to Betws y Coed in 9 hours then it'll be no problem for you. I'm working on 12mph + stops, Probably get to Llandudno about 1800-1830. There will be an official meet up point at Altrincham that I'll notify everyone of nearer the ride date


----------



## tournut (26 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're very welcome and I'll stick you on the "Expressions of Interest" in post#1. Regarding speed if you can do Alty to Betws y Coed in 9 hours then it'll be no problem for you. I'm working on 12mph + stops, Probably get to Llandudno about 1800-1830. There will be an official meet up point at Altrincham that I'll notify everyone of nearer the ride date


Thanks looking forward to it and meeting new cycling buddys.


----------



## Wobblers (27 Jan 2015)

I like Skol said:


> But it will be dark at 1 in the morning.... Hic!



Surely you've got lights!? (And there's just the possibility that you'll be able to follow me - but perhaps it would be best not when I turn left up the Wirral... )


----------



## pubrunner (27 Jan 2015)

tournut said:


> Thanks looking forward to it and meeting new cycling buddys.



You'll have a great time - I've really enjoyed all the CChat rides that I've done . . . even the ones where they've left me behind . . . I think that it may have been deliberate 

You'll meet some really great folk; crazy as feck of course {apart from me}, but great company.


----------



## tournut (27 Jan 2015)

Tha


pubrunner said:


> You'll have a great time - I've really enjoyed all the CChat rides that I've done . . . even the ones where they've left me behind . . . I think that it may have been deliberate
> 
> You'll meet some really great folk; crazy as feck of course {apart from me}, but great company.


Thanks pubrunner, looking forward to it. Am allways over in wales in march to sept. Mainly betws as use that place as my base to tour around. Next year i do south america. One year on the road.


----------



## pubrunner (27 Jan 2015)

tournut said:


> Tha
> Thanks pubrunner, looking forward to it. Am allways over in wales in march to sept. Mainly betws as use that place as my base to tour around. Next year i do south america. One year on the road.



I see you are from Alty . . . . . Very many years ago, I worked in the Cresta Court.

I know the pubs in Alty very well - the Malt Shovels used to do a great pub lunch and often had live music in the evenings. Good beer too - Sam Smiths. There was a pub in Broadheath - The Railway (IIRC) that was most unusual; whereas virtually all pubs would be licensed to sell Beer, Wines & Spirits, it was licensed to sell only Beer - a traditional ale house.


----------



## tournut (27 Jan 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I see you are from Alty . . . . . Very many years ago, I worked in the Cresta Court.
> 
> I know the pubs in Alty very well - the Malt Shovels used to do a great pub lunch and often had live music in the evenings. Good beer too - Sam Smiths. There was a pub in Broadheath - The Railway (IIRC) that was most unusual; whereas virtually all pubs would be licensed to sell Beer, Wines & Spirits, it was licensed to sell only Beer - a traditional ale house.


No music in the malt anymore. But round the market area loads of good belgium bars, place totaly changed from years ago.


----------



## Haitch (29 Jan 2015)

BUMP

View of the pub from the chippie:






View of the chippie from the pub:





View from the middle of the road:





The Travelodge:


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jan 2015)

Although the hill in photo 3 isn't the one you can ride up (this is one way downhill only, the uphill is nearby) you can see why I am reasonably confident in promoting the Great Orme Fixed-Only Hill Climb for a Sausage Challenge


----------



## mikeee (29 Jan 2015)

Hmmmmmm, I only own one bike, it's a fixed gear, it likes going up hills, hmmmmm


----------



## mikeee (29 Jan 2015)

Just had another look at pic 3 and it does appear to be quite steep and also appears to have a train track???


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jan 2015)

mikeee said:


> Just had another look at pic 3 and it does appear to be quite steep and also appears to have a train track???



That's the Great Orme fernicular railway. The start of this is across the road from the chippy. You can't cycle up that as it's one-way. The Fixed-Wheel Sausage Challenge will be here:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.3...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sJT7iwRBR6s8muk5JGmZhTw!2e0

This is the road to the top of the Orme. It becomes ridiculously steep (at least 20%) so the Challenge will be the Fixie that gets the furthest up the road without stopping gets the Official Hill Climb Sausage from the chippy


----------



## david k (31 Jan 2015)

Hi, sorry do you have the list of start points again please, I'm looking at joining at the second point and riding all the way. Looking to book a hotel for me and my OH if you have any suggestions please
I can get a train from St helens to Manchester in 30mins for £8 but it's a 6 miles ride to the station, then add 97 it would be a good 15 mile further than I've ever done before and I'm fatter than ever!


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2015)

*Quick heads up that the Advance tickets have gone on sale for the April 25/26 weekend, as have the bike spaces.*

I'm booked on the 1730 out of Holyhead on the Sunday. Please note that you may need to play around with tickets to get the best pricing. For example, an Advance Single Holyhead - Glossop is £46 (ie the undiscounted price). However, I can get a Holyhead - Manchester Advance ticket for £16, then buy a separate Manchester - Glossop for £3. I guess that other destinations that require changing at Manchester may be the same

http://www.arrivatrainswales.co.uk/Bicycles/
You ring the number on this website, tell them what train you want to book a space on. Then they go away and email you later to confirm the space (you need to show this email to the Train Manager when you get on to prove you have a reserved space)


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2015)

david k said:


> Hi, sorry do you have the list of start points again please, I'm looking at joining at the second point and riding all the way. Looking to book a hotel for me and my OH if you have any suggestions please
> I can get a train from St helens to Manchester in 30mins for £8 but it's a 6 miles ride to the station, then add 97 it would be a good 15 mile further than I've ever done before and I'm fatter than ever!



Manchester Piccadilly (98 miles) 0900
Altrincham (88 miles) about 0945
Marbury Country Park (73 miles) about 1100
Eureka Café (50 miles) about 1340
Bike Hub Rhyl (18 miles) about 1700

Travelodge and Premier Inn seem popular choices but try to snag the cheaper price if possible. Travelodge is £40 discouonted


----------



## david k (31 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Manchester Piccadilly (98 miles) 0900
> Altrincham (88 miles) about 0945
> Marbury Country Park (73 miles) about 1100
> Eureka Café (50 miles) about 1330
> ...


Travelogue showing £65 when I go on it?


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2015)

david k said:


> Travelogue showing £65 when I go on it?



Travelodge seem to offer a limited number of rooms on an "inflexible" basis; once you've booked it you can't cancel and get a refund. That's the £40 price at Llandudno. The "flexible" price is £65.
Seems all the CCers booking have snapped up the £40 prices.....for now. It may be that they release more later. Then again they may not. I booked the Travelodge so can't suggest any other hotel. Maybe some others can?


----------



## david k (31 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Travelodge seem to offer a limited number of rooms on an "inflexible" basis; once you've booked it you can't cancel and get a refund. That's the £40 price at Llandudno. The "flexible" price is £65.
> Seems all the CCers booking have snapped up the £40 prices.....for now. It may be that they release more later. Then again they may not. I booked the Travelodge so can't suggest any other hotel. Maybe some others can?


That would be great, my plan is to stay over with the wife and make a night of it, may wait and try to book a posh spa hotel on late rooms , mmmmm what to do.
Also been checking out the trains, I can get to ellesmere port for £4 but seems a waste to make the effort and do all that for 50miles, I want a target. Cannot find a station near the country park and altering ham is over an hour on the train and £20 so prob go for the full 97 and limp in behind you lot


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2015)

david k said:


> That would be great, my plan is to stay over with the wife and make a night of it, may wait and try to book a posh spa hotel on late rooms , mmmmm what to do.
> Also been checking out the trains, I can get to ellesmere port for £4 but seems a waste to make the effort and do all that for 50miles, I want a target. Cannot find a station near the country park and altering ham is over an hour on the train and £20 so prob go for the full 97 and limp in behind you lot



To hopefully put your mind at ease somewhat I did a bit more recce today. The first 20 miles or so are either completely flat or very gentle indeed. Then there's 20 miles of "rolling" with a couple of climbs that will probably take about 3-4minutes each. After that it is very flat again. Providing we aren't blessed with a strong Westerly on the day, 12mph is not difficult


----------



## david k (31 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> To hopefully put your mind at ease somewhat I did a bit more recce today. The first 20 miles or so are either completely flat or very gentle indeed. Then there's 20 miles of "rolling" with a couple of climbs that will probably take about 3-4minutes each. After that it is very flat again. Providing we aren't blessed with a strong Westerly on the day, 12mph is not difficult


12 mph for me is doable, I've done 88 miles with lots of climbing as my longest ever ride, so 97 flat at that pace is within my stretch abilities, if I'm doing 97 miles I'll have to do 3 more and get my first ton


----------



## david k (31 Jan 2015)

Think I'll keep an eye on premier in but prob pay a little more and get a spa, will be nice the morning after


----------



## david k (31 Jan 2015)

I think it's hard to cycle at 12mph when in a group, even 14 mph is steady with a group, maybe the first 20 flat miles will be covered at closer 15


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> Just a note about the '12 mph' thing. Maybe I'm wrong, please tell me if I am, but going by my audaxing experience '8 hours cycling at 12 mph' would mean no stops and no mechanicals. So really, in order to achieve an average of 12 mph over the allotted time of 8 hours, we are going to have to be travelling a fair bit faster than that for a fair bit of the time. Just in case anyone is thinking the pace will be a steady 12 mph throughout.



You're quite right about mechanicals, I had a puncture on the recce today that cost me at least 20 minutes. But the 12mph thing is moving speed based on my planned timings. 96 miles @ 12mph gives 8 hours actually cycling. Leaving Manchester at 9am, allowing 1hr 30mins for stops (cuppa at Marbury CP, proper lunch at Eureka, another cuppa at Rhyl Bike Hub) gives us 1830 into Llandudno.

On the subject of mechanicals, there obviously will be some given the number of riders we hopefully will have. What I would like is if a fast rider suffers a puncture then he/she can probably catch back up him/herself. If it's a slower rider I would like a couple of the faster riders to stay with them, help them do a fast repair and then help get them back onto the ride schedule. I'll be publishing a list of local bike shops nearer the date so if someone suffers a more serious mechanical, they can hopefully get there and get a fix. Then they will need to decide if they can continue to Llandudno (perhaps by train) or if they need to sack it all together


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jan 2015)

Sixty odd riders, few of whom know each other, and different start points and times on a route with which most are unfamiliar.

I'm not saying such a group cannot be kept together, but I think a bunch finish at Llandudno is unlikely.

To me, that all adds to the fun, it's certainly not to be seen as a problem.

I wonder if Nick, as ride leader, might be prepared to carry an identifying marker.

At least then someone moving up or down the train would know they had definitely found another member of the ride.


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jan 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I wonder if Nick, as ride leader, might be prepared to carry an identifying marker


Can we designate a costume?


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Sixty odd riders, few of whom know each other, and different start points and times on a route with which most are unfamiliar.
> 
> I'm not saying such a group cannot be kept together, but I think a bunch finish at Llandudno is unlikely.
> 
> ...



I think it would be counterproductive to try to keep everyone together. Some folk have early trains to get, some don't . Some will have mechanicals, some won't , All I would ask is that _some_ of the quicker riders help out the less quick ones instead of disappearing over the horizon. I'll be sitting at the back so I can help out folk with mechanicals (although I'm a useless fettler) and help them get back on schedule. Hopefully some others can help me out with this.

I'm open to suggestions re my marker....maybe a nice hat and shawl like this?


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Can we designate a costume?
> View attachment 78495



You have a hat !


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I think it would be counterproductive to try to keep everyone together.



It would be, although the degree of togetherness is difficult to get right.

I've been on a couple of group rides which have fallen apart to such an extent that I thought afterwards I may as well have done the ride on my own.

On those occasions, it would have been better had a leader cracked the keep together whip.

Equally, there can be too much calling and ordering about.

Thankless task, being a ride leader.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Hell yeah



Actually if you look at the map on post #1 you'll see I've sneakily added the slight detour to Marbury Country Park for the tea van. We're up to 98.9 miles now. Trying to keep it below the psychological 100 mark...or should I find 1.1miles to get us Piccadillyers the guaranteed ton?


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Actually if you look at the map on post #1 you'll see I've sneakily added the slight detour to Marbury Country Park for the tea van. We're up to 98.9 miles now. Trying to keep it below the psychological 100 mark...or should I find 1.1miles to get us Piccadillyers the guaranteed ton?



Just tell those who want to claim a century to swing wide on all the bends.


----------



## Origamist (31 Jan 2015)

Cheers for the heads up on the trains. 

Tried to book a couple of cycle friendly B&Bs but they were already booked! Going to keep looking and can then sort out a train back to Crewe on Sunday.


----------



## david k (1 Feb 2015)

Do we need to notify the chippy that 50+ cyclists will be ordering copious amounts of chips around 6.30pm ?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2015)

david k said:


> Do we need to notify the chippy that 50+ cyclists will be ordering copious amounts of chips around 6.30pm ?



54 Expressions of Interest. Chippy has 32 seats.

Unless there are some serious drop out numbers we're looking at a mahoosive game of musical chairs


----------



## doughnut (1 Feb 2015)

54 knackered cyclists all fighting over one bottle of ketchup! I'll bring my camera.


----------



## david k (1 Feb 2015)

Just realised my lad will be playing rugby early next day so looking to book the - 6.45pm train back.

The ride crossed the river weaver at Acton bridge, I may consider riding straight there to save getting the train to Manchester, it's about the same distance from St helens anyway, should be an easy spot to join the ride

I'm guessing around 11.45??

I have a couple of friends who want to join me


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2015)

david k said:


> Just realised my lad will be playing rugby early next day so looking to book the - 6.45pm train back.
> 
> The ride crossed the river weaver at Acton bridge, I may consider riding straight there to save getting the train to Manchester, it's about the same distance from St helens anyway, should be an easy spot to join the ride
> 
> ...



No problem, I rode through Acton Bridge yesterday doing a bit more recce. I'd guess folk will be getting there from about 1145 like you say (quick cuppa stop at Marbury CP 1100-ish and it's about another 6 miles from there to Acton Bridge). Alternative is to train to Acton Bridge then ride over to Marbury CP for the "official" meet up point. Up to you, the little lanes between Acton Bridge and Marbury are very pleasant.

Given the time of your train home from Llandudno you should probably limit your time at Eureka and then try to push on a bit to Llandudno. Us slower riders are probably not going to get there before 1830 so our schedule leaves you no time for fish and chips


----------



## Twinks (1 Feb 2015)

A family invite means we cannot now make this ride. Can't wriggle out of it sadly. Frees up two seats at the chippy though.


----------



## david k (1 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> No problem, I rode through Acton Bridge yesterday doing a bit more recce. I'd guess folk will be getting there from about 1145 like you say (quick cuppa stop at Marbury CP 1100-ish and it's about another 6 miles from there to Acton Bridge). Alternative is to train to Acton Bridge then ride over to Marbury CP for the "official" meet up point. Up to you, the little lanes between Acton Bridge and Marbury are very pleasant.
> 
> Given the time of your train home from Llandudno you should probably limit your time at Eureka and then try to push on a bit to Llandudno. Us slower riders are probably not going to get there before 1830 so our schedule leaves you no time for fish and chips



Yeh if we get to Acton bridge early, we may ride onto eureka and meet there

The trains are every hour so not the end of the world if we miss that one, but would prefer if possible as I dont want to get home too late


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Feb 2015)

On the topic of speed, my group do a ride from Wearside to York which is similar to this one.

Our ride clocks about 86 miles and is also relatively easy in terms of gradients, it really is just time in the saddle.

Last year the elapsed time was about 11 hours, with possibly nine hours or just under riding.

We had elevenses which went on for ages at Thorpe Thewles, and a more disciplined lunch/early tea at Northallerton, plus a lot of shorter stops for sweeties, mechanicals, etc.

Moving average speed was about 10mph.

The group ride hybrids and mountain bikes, the only drop bar bike was ridden by an experienced audaxer who only comes along to make sure we don't make a total balls of it.

We did get a bit behind schedule, so those who needed to be in York for a certain time cracked on for the last 20 or so miles.

Not quite every man for himself, but I expect something similar will happen on Nick's ride.


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

Ok, now starting to get excited about this ride and it's still nearly 3 months away!!!
1) quite an impressive turnout, so far!, 54, even more nearer the time?
2) a chippy at the end of a big ride, what more can you say?
3) a big hill to ride up on a fixed gear bike at the end of a big ride!
4) just booked my train ticket back to Manchester but nowhere on the online booking did it ask about cycle reservations? Booked with Arriva Wales. Any ideas, turn up and wing it?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2015)

mikeee said:


> Ok, now starting to get excited about this ride and it's still nearly 3 months away!!!
> 1) quite an impressive turnout, so far!, 54, even more nearer the time?
> 2) a chippy at the end of a big ride, what more can you say?
> 3) a big hill to ride up on a fixed gear bike at the end of a big ride!
> 4) just booked my train ticket back to Manchester but nowhere on the online booking did it ask about cycle reservations? Booked with Arriva Wales. Any ideas, turn up and wing it?



Phone the number on this webiste
http://www.arrivatrainswales.co.uk/Bicycles/


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

Thanks, just rang and got my bike booked on the train so all is good. Booked on the 19:42 from Llandudno back to Manchester so depending on the ride arrival time and the sausage hill challenge the chippy might not feature!!!


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

I second that.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2015)

mikeee said:


> Thanks, just rang and got my bike booked on the train so all is good. Booked on the 19:42 from Llandudno back to Manchester so depending on the ride arrival time and the sausage hill challenge the chippy might not feature!!!



Those on early trains back get a dispensation from me to be part of the "Push on from Eureka, maybe don't stop at Bike Hub Rhyl for a cuppa" group. 1942 train means you need to leave the Chippy/Hill Climb area about 1915 (3.5 miles to the station) so I reckon if you can get to Llandudno about1815 that'll give plenty of time for fish and chips

BTW, who is Des?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Des is an international man of mystery, who is a member of The Fridays.



Is that like a male version of The Saturdays?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2015)

User said:


> It is only the best cycling club. Des is bottom left photo on that page



He looks more than handy. If he's on the Hill Climb Sausage challenge I may have to handicap him, like making him give me a backy or summat


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

Manchester - Llandudno 25 April 2015 featuring the inaugural Hill Climb Sausage Challenge.


----------



## theclaud (1 Feb 2015)

Des is the epitome of cool. This is how he looks having climbed Ditchling beacon on fixed. Pic by @Tim Hall.


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

Condor cap
Campy shirt
Nice use of eyewear
Great facial hair
Not even out of breath
After climbing Ditchling
Fixed!!!!


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

Des, there's a ride in North Wales in April with your name all over it!


----------



## david k (1 Feb 2015)

mikeee said:


> Thanks, just rang and got my bike booked on the train so all is good. Booked on the 19:42 from Llandudno back to Manchester so depending on the ride arrival time and the sausage hill challenge the chippy might not feature!!!


I need to book the same train but get off at newton

Edit, I was hoping to get the one earlier


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

I'm hoping the train has a table.
I'm having sausages for tea!!!


----------



## david k (1 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Manchester Piccadilly (98 miles) 0900
> Altrincham (88 miles) about 0945
> Marbury Country Park (73 miles) about 1100
> Eureka Café (50 miles) about 1330
> ...


Just thinking, are these the times we meet or leave ? If we leave eureka at 2pm that gives me 4 hours and a bit to do the last 50 miles, may be a stretch for me. I could get the later train or push on, if I'm only, meeting at eureka seems pointless to push on, I want to ride with others hence joining you all


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2015)

I'm hoping about 30 people will dropout!


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2015)

User said:


> In the unlikely event of an adverse wind, that could be tough. There is a need to ensure that, if it has to split, there are people who have the route in each bit of the ride. That and getting people with trains to catch at the front of the queue for food.



Wot he said. Bit of common sense on all parts should see us deal with these issues. If you're keen on a tight train time then you need to leave Acton Bridge with the first riders you see (not wait for me at the back), get your food at Eureka and then try to ride to Llandudno with some quicker riders that will help you.

The only thing that can stress the timings is a strong headwind. In the event of that we need to get our heads together on the day to make sure that those tight on time get helped along sufficiently. There are plenty of strong, fast cyclists on this ride who could easily do 16mph average on a still day. If conditions are difficult I'll be looking for these guys to help out folk like you


----------



## david k (1 Feb 2015)

I think the train tickets are open so will mean we can get the later one, not sure how booking the bike on would work? It's a case of seeing how it goes on the day, we can make many plans and assumptions and we could end up in front of behind, I'll be taking enough money for a taxi to the station 
It takes me around three weeksn normally to fix a puncture, is that normal?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2015)

david k said:


> I think the train tickets are open so will mean we can get the later one, not sure how booking the bike on would work? It's a case of seeing how it goes on the day, we can make many plans and assumptions and we could end up in front of behind, I'll be taking enough money for a taxi to the station
> It takes me around three weeksn normally to fix a puncture, is that normal?



Re the bike booking, it is specific to a specific train. So if you book a space on train A, but get train B, you will have no reserved space. It'll be up to the Train Manager to allow you on train B. Having said that, experience suggests that Arriva Wales are pretty relaxed about this; it is a popular tourist route so they know that there are plenty of cyclists using the trains.

Suggest you practice fixing punctures. I had one on the route yesterday


----------



## david k (1 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Re the bike booking, it is specific to a specific train. So if you book a space on train A, but get train B, you will have no reserved space. It'll be up to the Train Manager to allow you on train B. Having said that, experience suggests that Arriva Wales are pretty relaxed about this; it is a popular tourist route so they know that there are plenty of cyclists using the trains.
> 
> Suggest you practice fixing punctures. I had one on the route yesterday



I'll get it down to a fortnight


----------



## mike3121 (2 Feb 2015)

My solution to the train problem - I have suggested to a couple of members of my family that they have a day trip to Llandudno. Lift home sorted


----------



## Ootini (3 Feb 2015)

gavroche said:


> It it goes ahead, living in Colwyn bay, I would be happy to join you from Prestatyn.



I'm in the same boat, I'll join up at Prestatyn.

And if you need a hand picking pubs let me know, Llandudno is my home town.
So I'm barred from most but y'know....

FYI, Fish Tram Chips is opposite the finest pub in Llandudno, The Kings Head. If there's enough people let me know and I'll have a word in the Landlords ear about sticking a big BBQ on. He does it a couple of times a year for music festivals and I'm sure he won't be offended at taking some hard earned for a burger / hot dog n chips.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> I'm in the same boat, I'll join up at Prestatyn.
> 
> And if you need a hand picking pubs let me know, Llandudno is my home town.
> So I'm barred from most but y'know....



You're now on the list. Welcome to join the ride wherever suits you best. There is no official "stop" at Prestatyn so I would expect we'll be quite strung out by then (some riders will be pushing on a bit to make sure they catch trains) so ride along with whomever takes your fancy. There will be an official stop at this place: http://www.bikehubrhyl.uk/ for a rejuvenating cuppa (it is about 30 miles from Eureka café, our lunch stop, so us social riders will be ready for another brew)

I'd welcome your feedback on Llandudno pubs. We are eating at this place http://www.fish-tram-chips.co.uk/ and this pub is across the road http://www.kingsheadllandudno.co.uk/ so we'll decamp to there initially I think. After that, I'm open to suggestions


----------



## Ootini (3 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're now on the list. Welcome to join the ride wherever suits you best. There is no official "stop" at Prestatyn so I would expect we'll be quite strung out by then (some riders will be pushing on a bit to make sure they catch trains) so ride along with whomever takes your fancy. There will be an official stop at this place: http://www.bikehubrhyl.uk/ for a rejuvenating cuppa (it is about 30 miles from Eureka café, our lunch stop, so us social riders will be ready for another brew)
> 
> I'd welcome your feedback on Llandudno pubs. We are eating at this place http://www.fish-tram-chips.co.uk/ and this pub is across the road http://www.kingsheadllandudno.co.uk/ so we'll decamp to there initially I think. After that, I'm open to suggestions


Fish Tram Chips is very, very small. Nice but small.

Do you know roughly what time you'll be aiming to stop at Bike Hub in Rhyl? I reckon from my house to the Bike Hub would take 20-30 minutes so I'll time it to meet you guys there. A few of my mates will be coming along too, but they're not on here.


----------



## Ootini (3 Feb 2015)

Also, one more thing to consider for those using the train. Llandudno is a terminal station, so trains aren't that frequent. Llandudno junction on the other hand feeds Holyhead, so you'll find there's a lot more trains headining in and out of Junction.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> Fish Tram Chips is very, very small. Nice but small.
> 
> Do you know roughly what time you'll be aiming to stop at Bike Hub in Rhyl? I reckon from my house to the Bike Hub would take 20-30 minutes so I'll time it to meet you guys there. A few of my mates will be coming along too, but they're not on here.



It's only about 16 miles from Bike Hub to Llandudno so I'd guess at arrival time minus 1.20

So probably around 5 ish, although faster riders pushing on to get prebooked trains may be a bit earlier.

I think hope that everyone knows by now about Llandudno/Llandudno Junction stations but it's worth reiterating. There's no point getting on a Llandudno, you should get on at Llandudno Junction. It's a gentle 4 mile ride from the chippy to Llandudno Junction station


----------



## Ootini (3 Feb 2015)

For those people staying in hotels that won't accommodate bikes inside, my parents live in Llandudno and have a reasonable sized garage that I could squeeze 5 or 6 bikes in to over night. If that's of interest to anyone?


----------



## Ootini (3 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> It's only about 16 miles from Bike Hub to Llandudno so I'd guess at arrival time minus 1.20


Yeah, doesn't seem like much of a ride. I think we might plan to meet up with the group somewhere closer to Flint maybe.


----------



## Ootini (3 Feb 2015)

Sorry to keep banging on at this thread but I thought I'd offer some services / favours:

If anyone needs to post anything to Llandudno for the evening. Clothes, toiletries etc Send me a pm and I'll send you an address in Llandudno to send stuff to. I can make sure it's waiting at the end point.

A list of pubs you may (or may not) wish to visit: *

The Kings Head - Decent pint, do food too, and it's opposite the chippy.
Club 147 - Llandudno's only night club. Full of chavvy kids.
The Lilly - Formerly Fat Cat's. Typical Fat Cat's type bar.
Fountains - Dump.
The Parade - Locals pub but still not bad.
The Queen Vic - Nice enough place.
The Gresham - Small but a nice little place.
The Carlton - Dump.
The London - Not a bad pub, quite big, usually got entertainment on.
The Cottage Loaf - Nice little place, bit of a gastro pub these days.
The Town House - Small, bit rough around the edges but not a bad pint.
The Alex - Dump
The Cross Keys - Small locals type pub.
The Kings Arms - Dump
Weatherspoons - Cheap booze, no atmosphere.
The Albert - Not bad but more of a restaurant than a pub really.
The Queen's Head, Glanwydden - Outside Llandudno, but very nice.
Rhos Fynach, Rhos -On-Sea - Again outside Llandudno, but very nice.

Places to get breakfast:

Weatherspoons - obviously.
The British Legion - this brekkie could kill a donkey! Highly recommended.
Kava: near by the end point, very nice but small.

Anything else anyone needs to know about Llandudno in the mean time, let me know.


----------



## Ootini (3 Feb 2015)

User said:


> ?


Full of 20 something's drinking Kopperberg fruity cider saying "yah, yah" a lot. Used to be a busy little place, but seems to have died off recently.

My personal choice would be:
The Kings Head.
Cottage Loaf.
Weatherspoons, to get tanked on the cheap. They sell Westons Cyder (8%) 
Cross Keys (if you wanna rough it a little) but they usually have bands / entertainment on.

Seeing as some people have done trial runs of the proposed route, maybe I should jump on the collective grenade and do a quick tour of all the potential watering holes? Hmmmm.....


----------



## mikeee (3 Feb 2015)

Is there anything this guy does not know about Llandudno?
What a genuinely nice person with all the kind offers of help and assistance.
I have a question???
Just how steep is the Sausage Hill climb?


----------



## mikeee (3 Feb 2015)

Pity I'm on a train home the same night! I really like the sound of the donkey killing breakfast!!!


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2015)

mikeee said:


> Is there anything this guy does not know about Llandudno?
> What a genuinely nice person with all the kind offers of help and assistance.
> I have a question???
> Just how steep is the Sausage Hill climb?



This is the steepest bit


----------



## mikeee (3 Feb 2015)

Hmmmmm
Well worthy of a sausage!


----------



## Ootini (3 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> This is the steepest bit
> 
> View attachment 78801


Known locally as killings hill


----------



## toeknee (3 Feb 2015)

You can keep your sausage........


----------



## toeknee (3 Feb 2015)

While I'm here can I just ask if other riders think I am capable of this or am I biting off more than I can chew, 
Longest ride........25 miles
Speed............12mph
Age ...............nearly 50
Weight ...........15 stone.

Will be starting at the eureka cafe. 

And what I should be doing to train for this / any locals fancy training rides...?

Tony.


----------



## mikeee (3 Feb 2015)

toeknee said:


> While I'm here can I just ask if other riders think I am capable of this or am I biting off more than I can chew,
> Longest ride........25 miles
> Speed............12mph
> Age ...............nearly 50
> ...



How about........

Ride up killings hill
And repeat x12 every day for a week!!

Come April you'll be uber fit.....


----------



## mikeee (3 Feb 2015)

In all seriousness you'll be absolutely fine, the only way to find out if you can ride the distance is to ride the distance, I'm sure there'll be plenty of support on the day to ensure no one is left.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2015)

mikeee said:


> In all seriousness you'll be absolutely fine, the only way to find out if you can ride the distance is to ride the distance, I'm sure there'll be plenty of support on the day to ensure no one is left.



^^^This^^^

You'll be fine. Plenty of other folk to ride with and the miles will tick by surprisingly easily. If you want to feel confident in your abilities before the ride, perhaps gently up your miles over the next couple of months. Not to particularly increase fitness, just to show yourself you can do the distance.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Feb 2015)

mikeee said:


> Just how steep is the Sausage Hill climb?


Well........


nickyboy said:


> View attachment 61781



Although Nicky and me are used to something a bit more hardcore....


I like Skol said:


> Just a normal hill for us Pennine dwellers then
> 
> View attachment 61785
> 
> ...


----------



## toeknee (3 Feb 2015)




----------



## Ootini (3 Feb 2015)

Oh and if you do try the hill, watch out for the b@st4rd goats!


----------



## Ootini (3 Feb 2015)

mikeee said:


> Is there anything this guy does not know about Llandudno?
> What a genuinely nice person with all the kind offers of help and assistance.
> I have a question???
> Just how steep is the Sausage Hill climb?


I lived in Llandudno for 30 years. 

The hill is a bitch, I sweat just driving up it.


----------



## Twinks (4 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> Oh and if you do try the hill, watch out for the b@st4rd goats!








They'll be watching for you


----------



## Ootini (4 Feb 2015)

Lilmo said:


> View attachment 78849
> 
> 
> They'll be watching for you


Fortunately you can smell them long before they spot you.


----------



## Ootini (4 Feb 2015)

Here's the full ascent segment from Strava: http://www.strava.com/segments/the-great-orme-complete-ascent-2147570?hl=en-GB


----------



## nickyboy (4 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> Here's the full ascent segment from Strava: http://www.strava.com/segments/the-great-orme-complete-ascent-2147570?hl=en-GB



Although I don't ride fixed I suspect those gradients are too much for something like a 48-18. The idea of the Inaugural Hill Climb Sausage Challenge will be something like this:

1) Single speed/fixed. You can ride a geared bike but you must select a gearing as close to 48-18 as possible and not change gear
2) I will set the start point and the route
3) You can attempt it whenever you like upon reaching Llandudno and as many times as you like
4) Assuming nobody makes it to the top without stopping, the winner will be the rider who gets furthest up the hill without putting a foot down.
5) Photographic evidence required to show the point on the hill you got to
6) Winner gets a prize of my choosing. Probably some sort of gift certificate redeemable at Fish Tram Chips

Looks like the first km averages 13%. I'd struggle on a geared bike


----------



## Ootini (4 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Although I don't ride fixed I suspect those gradients are too much for something like a 48-18. The idea of the Inaugural Hill Climb Sausage Challenge will be something like this:
> 
> 1) Only open to single speed/fixed
> 2) I will set the start point and the route
> ...


I think the max is 27%


----------



## KneesUp (4 Feb 2015)

<wonders is a sausage is reason enough to adapt an old bike to a fixed 22-32 and leave it locked up at the bottom of the Orme...>

or is the unwritten rule 7 - it has to be the same bike you rode all day?


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2015)

What about using a geared bike but choosing, and keeping, to the same gear, at the bottom?


----------



## nickyboy (4 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> What about using a geared bike but choosing, and keeping, to the same gear, at the bottom?



Sure, it's only a bit of fun. You'll have to use a gearing as close to a fixed gearing as poss to make it fair


...........and I'll be watching you for when you try to sneak it into the 34-28 when nobody's looking


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Sure, it's only a bit of fun. You'll have to use a gearing as close to a fixed gearing as poss to make it fair
> 
> 
> ...........and I'll be watching you for when you try to sneak it into the 34-28 when nobody's looking


34-28 my arse. Rich will be bringing a triple especially for the sausage comp.


----------



## KneesUp (4 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Sure, it's only a bit of fun.



Now that's going to save me some fettling and get me a sausage.




nickyboy said:


> You'll have to use a gearing as close to a fixed gearing as poss to make it fair



Oh.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Feb 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Now that's going to save me some fettling and get me a sausage.
> .



Sausages....plural. The prize will be a £5 voucher redeemable at Fish Tram Chips. For that you can get 4 jumbo sausages from the takeaway menu. Celebrate your hill climb win by sharing sausages with your riding buddies


I hope that "sharing sausages with your riding buddies" will not be misconstrued


----------



## I like Skol (4 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I hope that "sharing sausages with your riding buddies" will not be misconstrued


What goes on [cyclechat] tour stays on [cyclechat] tour


----------



## doughnut (4 Feb 2015)

toeknee said:


> While I'm here can I just ask if other riders think I am capable of this or am I biting off more than I can chew,
> Longest ride........25 miles
> Speed............12mph
> Age ...............nearly 50
> ...


Go for it Tony. Couple of months ago I was in the same boat as you (one 30 mile ride, 12-13mph, age 51, 13.5 stone). As others have said, its just about going out and riding some miles. I've done a few 50 mile routes since then and I'm planning on getting a few 70 mile trips in soon. After finishing a 50 mile ride in very windy and sleeting conditions, I'm now pretty confident that 100 miles in balmy April will be a doddle. I've never ridden with anyone else (except my wife and I've learnt to stay well back from her when she's making any sort of manoeuvre), so I was planning on joining the local club and going on some of their social club rides to find out what that's like. I'm starting from Piccadilly, so planning to do the full 97 miles.

Not going for the sausage though.


----------



## mikeee (4 Feb 2015)

Not as keen now to win the hill climb sausage challenge!


----------



## mikeee (4 Feb 2015)

Based on what happens afterwards!


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> 34-28 my arse. Rich will be bringing a triple especially for the sausage comp.


It's a reasonable bet that I'll be on the tourer, given that I may be heading south afterwards. I was merely asking on behalf other, more competitive young 'uns


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Feb 2015)

As I don't want to show up any of those middle-aged men, I'll use my tourer and give the competition a miss also. Another time


----------



## nickyboy (4 Feb 2015)

And I'd normally be up a steep hill like a dog at a fair but it would look wrong for me to present the prize to myself. So on that basis, I'm out


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2015)

User13710 said:


> the young 'uns could be women as well



Fine by me


----------



## pubrunner (4 Feb 2015)

User said:


> The sausage achieves a good angle above the horizontal.



So are you in or are you out ? Is your name on the list yet ?


----------



## mikeee (5 Feb 2015)

Any thoughts on the best type of bicycle for the hill climb sausage challenge?
I was thinking of using my tourer?


----------



## Nigel182 (5 Feb 2015)

Got a train to catch so on that note
I'm out of the Challenge......


But in for the Ride.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Got a train to catch so on that note
> I'm out of the Challenge......
> 
> 
> But in for the Ride.



If it's a nice evening we can have our fish and chips "takeaway" and go watch the combatants


----------



## Ootini (5 Feb 2015)

As much as I love hills and relish the thought of caning it up to the summit on 52-12 I know what will happen. I'll storm it and then there'll be murmurs of "...gumble...grumble...local boy...grumble...home side advantage...grumble...grumble" So with that in mind and to act like a true ambassador for the town, I'll step aside and declare myself out of the hill climb.


----------



## Ootini (5 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> If it's a nice evening we can have our fish and chips "takeaway" and go watch the combatants


You can always scoff your chips on the back of the tram as the riders try and keep up.


----------



## subaqua (5 Feb 2015)

Sadly I am out now. Wifey has been offered work all weekend so I am looking after the kids instead. I did contemplate bringing them but I think it might be a tad too far for the 7 yr old.


----------



## Ootini (5 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Dangle the sausage out of the back, like a hare at the dog track.



I think that's illegal, even in Wales. 

Oh... hang on...


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Feb 2015)

@nickyboy please add me and my 2 sons to the list. We will join at Altrincham. We will be travelling back by car.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2015)

subaqua said:


> Sadly I am out now. Wifey has been offered work all weekend so I am looking after the kids instead. I did contemplate bringing them but I think it might be a tad too far for the 7 yr old.



*unlike*


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> @nickyboy please add me and my 2 sons to the list. We will join at Altrincham. We will be travelling back by car.



You're now on the "expressions of interest" list on post#1

We will have an official meet up point in Alty, probably the Dulux building on Stamford Brook Road opposite Trafford College. I'll confirm location and time nearer the date


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're now on the "expressions of interest" list on post#1
> 
> We will have an official meet up point in Alty, probably the Dulux building on Stamford Brook Road opposite Trafford College. I'll confirm location and time nearer the date


OK. I know where that is.


----------



## pubrunner (5 Feb 2015)

subaqua said:


> Sadly I am out now. Wifey has been offered work all weekend so I am looking after the kids instead. I did contemplate bringing them but I think it might be a tad too far for the 7 yr old.



I've a tandem that you can borrow . . .


----------



## pubrunner (5 Feb 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> OK. I know where that is.



So do I, I went to college there, eons ago.

Have you lived long in Sale ? I lived in Brooklands, near the Tennis Club (& Sale Rugby Club) and went to the Boy's Grammar on Moss Lane. At the time, the 'in' pub was The Little 'B' - I spent many a happy hour in there.  I never got to drink in The Big 'B', as it was demolished before I was old enough to drink, I remember the building though.


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> So do I, I went to college there, eons ago.
> 
> Have you lived long in Sale ? I lived in Brooklands, near the Tennis Club (& Sale Rugby Club) and went to the Boy's Grammar on Moss Lane. At the time, the 'in' pub was The Little 'B' - I spent many a happy hour in there.  I never got to drink in The Big 'B', as it was demolished before I was old enough to drink, I remember the building though.


I moved to Sale Moor about 18 years ago, then to Broadheath (after 2 year break in Wythenshawe). I live on what is known a the "Wimpey estate" behind(ish) the college


----------



## pubrunner (5 Feb 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> I moved to Sale Moor about 18 years ago, then to Broadheath (after 2 year break in Wythenshawe). I live on what is known a the "Wimpey estate" behind(ish) the college



I don't know the estate behind the college, but I know Sale Moor; there used to be a good 'old-fashioned' pub called the Legh Arms - probably gentrified or demolished. It was a bit of an 'old man's pub' - full of people like @rich p & @User 

I sometimes went in the Sale Hotel, up Marsland Road on the left. 

I certainly know plenty of pubs in Timperley - my first legal drink was in The Pelican, if it's still there ?


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the deal
> 
> When we get to Llandudno, anyone who can ride their fixed up to the top of the Great Orme I will pay for their fish and chips
> 
> (having seen the profile I think I'm on safe ground)


A bit late to the party, but I know someone who likes a challenge .


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> A bit late to the party, but I know someone who likes a challenge .



Shall I put you and Dr Pink on the "expressions of interest" list?

I may have to handicap you two for the Hill Climb Sausage Challenge. Let your tyres down and make you eat fish and chips first, that sort of thing


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Shall I put you and Dr Pink on the "expressions of interest" list?
> 
> I may have to handicap you two for the Hill Climb Sausage Challenge. Let your tyres down and make you eat fish and chips first, that sort of thing


Just a slight possibility at the moment. What is the steepest % on Gt Orme?


----------



## mikeee (5 Feb 2015)

TF, there's a couple of lovely pics if you scroll up.
Points to note:-
Steep
Train tracks
Goats


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Feb 2015)

User said:


> For the fixed gear hill climb, I would nominate @des.o


Whilst I respect your choice, I will nominate @dr_pink, completely unrealistic I know, a mere slip of a woman riding an old battered heavy pink bike against a fit looking chap [and he's wearing a cap so extra kudos there], not a hope for her. I don't suppose anyone is running a book on this by any chance .


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2015)

mikeee said:


> TF, there's a couple of lovely pics if you scroll up.
> Points to note:-
> Steep
> Train tracks
> Goats



For a normal person I think it's just too steep for fixed. It's 1km average 13% (flattens out a lot after that) but according to local expert @Ootini it maxes at 27% on one bend. Hence the comp is furthest up the hill without stopping. Redeemable gift certificate at the Chippy is the prize


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Just a slight possibility at the moment. What is the steepest % on Gt Orme?



I'll stick you on the "expressions of interest" list on post#1. I'll use that list nearer the date to PM information to participants to make sure everyone gets everything re start times, meet up point, contact info on the day etc etc. It's not a commitment so you can always drop out for whatever reason


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Feb 2015)

Thanks for that. Not a chance of either of us getting up 27%, can't make it anyway, we have a race on the 26th. Good luck to all riding.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Thanks for that. Not a chance of either of us getting up 27%, can't make it anyway, we have a race on the 26th. Good luck to all riding.



If there was a prize for the shortest time on the Expression of Interest list then you'd win that hands down. I think you lasted about 3 hours


----------



## subaqua (6 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I've a tandem that you can borrow . . .



I have gone through all possibilities, including a trailer . still more money for me to spend on cycling or diving stuff .


well its only fair as I work in the week and most of my money goes on mortgage food heating etc


----------



## pubrunner (6 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> *. . . So with 4-5 expressions of interest it is debatable whether there would be enough to make it worthwhile to organise . . .*



Look at what Nicky said back in November ^^^.  . . . how wrong he was !

And the current total on the list is ?


----------



## Ootini (6 Feb 2015)

63 at the mo.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> 63 at the mo.


58....you have to deduct those I've scored through as drop-outs

More will drop out, that always happens. And when we get close if the weather forecast looks a bit rubbish all sorts of excuses will come out of the woodwork. Having said that, looks like we'll have a good number. Should be good to meet a lot of new people that I only know from their online personas.


----------



## pubrunner (6 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> 63 at the mo.



That'll be a very impressive turnout !

I suspect, that in the final sprint  along the promenade, I'll get dropped by the faster {& greedier  } feckers such as @rich p, @theclaud  . . . . . . . as has happened on all the previous CC rides that I've done. Usually, I get 'dropped' somewhere around the half way mark. 

. . . . . . . in which case, I'll head for the nearest pub; if there's no food available, it'll be half a dozen packs of dry roasted peanuts or an oggie from the local Spa.


----------



## pubrunner (6 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Should be good to meet a lot of new people that I only know from their online personas.



Most of us are nobbers, berks or bastards . . . I've been called all of these , but we'll seem okay, after you've had 6 or 7 pints.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Most of us are nobbers, berks or bastards . . . I've been called all of these , but we'll seem okay, after you've had 6 or 7 pints.


That's Mr Burk to you! Don't you know your place?


----------



## pubrunner (6 Feb 2015)

I like Skol said:


> That's Mr Burk to you! Don't you know your place?



I know my place alright . . . . . . . at the very back of the field


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2015)

Pubby is the only cyclist I've ridden with who fills his bidon with Guinness. Quality!


----------



## pubrunner (6 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Pubby is the only cyclist I've ridden with who fills his bidon with Guinness. Quality!



On that ^^^ ride, after about 50 miles, I got fed-up with overly-sweet energy drinks and I genuinely found that the Guinness made a refreshing change. Plus there was the fact, that as I was the last to arrive at the pub, I had much less drinking time. I only managed half a pint, before you lot wanted to leave - I had to put the remaining pint & a half, into my drinks bottles, and very effective it was, too !

I didn't cycle any faster, but it didn't hurt as much. 

I'll probably bring some cans on this next trip, If you like, when you get to Marbury Country Park, I'll share them with you and LD ?


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> On that ^^^ ride, after about 50 miles, I got fed-up with overly-sweet energy drinks and I genuinely found that the Guinness made a refreshing change. Plus there was the fact, that as I was the last to arrive at the pub, I had much less drinking time. I only managed half a pint, before you lot wanted to leave - I had to put the remaining pint & a half, into my drinks bottles, and very effective it was, too !
> 
> I didn't cycle any faster, but it didn't hurt as much.
> 
> I'll probably bring some cans on this next trip, If you like, when you get to Marbury Country Park, I'll share them with you and LD ?



If you don't mind getting left behind a bit there are plenty of very convivial pubs en route. Perhaps with the exception of Flint; when I cycled through there at about midday there was some chap collapsed on the pavement clutching a vodka bottle. Yes, perhaps steer clear of pubs in Flint


----------



## pubrunner (6 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> If you don't mind getting left behind a bit . . . . . . .



I have a choice ? 




nickyboy said:


> Yes, perhaps steer clear of pubs in Flint



I certainly know Flint, I did a 10 mile race there, about 15 years ago; it was a very hilly course - we ran from the Leisure Centre, virtually all the way up to the A55 - unusually, I actually won something as a member of the winning team. I'm sure Flint has many commendable features, but I'm not aware of any that I can share.


----------



## pubrunner (6 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Did you manage to get it off him?



Why do you think he was collapsed on the floor ? Nicky's known for his mean right jab.


----------



## subaqua (6 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> If you don't mind getting left behind a bit there are plenty of very convivial pubs en route. Perhaps with the exception of Flint; when I cycled through there at about midday there was some chap collapsed on the pavement clutching a vodka bottle. Yes, perhaps steer clear of pubs in Flint


flint is known known as " little Russia" by the locals so my Brotehr who lives up the hill a bit told me. he is married to a Russian woman who was rather dismayed to see Russians doing what they do best ( her words not mine)

TBF Flint always was a scary place to go drinking and dancing.


----------



## Slartibartfast (8 Feb 2015)

I'm in if you'll have me.

I'll be riding from Wrenbury, near Nantwich if anybody is going from South Cheshire area and wants to ride to Marbury or the Eureka Cafe.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Feb 2015)

Slartibartfast said:


> I'm in if you'll have me.
> 
> I'll be riding from Wrenbury, near Nantwich if anybody is going from South Cheshire area and wants to ride to Marbury or the Eureka Cafe.



You're now on the list on post#1. I'll be sending out ride details including approximate meet up times at Marbury CP and Eureka Café nearer the ride date. I reckon if you make it Marbury it should be just about a Century ride, like those departing from Manchester


----------



## Slartibartfast (8 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're now on the list on post#1. I'll be sending out ride details including approximate meet up times at Marbury CP and Eureka Café nearer the ride date. I reckon if you make it Marbury it should be just about a Century ride, like those departing from Manchester



Ta very much.


----------



## Andrew Br (8 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Yes, perhaps steer clear of pubs in Flint



it might be better to steer clear of Flint entirely.
Last time I was there I got knocked off and it ended my RRTY to say nothing of the cuts and bruises and damage to the bike.

Can you post up another link to the route please nickyboy ?
The one I found be reading part of the thread didn't work.

.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Feb 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> it might be better to steer clear of Flint entirely.
> Last time I was there I got knocked off and it ended my RRTY to say nothing of the cuts and bruises and damage to the bike.
> 
> Can you post up another link to the route please nickyboy ?
> ...



Here's the link

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6878088

Closer to the ride date I'll issue the final final route file along with all the notes. This will do for now. You can see I've started to put Points of Interest on the ride. These cover meet ups, cafes, cautions etc etc

No way to avoid Flint really, sea on one side, mountains on the other.


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the full itinerary so I know what time to meet you in Prestatyn and where.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Feb 2015)

gavroche said:


> Looking forward to seeing the full itinerary so I know what time to meet you in Prestatyn and where.



There won't be an "official" meet up at Prestatyn as we'll have had one at Eureka Café and then there's another at Bike Hub Rhyl. No problem though, we can separately work out an approximate time for somewhere convenient for you in Prestatyn. You'll then just have to decide which little group to tag a long with as I won't be rounding everyone back up again until Rhyl where we have a cuppa stop.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2015)

gavroche said:


> Looking forward to seeing the full itinerary so I know what time to meet you in Prestatyn and where.


Asda car park?


----------



## nickyboy (8 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Asda car park?



I suspect the Golf Club car park may be more suitable as a loitering spot for Gavroche. We cycle through Prestatyn Golf Club on a metalled bridelway


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Feb 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> it might be better to steer clear of Flint entirely.
> Last time I was there I got knocked off and it ended my RRTY to say nothing of the cuts and bruises and damage to the bike.
> 
> Can you post up another link to the route please nickyboy ?
> ...



Flint sounds like an unlovely place.

There's safety in numbers, so it might be an idea to have a mini-regroup just outside and cycle non-stop through the badlands in batches.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Flint sounds like an unlovely place.
> 
> There's safety in numbers, so it might be an idea to have a mini-regroup just outside and cycle non-stop through the badlands in batches.



Nope. I'm going to use the "cows crossing the Amazon full of piranhas" strategy.

During the ride before Flint I will seek to identify the weakest and slowest rider. I will then send that person in advance of the main bunch through Flint. The local scrotes will have their sport with the weakling, leaving all the fit and strong riders to pass through unperturbed.


----------



## toeknee (8 Feb 2015)

Better get my old bike out then........


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Asda car park?


Asda car park would be in Kimmel Bay. Not a bad idea though.


----------



## david k (8 Feb 2015)

Learnt today that I have to be back for my sister in laws 40th so looking at alternatives to get in 100 miles.

From St helens to Manchester is around 25 miles
Manchester to eureka is 50 miles
Eureka to St helens around 25 miles via ferry

Means joining the group for the first half of the ride. I've asked my fiends what they think of it, it means leaving around 7am and hopefully back around 5pm as we will have to wait for the ferry, sounds like an adventure though


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Nope. I'm going to use the "cows crossing the Amazon full of piranhas" strategy.
> 
> During the ride before Flint I will seek to identify the weakest and slowest rider. I will then send that person in advance of the main bunch through Flint. The local scrotes will have their sport with the weakling, leaving all the fit and strong riders to pass through unperturbed.



You're a hard man, Nick.

But I guess such is the responsibility of leadership.


----------



## Ootini (8 Feb 2015)

gavroche said:


> Asda car park would be in Kimmel Bay. Not a bad idea though.


I would imagine the Nova centre would be the best bet.


----------



## pubrunner (8 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Nope. I'm going to use the "cows crossing the Amazon full of piranhas" strategy.
> 
> During the ride before Flint I will seek to identify the weakest and slowest rider. I will then send that person in advance of the main bunch through Flint. The local scrotes will have their sport with the weakling, leaving all the fit and strong riders to pass through unperturbed.



I've just given this posting ^^^ a 'like' . . . dunno why, weakest and slowest rider will be me .

I'm sure that the entire experience, will be highly character-building


----------



## Andrew Br (8 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Nope. I'm going to use the "cows crossing the Amazon full of piranhas" strategy.
> 
> During the ride before Flint I will seek to identify the weakest and slowest rider. I will then send that person in advance of the main bunch through Flint. The local scrotes will have their sport with the weakling, leaving all the fit and strong riders to pass through unperturbed.



That's a great idea nickyboy.
Unless you identify me as the weakest rider in which case it's the most stupid thing I've ever heard.

I was joking about missing Flint; I realise that there's no easy alternative and it couldn't happen again.
Could it ?

.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> I would imagine the Nova centre would be the best bet.



It's shut. There is a cafe next to it, but the Nova is going to be refurbed.


----------



## Ootini (9 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> It's shut. There is a cafe next to it, but the Nova is going to be refurbed.


Sorry I meant as a point for us Prestatynites to join the ride. Not as a cafe stop.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> For a normal person I think it's just too steep for fixed. It's 1km average 13% (flattens out a lot after that) but according to local expert @Ootini it maxes at 27% on one bend. Hence the comp is furthest up the hill without stopping. Redeemable gift certificate at the Chippy is the prize



I asked a friend recently, how steep a hill might be managed on fixed; he told me that he once did the Winnats Pass on 54. Sorry to say, I don't know what is meant by '54', but it was on fixed.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I asked a friend recently, how steep a hill might be managed on fixed; he told me that he once did the Winnats Pass on 54. Sorry to say, I don't know what is meant by '54', but it was on fixed.



Gear inches?

Anyway, fixed up Winnats is insane. I can just about get up there on my lowest gear; 34/25. Our hill looks about as tough so it'll definitely "who gets furthest" rather than "fastest to the top"


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Gear inches?
> 
> Anyway, fixed up Winnats is insane. I can just about get up there on my lowest gear; 34/25. Our hill looks about as tough so it'll definitely "who gets furthest" rather than "fastest to the top"



My friend wrote :

_*"Rode up Winnats on 54 " 1968 (POPULAR ratio at the time)"*_

I'm not sure how this gear inches thing works . . . so what size chainring is this at the front and what cog at the rear ?


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Our hill looks about as tough so it'll definitely "who gets furthest" rather than "fastest to the top"



I'll enjoy watching those who are misguided enough to try .


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Assuming a 27" wheel, anything that was twice as big at the front as the back.



How do you work the calculation ?


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Assuming a 27" wheel, anything that was twice as big at the front as the back.



So it would been like cycling up Winnats on 48/24 or 34/17 ? He said a popular gearing, so more realistically, something like 42/21 ?


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

He also told me, that he did quite a few events on fixed, with 81" gearing . . . So how does that work, in terms of the front chainring and rear cog ?


----------



## KneesUp (9 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> How do you work the calculation ?



Gear inches = diameter of driven wheel x (number of teeth on front ring / number of teeth on rear cog)

It is a measure of how big he wheel would be to get the same forward motion from one turn of the pedals if you were on an enormous penny-farthing.

Edit: @User beat me to it.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2015)

User3094 said:


> A 52 / 26 wouldn't be far off my current big ring / big cog combination ... couldnt imagine going anywhere near the big ring on that hill.



If you're in the Sausage Challenge you ain't got no choice. Fixed or Fixed Equivalent


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2015)

User3094 said:


> Is they the rulz?! Masochists!
> 
> See you in the pub!



You strike me as the kind of guy that could be tempted to stretch your legs for a jumbo sausage


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2015)

User said:


> What is fixed equivalent?



I need the proper fixed guys on the ride to confirm, but I understand that typical fixed gearing is something like 48-18 (no idea really, I googled it).

So to make the Challenge fair, anyone doing it on a geared bike needs to use the closest gear they have to the "typical fixed" gearing. And not sneakily change it half way up as well


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2015)

My 78 inch gear won't get me far. I doubt I would make the track crossing and traffic lights. After then it's game over as it's Winnats steep if not more.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2015)

Is the challenge before chips and beer or after ?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> Is the challenge before chips and beer or after ?



You lot obviously aren't paying attention to the Challenge rules THAT I HAVE ALREADY POSTED

Whenever you like. You have to provide photographic evidence of where you got to

Just bear in mind that the winner gets a Chippy Gift Certificate so that might not be much use if you've already eaten w'tea


----------



## KneesUp (9 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I need the proper fixed guys on the ride to confirm, but I understand that typical fixed gearing is something like 48-18 (no idea really, I googled it).
> 
> So to make the Challenge fair, anyone doing it on a geared bike needs to use the closest gear they have to the "typical fixed" gearing. And not sneakily change it half way up as well


So that's 48/18, 52/20, 44/17, 42/16 or 39/15.

<wonders if he can get away with no-one noticing he has 26" wheels>


----------



## Shadowfax (9 Feb 2015)

Due to club commitments that weekend LD will not be able to attend soz.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

Shadowfax said:


> Due to club commitments that weekend LD will not be able to attend soz.



I'm very sorry to hear this ^^^ - I'd appreciate it, if you could send him my regards; hopefully, he might do another CChat ride later in the year.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

User13710 said:


> And TBH all this talk of climbing hills and gear inches is putting me right off even bothering to attend. One big yawn WGAF
> 
> .



The hill climb isn't compulsory - just a bit of fun for the end of the ride.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

User13710 said:


> Yes, I know, I have read the thread. I just find the whole thing incredibly dull.



It's only been a bit of boyish banter . . . . . . . we'll consider our hands to have been duly smacked.

I'm sure you will have a great time in our company on the ride - though @User3094 and I won't be joining until the 25 mile mark - we'll be on our very best behaviour 

I hope @User3094 leaves his whoopee cushion at home  .


----------



## Nigel182 (9 Feb 2015)

Train Tickets all booked
It's going to be a long day but really looking forward to it


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Train Tickets all booked
> It's going to be a long day but really looking forward to it



Are you coming from Essex on the day ?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Train Tickets all booked
> It's going to be a long day but really looking forward to it



Great effort to make it all the way from Essex to Manchester, cycle to Llandudno then train all the way back in a day


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2015)

User13710 said:


> Yes, I know, I have read the thread. I just find the whole thing incredibly dull.



I'll try to steer the posters away from hill climbs, gear inches etc but you know what boys are like sometimes


----------



## Nigel182 (9 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Are you coming from Essex on the day ?



Yep got it all Planned out
going to make it a Grand Day Out.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Yep got it all Planned out
> going to make it a Grand Day Out.



F@@k

Respect, you mad b@st@rd !

Are you coming to the pub after ?

Where is Essex anyway, somewhere down South ?


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

User13710 said:


> Yes, in the vast majority here unfortunately. Oh well.



You'll have a great time, as will all the girlies on this ride. Let's face it, you'll be outnumbered at least 10 to 1, by charming, witty, handsome and erudite chaps - most of whom, bear a close resemblance to Greek gods.  . . . Apart from @rich p . . . More like a Greek relic


----------



## Nigel182 (9 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> F@@k
> 
> Respect, you mad b@st@rd !
> 
> ...



Yep it's Down Saarrf
and is Wales on the Left ????
as for Being Mad its the only thing I've got a Certificate for.......or am I Certified....not fully sure on that....
Might make the Pub if I can get to the Station in time....depends on how fast me legs are in the later part of the day.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Might make the Pub if I can get to the Station in time....depends on how fast me legs are in the later part of the day.



What's Plan B ? . . . . . . if you miss your train ?


----------



## Nigel182 (9 Feb 2015)

He's a Good Rapper...
But I've no Plan B....maybe it's coz I is Mad.....


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> He's a Good Rapper...
> But I've no Plan B....maybe it's coz I is Mad.....





Nigel182 said:


> He's a Good Rapper...
> But I've no Plan B....maybe it's coz I is Mad.....



Will you be riding for a sausage tea ?


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2015)

Shadowfax said:


> Due to club commitments that weekend LD will not be able to attend soz.


Can you tell the old scrote that I phoned him last week but it rang out. Give him my love.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> Anything else anyone needs to know about Llandudno in the mean time, let me know.



Where can we buy our "Kiss Me Quick" hats ?  - a trip to the seaside wouldn't seem right without one  .


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2015)

Not seeking to start the hill climb discussion again, but here's a nice video of the Great Orme Tramway. You can see our chippy at the beginning and end of the film as we are right next to the terminus. While tucking in we can watch the trams go up and down.

For those unfamiliar with Llandudno, it really is a nice ride and the views from the top of the Orme on a decent day are spectacular. If I hadn't been to Llandudno before and I was stopping over, I'd definitely take a tram to the top on Sunday.There's other stuff on the Orme too like what was the World's biggest bronze age copper mine workings which has an excellent self-guided tour


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2yi_EWQ5YQ


----------



## KneesUp (10 Feb 2015)

I went to Sixth Form with someone whose great grandfather was involved in the design of the tramway. How's that for a claim to fame?


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2015)

And continuing todays theme of "Victorian Engineering", here's the Anderton Boat Lift. Whilst not quite on our route, it is only about 2 miles from the Marbury CP meet up point so people interested could very easily pop along for a look


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6tfrS-Lkek


................if that's what floats your boat (sorry)


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2015)

Final video. Talacre - Rhyl on the NCN5 cycleway, The end point is at Rhyl Bike Hub. Note the sandy surfaces at 19.38. Not normally like that (I suspect a bit of a storm the previous day) but we should exercise caution


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz6i42e9_Aw


----------



## Ootini (10 Feb 2015)

There's a huge sand patch at the end of the "slopes" on the Prestatyn side, and also a big patch just after the blue bridge section in Rhyl. Both are pretty much permanent features.


----------



## Ootini (10 Feb 2015)

In the words of Obi-Wan Kenobe "_Rhyl._ _You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious."_


----------



## tournut (10 Feb 2015)

I


Ootini said:


> In the words of Obi-Wan Kenobe "_Rhyl._ _You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious."_


I go inland past rhyl wot a dump from wot it was like years ago . All the ex pris and drugys live there. Not a nice place.


----------



## tournut (10 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> You'll have a great time, as will all the girlies on this ride. Let's face it, you'll be outnumbered at least 10 to 1, by charming, witty, handsome and erudite chaps - most of whom, bear a close resemblance to Greek gods.  . . . Apart from @rich p . . . More like a Greek relic


Wots wrong with greeks my family are greek cypriot.


----------



## tournut (10 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Where can we buy our "Kiss Me Quick" hats ?  - a trip to the seaside wouldn't seem right without one  .


Kiss me quick hats have to go to blackpool for that.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> In the words of Obi-Wan Kenobe "_Rhyl._ _You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious."_





tournut said:


> I
> I go inland past rhyl wot a dump from wot it was like years ago . All the ex pris and drugys live there. Not a nice place.



You're not exactly helping me sell this ride are you 

Rhyl seafront is perfectly nice as you can see from the youtube vid. Just make sure you don't collide with someone eating an ice cream on the shared use path, that's all. Understandably tourists aren't concentrating on cyclists there


----------



## tournut (10 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're not exactly helping me sell this ride are you
> 
> Rhyl seafront is perfectly nice as you can see from the youtube vid. Just make sure you don't collide with someone eating an ice cream on the shared use path, that's all. Understandably tourists aren't concentrating on cyclists there


Sorry, just got home from buxton every dam driver wants to kill me today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're not exactly helping me sell this ride are you
> 
> Rhyl seafront is perfectly nice as you can see from the youtube vid. Just make sure you don't collide with someone eating an ice cream on the shared use path, that's all. Understandably tourists aren't concentrating on cyclists there


I spent a winter weekend at Stalag Pontins in Prestatyn a while back so have an idea of what to expect. The bouncer in the on-site pub was armour plated :


----------



## Twinks (10 Feb 2015)

View from the top
ps I couldn't edit the guy with the dogs


----------



## KneesUp (10 Feb 2015)

tournut said:


> I
> I go inland past rhyl wot a dump from wot it was like years ago . All the ex pris and drugys live there. Not a nice place.


Hasn't Rhyl always been a bit of a dump?


----------



## tournut (10 Feb 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Hasn't Rhyl always been a bit of a dump?


No the 1970 to 75 as i remember it it was great for kids, moved bk that way, small village called dyserth in the 80 but never went into rhyl as was dump then, skirt round it.


----------



## KneesUp (10 Feb 2015)

tournut said:


> No the 1970 to 75 as i remember it it was great for kids, moved bk that way, small village called dyserth in the 80 but never went into rhyl as was dump then, skirt round it.


I know someone who lived in Dyserth - that's ok. I was talking about Rhyl centre - but 1970-75 is a little too long ago for me to have an opinion on


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2015)

Me and a couple of mates drove from Coventry to Rhyl, while at uni one day in 1975, ate fish and chips, got bladdered, and drove home. It seemed like a dump back then, but time and alcohol have made the memory hazy.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2015)

The only bit of Rhyl we will see is the shared use cycleway right next to the sea. It's perfectly nice. I dare say if you go a couple of streets inland it may be a bit tatty like a lot of faded seaside resorts. The fancy new bridge we'll take to the Bike Hub café is pretty swish


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Coventry


ville jumelée with Chernobyl


----------



## pubrunner (10 Feb 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I spent a winter weekend at Stalag Pontins in Prestatyn a while back so have an idea of what to expect. The bouncer in the on-site pub was armour plated



Pontins in Prestatyn, is where the film *Holiday on the Buses* was made.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IulU5WTJFI


----------



## Ootini (10 Feb 2015)

To be honest bits of rhyl are quite nice, as are bits of flint. And as Nick says, you'll only see the cycle path / sea front which is perfectly fine. Bits of Llandudno are shoot to be fair, like any town there's good bits and bad bits, fortunately the cycle paths tend to be in the good bits


----------



## pubrunner (11 Feb 2015)

User said:


> No side trip to see
> 
> @Matthew_T ?



I'm surprised that @Matthew_T hasn't signed up for at least part of this ride.

What's happened to @Cheshire Celt ? I've not seen or heard from him for ages - is he still on the forum ? I'd have thought that this ride would be just the kind of thing he'd sign up for.

He had a habit of bringing along this stuff called 'tablet', which was a kind of Scottish fudge; personally, I wish he'd adhered to the other Scottish habit, which is bringing along a hip flask of malt whisky. {perhaps he did bring it, but didn't want to share  - and who can blame him}.


----------



## Nigel182 (11 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> personally, I wish he'd adhered to the other Scottish habit, which is bringing along a hip flask of malt whisky



Thanks for the reminder must dig out my Flask as it's gonna be a long long day


----------



## Leaway2 (11 Feb 2015)

Lilmo said:


> View attachment 79452
> 
> 
> View from the top
> ps I couldn't edit the guy with the dogs








FIFY.


----------



## pubrunner (11 Feb 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Thanks for the reminder must dig out my Flask as it's gonna be a long long day



Sir, I like your style  .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Pontins in Prestatyn, is where the film *Holiday on the Buses* was made.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IulU5WTJFI



I hadn't realised that. Probably wouldn't have cared much at the time as there were more interesting distractions that weekend.


----------



## Twinks (11 Feb 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> FIFY.



Pahahahaha..... @Leaway2 . Magic!!......please can I have my dogs back?


----------



## pubrunner (11 Feb 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> "Probably wouldn't have cared much at the time as there were more interesting distractions that weekend.



. . . and suffice to say, Playboy magazine is negotiating for the film rights".


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> . . . and suffice to say, Playboy magazine is negotiating for the film rights".




They might be disappointed - the dalek photo really was from that weekend.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I'm surprised that @Matthew_T hasn't signed up for at least part of this ride.
> 
> What's happened to @Cheshire Celt ? I've not seen or heard from him for ages - is he still on the forum ? I'd have thought that this ride would be just the kind of thing he'd sign up for.
> 
> He had a habit of bringing along this stuff called 'tablet', which was a kind of Scottish fudge; personally, I wish he'd adhered to the other Scottish habit, which is bringing along a hip flask of malt whisky. {perhaps he did bring it, but didn't want to share  - and who can blame him}.



Absolutely nothing wrong with tablet. Lovely stuff, in fact. I presume you won't be wanting any on the ride then?

The hip flask will strictly be for those who aren't uncouth enough to pour a 15 year old single malt into their coffee. You can bring your own antifreeze (Bells) for that. Not that I'm thinking of any uncouth sods in particular... @User


----------



## pubrunner (13 Feb 2015)

McWobble said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with tablet. Lovely stuff, in fact. I presume you won't be wanting any on the ride then?



Is there a sugar-free, Guinness flavoured version ?


----------



## Wobblers (13 Feb 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Is there a sugar-free, Guinness flavoured version ?



Hell no. You'll just need to slum it with a single malt, I'm afraid.


----------



## BRounsley (17 Feb 2015)

I’ve got a couple of none cyclechat-ers mates that are interested, so we could have another couple to boost the numbers. Hopefully they should confirm soon.

I just spent the week in Mallorca (it was wet and snowy!!). Waiting at a turn, the last person in our little group didn’t see use make the turn (he was 20 meters away max). He took a bit of finding!!!! Not sure how you’d handle 50+ riders at a turn. I’m thinking the super-sized peloton will naturally fragment into ability groups.

I suppose we just need enough mobile numbers to handle issues such as mechanicals, deadly spider bites, dog and/or squirrel strikes, getting lost and any other typical on road problems. 

Just my thinking anyway.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Feb 2015)

BRounsley said:


> I’ve got a couple of none cyclechat-ers mates that are interested, so we could have another couple to boost the numbers. Hopefully they should confirm soon.
> 
> I just spent the week in Mallorca (it was wet and snowy!!). Waiting at a turn, the last person in our little group didn’t see use make the turn (he was 20 meters away max). He took a bit of finding!!!! Not sure how you’d handle 50+ riders at a turn. I’m thinking the super-sized peloton will naturally fragment into ability groups.
> 
> ...



You're friends will be very welcome.

Here's how I see the navigating issue: There are "round up" points at Altrincham, Marbury, Eureka and Rhyl. If people really need to press on to get a train home then they're welcome to do so. Otherwise I'd like to get everyone together at these points. Between the round up points we will inevitably split into smaller groups. Again, no problem at all with that on the following proviso - if you end up in a smaller group (and you will) you need to make sure that someone in your group really knows the route. That can be with a GPS or a cuesheet or whatever. But someone has to be able to handle it. Otherwise, find another group that can navigate.
There won't be any "waymarkers" guiding folk, you have to be in a position to handle the navigating yourself. I will make sure that folk don't get detached off the back with mechanicals and will look for faster riders on the day to help me with getting folk moving again and bringing them back to a group.
A week cycling in Majorca.....I've got your card marked as a fast guy


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Feb 2015)

My Sunday morning cycling buddies stop for regular re-groups.

There's also no doubt some of the stronger ones do the whole ride well off their pace to help keep the group together.

If you want to ride as a group, compromises have to be made.

Even so, some of our rides still fall apart, particularly towards the end.


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> My Sunday morning cycling buddies stop for regular re-groups.
> 
> There's also no doubt some of the stronger ones do the whole ride well off their pace to help keep the group together.
> 
> ...


Are you doing the ride?


----------



## tournut (17 Feb 2015)

Where in alty are you meeting up and wot time ish. Thanks.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Feb 2015)

tournut said:


> Where in alty are you meeting up and wot time ish. Thanks.



I'll send out a proper schedule nearer the date (I still need to do some more route recce to make sure I'm 100% happy with it) but I expect it will be the Dulux Building on Stamford Brook Street, opposite Trafford College. We're leaving Piccadilly at 0900 so I would guess about 0945-0950 ish


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Are you doing the ride?



Almost certainly not.

The reasons on my note from my mum will be logistics, and while my record last year was 86 miles, this might be too sore for me this early in the season.

Nick's happy for me to reserve my position, so I might make a late decision to tag along, but it's unlikely.


----------



## BRounsley (20 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're friends will be very welcome.
> 
> Here's how I see the navigating issue: There are "round up" points at Altrincham, Marbury, Eureka and Rhyl. If people really need to press on to get a train home then they're welcome to do so. Otherwise I'd like to get everyone together at these points. Between the round up points we will inevitably split into smaller groups. Again, no problem at all with that on the following proviso - if you end up in a smaller group (and you will) you need to make sure that someone in your group really knows the route. That can be with a GPS or a cuesheet or whatever. But someone has to be able to handle it. Otherwise, find another group that can navigate.
> There won't be any "waymarkers" guiding folk, you have to be in a position to handle the navigating yourself. I will make sure that folk don't get detached off the back with mechanicals and will look for faster riders on the day to help me with getting folk moving again and bringing them back to a group.
> A week cycling in Majorca.....I've got your card marked as a fast guy



Speed is objective!!!

We didn’t get as much cycling as I wanted. We got weathered off a few times. Sóller was unpassable because of snow. Another ride was shortened because of freezing heavy rain. Loads of flooded roads. Some of it was great though.

Pics including my snow evidence!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/13261772@N00/sets/72157650763616276/


----------



## nickyboy (20 Feb 2015)

BRounsley said:


> Speed is objective!!!
> 
> We didn’t get as much cycling as I wanted. We got weathered off a few times. Sóller was unpassable because of snow. Another ride was shortened because of freezing heavy rain. Loads of flooded roads. Some of it was great though.
> 
> ...



Nice photos. Hopefully April 25 will be more like your sunny ones rather than the snowy ones


----------



## Cubist (23 Feb 2015)

Right. Travelodge booked for the Saturday night, and my mate will be joining us. I believe I may have persuaded Mrs Cube to come and fetch us the next morning.


----------



## pubrunner (24 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> If you want to ride as a group, compromises have to be made.



More pub stops for the faster riders might slow them down a bit . . . sadly, I won't be in that group  .


----------



## Shadowfax (25 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Can you tell the old scrote that I phoned him last week but it rang out. Give him my love.


He's bloody useless with tec. and sorry to miss this and hopes to catch up later in the year


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2015)

As we're 8 weeks to go I thought I'd whet your appetite with linkies to website with photos of the NCN 5 that we'll be on

http://www.cyclingnorthwales.co.uk/pages/tal_pens_ph.htm
http://www.cyclingnorthwales.co.uk/pages/pensa_ph.htm

Here's my fave:







and I have now learned what a "revetement" is too


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2015)

I thought it was French for having a second helping of hair removal creme on your undercarriage.


----------



## Ootini (26 Feb 2015)

I know you don't really want people diverting from the route, BUT, at the very last section of the ride (over the little Orme in to Llandudno) there's an alternative way to the shore. Instead of heading down that little bridle path to the prom, you can stick left and head down a quiet country road to the top of Craig-Y-Don. Why would you do this I hear you all scream, well because you then get to belt it down Nant-Y-Gamar hill which is quite good fun at -10%. You'd then meet the rest of the peloton on the promenade, flying past them at 30mph+ and straight in to the sea. Either way, fun!


----------



## Ootini (27 Feb 2015)

If it's worked, this link should show you what I mean. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/5...8/@53.3204146,-3.793767,15z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2015)

Is this ride still taking place? It's gone very quiet lately and I was wondering if the derisory level of interest had fizzled out


----------



## doughnut (1 Mar 2015)

Hope so. I've been busting a gut for 3 months trying to get fit so I will last the full distance.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2015)

doughnut said:


> Hope so. I've been busting a gut for 3 months trying to get fit so I will last the full distance.


Ha, I've been doing less than ever and trying to damage myself so I can stay with the main group on the day


----------



## tournut (1 Mar 2015)

Am pulling out as iv got to be in betws y coed b4 3pm. So am starting at 7am. Hope alls go well. Good luck every one.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Is this ride still taking place? It's gone very quiet lately and I was wondering if the derisory level of interest had fizzled out



100% on. All that's left for me to do is a full ride recce (there's just the bit between Eureka and Connah's Quay I'm not familiar with) when the weather gets a bit warmer and it's ready. You can come on the recce ride if you're keen


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Ha, I've been doing less than ever and trying to damage myself so I can stay with the main group on the day



I've got you down as chief fettler and the main man for getting folk back to the group. So you're down the back with me


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I've got you down as chief fettler and the main man for getting folk back to the group. So you're down the back with me


Right you are then Cap'n. I'll stay at the back to shout abuse at the stragglers, it'll be a pleasure


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Mar 2015)

Just so you know, having given it a fair bit of thought my current plan is to ride from home and join the group at Eureka Cafe. 

Plotting the distances, it seems to be pretty much the same mileage riding to the cafe from home as if I started at Manchester but without having to transport the bike to the start.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just so you know, having given it a fair bit of thought my current plan is to ride from home and join the group at Eureka Cafe.
> 
> Plotting the distances, it seems to be pretty much the same mileage riding to the cafe from home as if I started at Manchester but without having to transport the bike to the start.



No problem, whatever works best for you.

The idea is that when we're close to the ride date I will send out the final route file and ride notes to everyone on the "expressions of interest" list. At that time each participant will need to let me know where they are planning on starting from so I can make sure we don't miss anyone


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Mar 2015)

Got train tickets only thing left is to fill the Hip Flask

@nickyboy is the GPS route on the first page of the tread current ?
If it is I'll get it transferred to my Garmin
Cheers,
Nigel.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Got train tickets only thing left is to fill the Hip Flask
> 
> @nickyboy is the GPS route on the first page of the tread current ?
> If it is I'll get it transferred to my Garmin
> ...



The GPS route on page 1 is for info only, it is NOT necessarily the final version. I will send out the final, final GPS file when I have done the final, final recce. That won't be until the weather gets a bit nicer


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> The GPS route on page 1 is for info only, it is NOT necessarily the final version. I will send out the final, final GPS file when I have done the final, final recce. That won't be until the weather gets a bit nicer



Cheers will keep a look out for that


----------



## DiddlyDodds (1 Mar 2015)

doughnut said:


> Hope so. I've been busting a gut for 3 months trying to get fit so I will last the full distance.



3 Months ! i was relying on a couple of weeks training and a lot of hope to get me there.


----------



## doughnut (1 Mar 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> 3 Months ! i was relying on a couple of weeks training and a lot of hope to get me there.



Haha, guess it depends where you are starting from. I started with 10 bellies and I've whittled them down so I have just 5 bellies left. I'm aiming for 3 bellies at the start of the day and 2 bellies once we get to Llandudno.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Mar 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> 3 Months ! i was relying on a couple of weeks training and a lot of hope to get me there.


I'm relying on stubbornness and jelly babies, same as usual.


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Mar 2015)

I will have to go from a definite to a maybe as the April rota at work is out and I'm on call that weekend. I will try to do a swap and hopefully come along but now it's not looking promising.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Mar 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> I will have to go from a definite to a maybe as the April rota at work is out and I'm on call that weekend. I will try to do a swap and hopefully come along but now it's not looking promising.



No problem, you're still on the list so you'll get the route file and ride notes when they're ready. Just let me know if it's a yes or no when you can confirm. Hopefully it's a yes


----------



## pubrunner (6 Mar 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm relying on stubbornness and jelly babies, same as usual.



I'll be relying on stubborness and your jelly babies


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I'll be relying on stubborness and your jelly babies


Okay, I'll put extras in.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Mar 2015)

I've hardly done any riding this year due to work commitments. Hopefully the pressures will settle down and I'll start commuting week after next - I hope so I've recently finished building my commuter fixie.

I reckon there's enough time left to get reasonably less unfit.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Mar 2015)

just_fixed said:


> I've hardly done any riding this year due to work commitments. Hopefully the pressures will settle down and I'll start commuting week after next - I hope so I've recently finished building my commuter fixie.
> 
> I reckon there's enough time left to get reasonably less unfit.



I did a ride out of Wilmslow yesterday that took in miles 10-35 of the ride. Even with a stiff headwind it wasn't difficult, just gently undulating. It's definitely a "time in the saddle" ride


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I did a ride out of Wilmslow yesterday that took in miles 10-35 of the ride. Even with a stiff headwind it wasn't difficult, just gently undulating. It's definitely a "time in the saddle" ride



Hmm, I might need to up my gearing then - I'm currently rocking 74", something like 80" might be better if it's that flat.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Mar 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Hmm, I might need to up my gearing then - I'm currently rocking 74", something like 80" might be better if it's that flat.



There's a 10 mile hillyish stretch after Marbury CP with about 650ft of climbing. This is the hardest hill of the whole ride:

https://www.strava.com/segments/2116225

Otherwise it is very gentle with some short hills that you can power up


----------



## Nigel182 (8 Mar 2015)

heard there may be an Audax ride from the Eureka Café on the same day as this ride ????
Could be a busy stop


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> heard there may be an Audax ride from the Eureka Café on the same day as this ride ????
> Could be a busy stop


There is too: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-597/

They are starting out at 8am though so shouldn't be too bad by the time we get there?

Edit: Actually 3 rides covering different distances starting from there that morning: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-253/ and http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-595/


----------



## Nigel182 (8 Mar 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> There is too: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-597/
> 
> They are starting out at 8am though so shouldn't be too bad by the time we get there?



Result this ride seems to keep getting better roll on April.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Mar 2015)

For those coming from far flung lands the night before the ride or locals who just fancy it, I'm open to the idea of a bit of a gentle carbo loading session in Manchester Friday night.


----------



## pubrunner (11 Mar 2015)

I've every intention of doing this ride, but I'm uncertain as to whether I'll be starting at the Eureka Cafe or Marbury CP. I've persuaded my better half to follow me to Llandudno and leave my car there. Depending on what time we leave Llandudno, we'll head for the Eureka Cafe or Marbury CP.

At what time (Approx.) might the main group expect to arrive at Marbury & the Eureka ? 

Which riders will be at each start ?

@User3094 - are you going to be at Marbury ?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Mar 2015)

I will be going for the Piccadilly start, working on the principal of more mileage = more food


----------



## nickyboy (11 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I've every intention of doing this ride, but I'm uncertain as to whether I'll be starting at the Eureka Cafe or Marbury CP. I've persuaded my better half to follow me to Llandudno and leave my car there. Depending on what time we leave Llandudno, we'll head for the Eureka Cafe or Marbury CP.
> 
> At what time (Approx.) might the main group expect to arrive at Marbury & the Eureka ?
> 
> ...



I'm reckoning on about 1100 Marbury CP and 1340 Eureka. Up to you but the ride after Marbury through the Delamere Forest is rather nice


----------



## pubrunner (11 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'm reckoning on about 1100 Marbury CP and 1340 Eureka



Cheers for that info.

Working backwards, a start from Marbury would mean leaving Llandudno at 10am (latest) & leaving home for Llandudno (To drop off my car) at about 8.30am.. It's perfectly 'doable', but SWMBO might prefer a later start to the day.

Whatever the start, I'm really looking forward to this . . . we'll find if @User3094 really does exist - I've always half suspected, that he was a figment of someone's very vivid imagination.


----------



## pubrunner (11 Mar 2015)

User3094 said:


> Gis a lift ?!



Which way ?

Why don't you drive to Llandudno and leave your car there ? {which is what I intend to do}. We can then give you a lift to either Eureka (most likely) or Marbury - my better half has a car which has a tow bar with a bike rack.

Having cycled back to Llandudno, you can either jump in your car and make a sensible exit (wuss), or you can stay the night in Llandudno and go 'on the lash'. We can show the Southern softies like @rich p & @User how to let their hair down; they've probably never tasted such refinements as brown ale or pickled eggs - what a treat they have in store !


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2015)

I need to do a full route recce soon and the weather looks decent for it next week. So a quick heads up that I'm planning on doing the full Manchester - Llandudno route next Tuesday. Forecast is dry, OK temperatures and a light easterly. If the forecast changes then I'll probably change the day.

Anyone is welcome to join me for some/all of the ride. I'll be doing it at about 15/16mph pace. I'll plan to get the 1715 train back to Manchester so working back from there I will probably set off from Piccadilly about 0840. Lunch stop at Eureka but I'm not having fish and chips in Llandudno. Get something from the station café to eat on the train

Anyone fancy some/all of it drop me a PM and we'll sort out timings

Edit: Looks like it's just me and...........................PaleRider (and he's not even doing the ride proper)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Mar 2015)

Booked in at the Morlea, anyone else? 0.2 miles from the centre +9 star rating for £36 - not a bad deal. And the bonus being it's less than a 4 min walk from The Albert real ale pub!

http://www.albertllandudno.co.uk


----------



## DiddlyDodds (15 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I need to do a full route recce soon and the weather looks decent for it next week. So a quick heads up that I'm planning on doing the full Manchester - Llandudno route next Tuesday. Forecast is dry, OK temperatures and a light easterly. If the forecast changes then I'll probably change the day.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to join me for some/all of the ride.



I am at work all next week so cant get out on the recce, otherwise i would have had a go.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Mar 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I am at work all next week so cant get out on the recce, otherwise i would have had a go.



No problem, Pale Rider is going to keep me company. After the recce I'll finish the ride notes then send these along with the final route file to everyone on the Expressions of Interest. That's everything done, put my feet up for a few weeks and wait for April 25


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> No problem, Pale Rider is going to keep me company.



Aye, assuming I can keep up.

"Nick, Nick, I think we should stop so you can examine this junction," (wheeze, cough, splutter).


----------



## I like Skol (17 Mar 2015)

Wonder how Nicky and Pale Rider are getting on and will we have to wait until he gets back to find out?


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Wonder how Nicky and Pale Rider are getting on and will we have to wait until he gets back to find out?


Couldn't have picked a better day. Absolutely windstill on the coast compared to the last few weeks.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Couldn't have picked a better day.


Yes he could! Tomorrow would have been good, then I could have tagged along.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Mar 2015)

It was certainly a very good day for a ride. Bit chilly in the morning but it warmed up. Wind was either a very light tailwind or, amazingly, no wind at all at the coast. Recce done but I have 3 questions that I need local help with before I can publish the route file:

Paging @Donger @Crackle @Ootini @gavroche
Q1






This is part of the route through Connah's Quay. But the road off to the right, which is the route, was blocked off. Any idea if we can get past the blockage and, if not, when is it likely to reopen? As it was blocked we went under the bridge and followed the blue NCN route signs but it wasn't a great route.

Q2




I saw this cyclepath which finished at Ffynnongroyw but I can't get ridewithgps to plot it, instead it keeps choosing the main road which isn't great. Any idea about this cyclepath route?

Q3





This is Rhyl. The coastal path you can see between the road and the sea was blocked at this point. It looked like pedestrians were getting though. Any idea if cyclists can get through and when it will be unblocked?


----------



## theclaud (17 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> It was certainly a very good day for a ride. Bit chilly in the morning but it warmed up. Wind was either a very light tailwind or, amazingly, no wind at all at the coast. Recce done but I have 3 questions that I need local help with before I can publish the route file:
> 
> Q1
> View attachment 82828
> ...


I don't know the answer to any of this stuff, but are you in touch with Roy Spilsbury? He's the North Wales RTR rep and what he doesn't know probably isn't worth knowing. I can find an email address if it's useful...


----------



## nickyboy (17 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> I don't know the answer to any of this stuff, but are you in touch with Roy Spilsbury? He's the North Wales RTR rep and what he doesn't know probably isn't worth knowing. I can find an email address if it's useful...



Please


----------



## theclaud (17 Mar 2015)

YHPM...


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2015)

The A548 you've basically got the main road to Talacre or find some back roads further inland. 

Rhyl it's down to the sea defences getting damaged. We rode through last year, but you can use the road and get back on near the sun centre.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> The A548 you've basically got the main road to Talacre or find some back roads further inland.
> 
> Rhyl it's down to the sea defences getting damaged. We rode through last year, but you can use the road and get back on near the sun centre.



Thanks. Regarding Rhyl I'll mod the route slightly. Regarding the A548 here's a screenshot of the cyclepath I'm on about. It seems to go a fair way but the mapping seems to be missing so any ideas would be welcome. It looks like the local authority wants us to cycle on the pavement on the right and then duck off when a cyclepath is there. I'd like this idea as the A548 is probably the low point of the ride
@Ootini any ideas re this cyclepath? I also found this link about another cyclepath

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-east-wales-27996512
It isn't mapped so I didn't use it but it would be great as it reduces the time on the A548 so any info on it would be of great help


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Mar 2015)

Well that was fun.

My recce report must begin with thanks to Nick for leading me on a very enjoyable ride.

With my modest level of fitness, it would have been irresponsible to use my Cannondale mountain bike, so I deployed my AVE/Bosch ebike in an attempt to level the playing field.

It's road legal, so no ball of fire, and the motor cuts out at 15mph, leaving me with 20kg+ of bicycle to propel on my own for some of the time.

Group riding is about compromise, and we managed well with Nick riding slower than he otherwise would, and me pushing as hard as I reasonably could.

We met at Manchester Piccadilly at 8.45am and set off a few minutes later.

Thanks at this point go to @400bhp who has donated his obviously well-honed commuter route to get the ride on the way to Altrincham.

There are lots of turnings along the route, so Nick's advice to use a GPS device or stick with someone who has one is sound.

The tea van at Marbury is not there during the week, and Nick had taken the trouble to research a bakery/cafe nearby for our elevenses.

There are one or two climbs around this point, but nothing that should trouble a rider who has taken on a 100 mile ride.

Our only mechanical was a puncture for Nick somewhere near the appropriately named Flint, because that is probably what it was.

A couple of the cycle/pedestrian bridges are worth a mention.

One has a nasty, steep, cobbled ramp at the end, which would be easy to come across unawares.

The other bridge is very narrow, fine for a road bike, but anyone with wide mountain bike bars will have to hoik them above the handrail.

It became apparent that we (I) was not going to make Llandudno for a 5pm train.

A decision was taken to head for Rhyl and pick up the train there.

I refuse to use the term bail out because that makes it sound a failure - any 80+ mile ride in good company cannot fairly be described as that.

But if you all pile up on some unforeseen hazard between Rhyl and Llandudno, it will be my fault.

Lunch was to be at Eureka, but it was closed.

Even with the extra time afforded by not stopping there, I had to push as hard as I had all day to chalk off the miles to Rhyl.

I was helped by the near flat terrain and no wind.

Nick was kind enough to pronounce my pace for this stretch as 'pretty good'.

There is some main road/dual carriageway for a few miles, but it's all but unavoidable and I like variety in a ride.

We reached Rhyl with about 15 minutes to spare, which was enough to buy some comestibles for the train journey.

I clocked 84 miles for an elapsed time of about 8hrs 30mins.

My moving average was just over 10mph, which I was a bit underwhelmed by given I had been trying a bit.

Nick pointed out the stops in the town and city stretches were part of the reason.

I mention average speed and time taken for those who are not super fit and who have a train to catch at Llandudno.

There was still 16 miles to go from Rhyl, so the full ride would have taken me the best part of ten hours - and that's without a lunch stop and in favourable conditions.

It's a smashing ride and I don't want to put anyone off, but I know Nick is keen for everyone to be as fully informed as possible in advance so they can predict how their day will pan out.

There is nothing to be scared of, so I'm sticking with my original opinion of this being a time in the saddle challenge, rather than an aerobic one.

I hope you all have a great time - with Nick's research to guide you, you have every chance.


----------



## Crackle (18 Mar 2015)

Roy spilsbury does have a website which is useful

http://www.cyclingnorthwales.co.uk/index.html


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2015)

You are looking at mainly the A548 from Greenfield to Talacre. The cycle lane is a few hundred yards and I'd personally use the main road. There are a couple of 50mph dual carriageway sections but the rest is 40. My only comment is its a bit boring but in a group you'll not notice due to chatting. There isn't much of an alternative other than slightly further in land and it's very lumpy with lots of little lanes and steep climbs


----------



## nickyboy (18 Mar 2015)

fossyant said:


> You are looking at mainly the A548 from Greenfield to Talacre. The cycle lane is a few hundred yards and I'd personally use the main road. There are a couple of 50mph dual carriageway sections but the rest is 40. My only comment is its a bit boring but in a group you'll not notice due to chatting. There isn't much of an alternative other than slightly further in land and it's very lumpy with lots of little lanes and steep climbs



Thanks. I personally found the A548 OK. A bit boring but OK. I'm just trying to give alternatives if some participants feel a bit nervous on a busy-ish road. I guess people will have to keep their eyes peeled as there are cycleway options for quite a bit of it but they're not well signoposted and sometimes on the far side of the road.


----------



## Kestevan (19 Mar 2015)

I have a sneaking suspicion I'll not be making this ride (although I'm still hopeful).
I'm still recovering from knee surgery and to be honest I'm struggling to ride more than about 5 miles on the flat at the moment..... Suspect the chances of being able to ride a century in any sort of comfort in 4 weeks will be slim....... but we'll see.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Mar 2015)

Kestevan said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion I'll not be making this ride (although I'm still hopeful).
> I'm still recovering from knee surgery and to be honest I'm struggling to ride more than about 5 miles on the flat at the moment..... Suspect the chances of being able to ride a century in any sort of comfort in 4 weeks will be slim....... but we'll see.


Come on, man-up! Turns out I broke my knee 4 weeks ago and it won't stop me


----------



## Kestevan (19 Mar 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Come on, man-up! Turns out I broke my knee 4 weeks ago and it won't stop me



Yeah..... but to be fair... you are bloody daft


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Mar 2015)

Kestevan said:


> Yeah..... but to be fair... you are bloody daft



And a stronger cyclist than most of us.

I believe Skolly is predicted to be among the first few to reach Llandudno - should he choose to put the hammer down.


----------



## Kestevan (19 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> And a stronger cyclist than most of us.
> 
> I believe Skolly is predicted to be among the first few to reach Llandudno - should he choose to put the hammer down.



Well yeah, not disputing that... but if you want to beat him just distract him with a nice steep set of steps - whilst he's picking up his teeth and scraping various bits of his anatomy off the bottom one you can whiz past and win the sprint


----------



## rich p (19 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> And a stronger cyclist than most of us.
> 
> I believe Skolly is predicted to be among the first few to reach Llandudno - should he choose to put the hammer down.


I don't intend to treat it as a race personally


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I don't intend to treat it as a race personally



Indeed, Nick's made it clear it isn't one.

Road riding is not my thing, but I am impressed by the speeds and distances some of the guys - and gals - can achieve should they choose to do so.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I don't intend to treat it as a race personally





User said:


> I am hoping to be able to join you in a nice sociable ride.


P!ss off. Last one to Llandudno buys the beer..... all night


----------



## nickyboy (19 Mar 2015)

User said:


> I might get there just before closing.



I'll stick you on the "Expressions of Interest".

And joking aside, I'd really like to keep everyone vaguely together except those that may be under time pressure with return trains. I've already worded up @I like Skol that he's down the back with me helping with mechanicals and pacing folk back up to the groups. He's too fast a rider to let me pass that up


----------



## Crackle (19 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'll stick you on the "Expressions of Interest".
> 
> And joking aside, I'd really like to keep everyone vaguely together except those that may be under time pressure with return trains. I've already worded up @I like Skol that he's down the back with me helping with mechanicals and pacing folk back up to the groups. He's too fast a rider to let me pass that up


If he gets a bit ahead, kick him in the knee.


----------



## pubrunner (19 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I don't intend to treat it as a race personally




Yeah right !


----------



## Wobblers (19 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I don't intend to treat it as a race personally



So what's your policy on encouraging others to treat it as a race?

Personally, I'll be treating this as a Ride To The Pub.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2015)

Just to let you all know that I've started rejigging the Expressions of Interest in post#1 to take into account riders' start points. There are quite a lot who haven't replied to the PM yet so as they do I'll keep modifying it. This way you'll know who you're starting with

I've also taken the liberty to stick a few folks' start points down that I know, even if they haven't yet replied to the PM


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2015)

The Ride Notes File is proving to be a bit of a PITA given its size. I'm getting some knock backs from email addresses which presumably can't handle the file size. As a result I'm also going to post the file contents here. Participants can hopefully cut and paste it as they desire into their own file


*Manchester – Llandudno Cycle Chat Ride April 25*

Before I get into the ride notes, a couple of housekeeping matters that we should all be aware of:

This ride is organised on a “consenting adults” basis. That is, we all ride responsibly and we all take personal responsibility for our actions. Parts of the ride will be on shared use paths and cyclists must exercise caution on them.

There is no compulsory insurance for the ride. If you knock a fellow cyclist off its up to you to sort it out with the other party. Same applies regarding other road users. As organiser I am just that, organiser. In participating you agree that the organiser has no liability associated with your ride.


*Ride Logistics*

The full ride is about 99 miles with around 2,300ft of climbing. It will start at Manchester Piccadilly train station and finish at “Fish Tram Chips” in Llandudno. There will be official meet up points at Altrincham, Marbury Country Park, Eureka Café and Bike Hub Rhyl.


Meet Point Miles into the Ride Miles to Go Approx time

Manchester Piccadilly 0 99  0900

Altrincham 10 89 0950

Marbury CP 25 74 1100

Eureka Café 52 47 1340

Bike Hub Rhyl 83 16 1700

Fish Tram Chips 99 0 1830


We will regroup at the above points with the exception of those riders who are under time pressure regarding return trains. Between the regroup points we will inevitably split into smaller groups. It is up to you to make sure you are in a group that can adequately navigate the route between the regroup points.

Riders may suffer mechanical problems. The most important thing is that these riders don’t get detached off the back of the ride without navigation or the ability to fix their problem. As such I would like experienced riders to look out for this. We can then quickly assess a problem, hopefully help fix it and then pace the individual back up to the group. As such I hope that faster riders will not disappear into the distance unless they have a pressing need such as a train to catch.

If it is windy we need to help out the slower riders. The ride is heading due west and a lot of it is quite exposed. In the event of a windy day I hope the quicker riders will be able to shield the less quick ones so we all get to Llandudno at a reasonable time.

In the event of a serious mechanical problem or some other problem that prevents you from completing the ride we are never more than a few miles from a train station. We will get you to a station and then you can decide whether to go by train to Llandudno or head home. There is also a list of bike shops in the Appendix that may be able to fix more serious bike problems.

A final comment regarding ride speed. The timings are based on 12mph average speed excluding the stops at Marbury, Eureka and Rhyl. This is achievable and we will try to help to keep the back markers at that sort of speed. However, if a rider is really struggling with this pace they need to either let other riders go and accept they will arrive a bit later into Llandudno or they can take a train to catch up a bit.

The first train station you can get a train to Llandudno from is Shotton at about 60 miles, after that there are stations every 10 miles or so. If you’re flagging and wanting to make sure you get to Llandudno in good shape you could get a train from Shotton to Prestatyn for example, miss out 20 not particularly exciting miles and then enjoy the last 20 miles along the seafront.

Last orders at Fish Tram Chips is 1900 and it closes at 1930 (although they will be flexible on this as we will fill the place). If you’re struggling to get there at 1900 I suggest arranging to phone your order through to a faster rider who will get there in time.

I will PM all of you my mobile number. If, on the day, you can’t make it please text me so that I am not hanging around waiting for you. If you’re running late then text me as well and I’ll try to sort out a backup plan. If you’re running late and don’t text me, don’t be surprised if we’ve all left without you!

*Manchester Piccadilly*

Ride start point. Meet up outside the entrance (inside if inclement) for a *PROMPT 0900 start*.








For early arrivals, there are the usual cafes in the station. Sainsbury’s supermarket in the station. There are pay toilets at the station. I will arrive about 0840. From here we have about 10 very flat, urban/suburban miles to Altrincham.

The cyclepath across Hardy Farm off Hardy Lane is easy to miss. In this photo it’s on the right, beware cycling across those tram tracks.






Only hazards are crossing the tram tracks about 400m after the start, the above tram tracks and this steep descent.








*Altrincham*

About 10 miles into the ride, so probably about 0950 we will arrive at the regroup/meet up point. This is outside the Dulux building on Stamford Brook Street, opposite Trafford College






From here we have about 15 miles of very gentle country lanes to get to the next regroup/meet up point at Marbury Country Park. There is just one hazard to be aware of on this stretch; passing through Dunham Massey Hall grounds we have to cross a narrow footbridge with steps. Dismount necessary.

There is a small General Store 3 miles after Altrincham but it seems to have irregular opening times so don’t rely on it. The first guaranteed food purchase location is Marbury CP about two hours into the ride. Suggest everyone has a few snacks with them in any case.

Through the very picturesque village of Great Budworth at mile 23 with Budworth Mere on the left.







We then arrive in Cumberbatch and take a short detour off the NCN70 to stop at Marbury CP


*Marbury Country Park*

This is at mile 25 and is the next regroup/meet up point. There is a car park here, toilets and a tea van. We expect to arrive about 1100. A chance for a warm drink and a snack. For those interested, the Anderton Boat lift is about 1.5 miles further off the NCN70.

The plan is to limit this stop to about 20 minutes if possible; the riding up to this point has been pretty easy. We then have a further 27 miles to our next stop of Eureka café for lunch. The first 13 miles out of Marbury are the hilliest of the whole ride, mainly rolling with two climbs at Acton Bridge and Mouldsworth although each one shouldn’t take more than 5 minutes to climb and gradients are less than 10%.

After Mouldsworth the ride flattens out and is very gentle all the way to Llandudno

The only caution on this stretch is for three miles along the A5117. This is a busy road. However, on the far side is a shared-use cyclepath.






I strongly recommend using the cyclepath but it is for each rider to decide. At mile 53 we arrive at Eureka café which is our lunch stop and meet up point.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2015)

*Eureka Café*

www.eurekacyclistscafe.co.uk

We expect to arrive for lunch around 1340. I would like to make this stop a max of about an hour. Of course people can stay longer should they wish but should bear in mind the likely time they will arrive in Llandudno. Eureka café also stocks some basic cycling consumables such as tubes, tyres.

After this we have 46 very flat miles to Llandudno. We will have a stop with about 16miles to go at the Bike Hub at Rhyl. Unless we get a strong headwind, we should be able to manage to get to Llandudno 4 hours after leaving Eureka.


2 miles after leaving Eureka café we get to the A550/A494. These are very busy roads but the cyclepath crosses them so caution needed.






The cyclepath uses a mixture of roads and shared use to get to Connah’s Quay. Don’t miss this turning. You will be cycling on a road and it’s easy to miss:






The A648, we have to follow this road for 13 miles. There are some diverts off through villages but it is fair to say that it is not a scenic or particularly pleasant part of the ride. There are some short dual carriageway stretches but, with the exception of a stretch leaving Flint, there are cyclepath options.

Some of the cyclepaths are a bit tricky to spot and not well signposted so keep your eyes peeled.







At Talacre, mile 74 we leave the roads and start the coastal cycleway to Llandudno. With the exception of a few short stretches, there is no more on-road cycling. One caution; the coastal cycleway is shared use and there will be pedestrians. Please exercise caution, I strongly recommend fitting a bell. There is quite a lot of sand on the coastal path and there is a stretch of quite steep revetment so be careful.

At mile 83 we will have our final stop at Rhyl Bike Hub. This is a bike shop and café. The café is a social enterprise to give employment opportunities to local adults with learning disabilities. I expect we will arrive there about 1700.





About a mile before Llandudno there is a short, stiff climb; about 300m @ 10%. On arriving in Llandudno you should ride sensibly along the wide pedestrian promenade on which cycling is permitted. The road alternative is narrow and busy and not recommended.






Arrive at Fish Tram Chips. It is a small restaurant so space may be at a premium.






For those getting a train home Saturday evening you will need to ride to Llandudno Junction. This is about 4 flat miles away. There is a small café at the station.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2015)

*Bike Shops – note that all these should be open Saturday but probably only Halfords on Sunday*

*Halfords*

Manchester Road

Broadheath

Altrincham, Cheshire WA14 5PZ

*Starley Bicycles*

28 Church Street

Altrincham, Cheshire WA14 4DW

*Halfords*

Leicester Street

Northwich, Cheshire CW9 5LG

*Dave Hinde*

227 Manchester Rd

Northwich, Cheshire West and Chester CW9 7NB

*Cyclehouse Cheshire Oaks*

Unit 5 Cheshire Oaks Trade Park

Stanney Mill Lane

Little Stanney

Chester, Cheshire CH2 4JZ

*Shotton Cycles*

24 Chester Road East

Deeside, Flintshire CH5 1QA

*The Bike Hub*

West Parade

Rhyl, Denbighshire LL18 5AS

*East End Cycles*

93 Abergele Rd

Colwyn Bay, Clwyd LL29 7SA

*Halfords*

Unit D3, Mostyn Champneys Retail Park

Charlotte Road

Llandudno LL30 1RY

*West End Cycles*

Conway Road

Llandundno Junction

LL31 9BA


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2015)

Just thought I'd bump this back onto page 1

35 confirmed riders who now have the ride notes and gpx files (although we never have more than about 28 what with folk starting and stopping at different points). About 20 who have expressed interest and either haven't replied to the PM or have replied and are struggling a bit with injuries, illness etc.

Some nice signs of Spring in Cheshire now, hawthorn hedges greening up, daffs out, cherry blossom. Should be verdant by April 25

I'm sure the weather is going to improve in the next few weeks too............


----------



## I like Skol (30 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> and gpx files


And what am I supposed to do with these 'GPX' files? Eat them the night before, stuff them in my ear, or print them off and carry them in case I have to join the bears in the woods?


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2015)

I like Skol said:


> And what am I supposed to do with these 'GPX' files? Eat them the night before, stuff them in my ear, or print them off and carry them in case I have to join the bears in the woods?



You can use the sun (there will be sun) to navigate. That or use the moss growing on the north side of tree trunks like the scouts do. You're job pre-ride is to get your "colleague who shall not be named" on the ride as he is choosing to ignore the PMs

Edit: joking aside, everyone on the ride needs to have some means of navigating the route unless they have arranged to stick, limpet like, to someone who can navigate (TMN is my limpet for the day). At the least that should be the turn by turn routesheet that can be printed off ridewithgps which whilst a bit crap is better than nothing


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2015)

You better have sorted things with the weather gods otherwise I'll sit behind you whingeing all the way (from the Eureka that is, I'll deputise Rich from Manchester).


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> You better have sorted things with the weather gods otherwise I'll sit behind you whingeing all the way (from the Eureka that is, I'll deputise Rich from Manchester).



You know those lovely bracing seaside walks? Blow out the cobwebs and all that? Nothing to say you can't have a lovely bracing seaside ride is there?


----------



## Freds Dad (30 Mar 2015)

I have good news and bad news. I have someone to cover my on call but only from midday which means I won't make the meet at Marbury.
My next plan is to ask SWMBO to drive me to Eureka Cafe and ride from there. What are the arrive and leave times for Eureka so I can work out if I can make it.

@nickyboy can you please resend me the GPX files as I Have "mislaid" them.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> I have good news and bad news. I have someone to cover my on call but only from midday which means I won't make the meet at Marbury.
> My next plan is to ask SWMBO to drive me to Eureka Cafe and ride from there. What are the arrive and leave times for Eureka so I can work out if I can make it.
> 
> @nickyboy can you please resend me the GPX files as I Have "mislaid" them.



PM sent as I would suggest somewhere between Marbury and Eureka as that stretch is very nice so you should ride some of it if possible


----------



## mike3121 (30 Mar 2015)

Lets just hope this rain finishes by then


----------



## pubrunner (30 Mar 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> My next plan is to ask SWMBO to drive me to Eureka Cafe and ride from there.



Good choice !

All the hipsters are starting at the Eureka Cafe - @Crackle , @User3094 , @Rickshaw Phil, @McWobble, @mike3121 etc., (& perhaps @The Brewer ?). 

I'll be starting there too  , replete with my untrendy, baggy shorts  & 35 year old bike.


----------



## Wobblers (30 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Just thought I'd bump this back onto page 1
> 
> 35 confirmed riders who now have the ride notes and gpx files (although we never have more than about 28 what with folk starting and stopping at different points). About 20 who have expressed interest and either haven't replied to the PM or have replied and are struggling a bit with injuries, illness etc.
> 
> ...



I certainly hope so given that it's precipitating down here in the Wirral and tomorrow's forecast suggests that my commute will be ...interesting. If not I shall joining @Crackle with the whinging (or staying in bed! )


----------



## Wobblers (30 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Good choice !
> 
> All the hipsters are starting at the Eureka Cafe - @Crackle , @User3094 , @Rickshaw Phil, @McWobble, @mike3121 etc., (& perhaps @The Brewer ?).
> 
> I'll be starting there too  , replete with my untrendy, baggy shorts  & 35 year old bike.



Hipster? Me?! How very dare you! No whisky for you


----------



## mike3121 (31 Mar 2015)

I have got myself a new bike,CANNONDALE Synapse Claris, this will probably the first serious ride I will be using it on due to what the weather is looking like and work also gets in the way.
I will try to get out on it a few time before hand to practice using clipless pedals which I have never used before.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Mar 2015)

mike3121 said:


> I have got myself a new bike,CANNONDALE Synapse Claris, this will probably the first serious ride I will be using it on due to what the weather is looking like and work also gets in the way.
> I will try to get out on it a few time before hand to practice using clipless pedals which I have never used before.



Very wise to have a good few rides beforehand.

A 100 mile ride is not the occasion to use clipless for the first time.

If you are still a bit hit and miss come ride time, just use platforms, you will do just as well.


----------



## mike3121 (31 Mar 2015)

I will try to get as many rides as I can leading upto it. Im only doing from Eureka to Llandudno


----------



## nickyboy (31 Mar 2015)

mike3121 said:


> I will try to get as many rides as I can leading upto it. Im only doing from Eureka to Llandudno



Nice bike. Just get a bit of practice in clipping in and unclipping and you'll be fine. From Eureka there's a bit of stopping and starting at road junctions and traffic lights on the A548 but not much. Once onto the NCN5 you're away apart from a few of these fellas that will probably need an unclip (I just go for it and hope to squeeze through)


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Mar 2015)

mike3121 said:


> I will try to get as many rides as I can leading upto it. Im only doing from Eureka to Llandudno



I've ridden with Nick, he carries a pair of flip-flops to avoid the duck walk when he's off the bike.

Good tip, I thought.


----------



## mike3121 (31 Mar 2015)

I had forgotten I will have to practice walking to


----------



## nickyboy (31 Mar 2015)

mike3121 said:


> I had forgotten I will have to practice walking to



Recommend the flip-flops. I pop a pair in my jersey pocket, they weigh next to nothing. When I go in the café I leave my cycling shoes clipped into the pedals and put on the flip-flops on. Much more comfortable. Also can be used in chip shops, pubs, ropey nightclubs, late night kebab shops


----------



## pubrunner (31 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> . . . . . . . just use platforms, . . . . . . .



. . .to impress the ladies in the pub, afterwards ?


----------



## nickyboy (31 Mar 2015)

Here's @theclaud in hers, ready for another 100 miler


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Apr 2015)

Its all looking rather exciting the closer we get. I will be in no rush so will be lurking down the back end of the bunch.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

User said:


> With all the cool kids.



I always had you down as one of those kids on the back seat of the school bus


----------



## pubrunner (2 Apr 2015)

User said:


> With all the cool kids.



You do know, that group will include me ?


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

I've made a commitment to navigate for TMN so unless she's going to power on at the front, shielding us in the peleton, I'm down the back too


----------



## gavroche (2 Apr 2015)

I won't need any mapping device as I will be joining you either in Rhyl or somewhere in Prestatyn. By then you should all be a bit tired so I should be able to keep up with you on the way to Llandudno, at the back of the pack of course. Lanterne rouge, that's me.


----------



## gavroche (2 Apr 2015)

Just thought, how many of you are doing this ride so far?


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

gavroche said:


> I won't need any mapping device as I will be joining you either in Rhyl or somewhere in Prestatyn. By then you should all be a bit tired so I should be able to keep up with you on the way to Llandudno, at the back of the pack of course. Lanterne rouge, that's me.



Nooooooo way!

You and I know the NCN5 is a bit tricky in places so I'm nominating you to be Lanterne blanc...........our guiding light


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

gavroche said:


> Just thought, how many of you are doing this ride so far?



It's a good question. I PM'd everyone who has expressed interest in the ride (that's about 58). I got replies from about 40 of which about 35 are up for it. But some folk are doing all of it, some are doing 1st half, some are doing 2nd half so it's a bit of a moveable feast.

No idea if any of the 18 who didn't reply to the PM are planning on coming or not but seems like we have quite a lot (let's see what happens nearer the date when the weather forecast becomes clearer)


----------



## gavroche (2 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Nooooooo way!
> 
> You and I know the NCN5 is a bit tricky in places so I'm nominating you to be Lanterne blanc...........our guiding light


The only tricky bit is a very sharp slope in Llandulas, but only about 100 metres long and up the Little Orme just before Llandudno. It usually takes me 3 minutes to ride it but don't forget, I am slow. Parts of the cycling path is narrow so we will have to form an orderly line, avoiding dogs and walkers, but usually ok.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> This is embarrassing me! I'm really not going to need constant supervision - I think there will be a gang of us all together at the back .



Yeah, all the kool kids down the back, flicking paper pellets at the nerdy ones at the front


----------



## I like Skol (2 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Yeah, all the kool kids down the back, flicking paper pellets at the nerdy ones at the front


Judging by the pre-ride banter I'm not sure there will be any front-runners to flick pellets at?


----------



## Wobblers (2 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Judging by the pre-ride banter I'm not sure there will be any front-runners to flick pellets at?



Are you volunteering?


----------



## mike3121 (2 Apr 2015)

Looks like there is going to be quite a few of us in the "back pack"

I have been out today on my new bike for the 1st time (had it a week now) it wasn't a long ride just up and down the prom, practicing getting in and out of clipless pedals, went quite well seems as its the 1st time ive used them.
hoping to get out on a ride tomorrow, dodging bank holiday day trippers, this will be a test for getting out of pedals, could end up a bit cut and bruised!

looking forward to meeting up at Eureka


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Apr 2015)

mike3121 said:


> Looks like there is going to be quite a few of us in the "back pack"
> 
> I have been out today on my new bike for the 1st time (had it a week now) it wasn't a long ride just up and down the prom, practicing getting in and out of clipless pedals, went quite well seems as its the 1st time ive used them.
> hoping to get out on a ride tomorrow, dodging bank holiday day trippers, this will be a test for getting out of pedals, could end up a bit cut and bruised!
> ...


You need to get a good length ride in, not for the clipping in and out but to make sure your still comfortable after 10miles or so, as you may need to adjust the cleats slightly in or out, so take an Allen key with you.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Apr 2015)

Just a heads up for the ride. Came across this today which will most likely mean a slight detour on the day...










When we get to the little fortress thing we will most likely have to divert up the path on the left and travel along Marine Drive for a short distance, at least as far as The Pavilion.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Just a heads up for the ride. Came across this today which will most likely mean a slight detour on the day...
> View attachment 84707
> 
> View attachment 84708
> ...



Cheers Skol, I went onto Marine drive on my recce as you suggest. You sure you can't sneak past the blockage on the prom?


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2015)

Well, thank goodness for that.

I''ve been sweating on the Llandudno Travelodge for us all. They have kept putting back the opening date. It was originally November '14 - it's a brand new Travelodge. They opened just in time for Easter, having cancelled a load of March bookings.

Oh, and a quick heads up re bike spaces on the trains home. When I did my recce I had booked a place so no problem for me. The official bike store onboard has two spaces (with sort of seatbelts to keep the bikes stable) but there was definitely room for about four or five bikes there. Just need to lock them together. With a bit of faffing about I would think most if not all of us will be able to put our bikes in the official bike store location on the trains, reservation or no reservation


----------



## Haitch (6 Apr 2015)

From Llandudno Daily Pictures:





The new Clarence Travelodge seen yesterday, which is now officially open for business.

Look closely to the left of the hotel and you can see the cable cars making their way up and down the Great Orme.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 Apr 2015)

Just about to finish a three week holiday in the mountains of the north Philippines (Baguio City), the wife thinks we are here to see family and for our daughter to meet all her cousins, but the true agenda was to get some altitude training (got to take the sausage challenge seriously) and to acclimatise to 25-30deg temperature as I have heard its going to be a scorcher on the 25th. When i say training I do mean thinking about training, as its far to hot to actually do anything, and far to dangerous to attempt riding the local roads. Just need to get on the bike when I get home and do a few miles before the big day.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Just about to finish a three week holiday in the mountains of the north Philippines (Baguio City), the wife thinks we are here to see family and for our daughter to meet all her cousins, but the true agenda was to get some altitude training (got to take the sausage challenge seriously) and to acclimatise to 25-30deg temperature as I have heard its going to be a scorcher on the 25th. When i say training I do mean thinking about training, as its far to hot to actually do anything, and far to dangerous to attempt riding the local roads. Just need to get on the bike when I get home and do a few miles before the big day.



I'm also warm weather training next week.

All inclusive resort, got to get my alcohol tolerance level up to CC standard


----------



## pubrunner (7 Apr 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Booked in at the Morlea, anyone else? 0.2 miles from the centre +9 star rating for £36 - not a bad deal. And the bonus being it's less than a 4 min walk from The Albert real ale pub!
> 
> http://www.albertllandudno.co.uk



I'm also booked in at the Morlea - I've just had the booking confirmed.

If anyone else is thinking of staying over in Llandudno, I suggest that you make a booking asap. On Trip Advisor, many places have nothing available.

I've only cycled once in the last two months - I did 12 miles on Sunday. It's a good job that I'm starting at Eureka 

Unusually, everything seems to be working out - Lady Pubby has agreed to follow me to Llandudno to drop off my car and she's then going to give me a lift to the Eureka - to arrive about 1pm. 

Looking forward to this one  & especially, a few drinks afterwards - hopefully, the wine & women will flow in equal quantities.


----------



## pubrunner (7 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I''ve been sweating on the Llandudno Travelodge for us all. They have kept putting back the opening date. It was originally November '14 - it's a brand new Travelodge. They opened just in time for Easter, having cancelled a load of March bookings.



Approx. how many are staying over in Llandudno ?


----------



## Freds Dad (7 Apr 2015)

I was thinking of staying over but SWMBO has said she will pick me up although I have looked at getting the train back to Crewe and she meets me there.

My other problem was about a change of footwear when I get to Llandudno. Any suggestions on how best to transport a change of footwear and maybe clothes apart from a bag on my back?


----------



## nickyboy (7 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Approx. how many are staying over in Llandudno ?



Current estimate is about 30 riding to Llandudno. I guess at least half are stopping over but no exact numbers. Plenty for a fun night out, that's for sure


----------



## nickyboy (7 Apr 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> I was thinking of staying over but SWMBO has said she will pick me up although I have looked at getting the train back to Crewe and she meets me there.
> 
> My other problem was about a change of footwear when I get to Llandudno. Any suggestions on how best to transport a change of footwear and maybe clothes apart from a bag on my back?



You could post stuff to @Ootini I think, he's offered something like that upthread.

I'm also sticking a pair of flip flops in my jersey pocket to pop on in cafes


----------



## Ootini (8 Apr 2015)

Yep. If anyone needs to have anything waiting for them in Llandudno, send me a pm and I'll give you a postal address to send stuff to, I'll make sure it's waiting at the King's Head when we arrive.


----------



## Ootini (8 Apr 2015)

Also if anyone wants to drop anything off with me on the Sunday morning for me to post back to a given address, that's fine too. Just let me know.


----------



## KneesUp (8 Apr 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> My other problem was about a change of footwear when I get to Llandudno. Any suggestions on how best to transport a change of footwear and maybe clothes apart from a bag on my back?





plus


----------



## nickyboy (8 Apr 2015)

KneesUp said:


> View attachment 85108
> plus
> View attachment 85109



Trainers I recognise. Not sure why you'd want to take what appears to be a gimp mask on a CC ride but each to their own.


----------



## pubrunner (8 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Trainers I recognise. Not sure why you'd want to take what appears to be a gimp mask on a CC ride but each to their own.



Pubby makes trip to garage, to change gimp mask toe clips, for more aesthetically pleasing spd pedals.


----------



## doughnut (8 Apr 2015)

My wife is dropping me off at Piccadilly in the car then driving to Llandudno, so anyone who wants to chuck bags into the car and get them back at the end is welcome to. Closer to the ride I will post with details of where she's planning to park. Its still possible that I might get her to stop at Eureka as well, and will take bags there too.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2015)

Mid range forecast looking hopeful

Not as nice as this week but 12 degrees, cloudy, no rain and.....wait for it....SE or E light winds  (so probably lashing it down with a gusty westerly)


----------



## Ootini (10 Apr 2015)

SE / E? I've heard of an easterly wind, my grand father told me of one way back in the mists of time.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Apr 2015)

Anything just slightly milder than apocalyptic will do for me. Stiff upper lip, carry on regardless etc.....


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Absolutely. As this is Wales, I am assuming I will have to grease myself up like a cross channel swimmer. Anything better than that would be bliss.



It appears The Claud, our Ride Shaman (although I'm not sure you can have a female shaman but there you go) has been invoking some serious weather ju ju down in deepest Swansea


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Absolutely. As this is Wales, I am assuming I will have to grease myself up like a cross channel swimmer. Anything better than that would be bliss.


When you get to Eureka, you and Pubby's shorts can stay outside then.


----------



## Nigel182 (10 Apr 2015)

Started to get the Ribble into Touring Mode as it's going to be a long day out for me wish I was staying over but used all this years holiday......





Got a few more miles into the legs today as well.


----------



## pubrunner (10 Apr 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Started to get the Ribble into Touring Mode as it's going to be a long day out for me wish I was staying over but used all this years holiday......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smart looking bike !

The bag on the handlebars could hold a few beers . . .


----------



## Nigel182 (10 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Smart looking bike !
> 
> The bag on the handlebars could hold a few beers . . .



It's got a handy inside pocket for the hip flask Spiced Rum today thinking possibly same or Tequilla on the ride


----------



## pubrunner (10 Apr 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> It's got a handy inside pocket for the hip flask Spiced Rum today thinking possibly same or Tequilla on the ride



I'm sure I'll find where you've stashed the Spiced Rum - hopefully, before @rich p does


----------



## middleagecyclist (10 Apr 2015)

I think I might be on for this from Manchester...if there is still room?


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2015)

middleagecyclist said:


> I think I might be on for this from Manchester...if there is still room?



You're very welcome to join the ride. The ride notes are about 5 pages back in this thread which tell you hopefully everything you need to know. Any questions at all just ask
If you want the gpx file please PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.

I'll stick you on the master list in post#1.


----------



## doughnut (10 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Smart looking bike !
> 
> The bag on the handlebars could hold a few beers . . .



I bought myself one of these off ebay to carry all my luggage






Bargain for under 3 quid I thought.
Turns out that I can put my wrist watch in the left hand pocket if I take the watch strap off, and I can put as many jelly babies in the right hand pocket as I want (as long as the number is less than 3 and I take the heads off first).


----------



## middleagecyclist (11 Apr 2015)

Thinking of staying over Saturday night and cycling back Sunday. Probably camp. Anyone know of any likely wild camp sites not too far from the pub??


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2015)

Had a couple of hours to kill in Wilmslow so I took a run out to Marbury CP for a cuppa. I've already posted some of the tea van menu upthread, here's the other half.






A word of warning. It's just a couple of ladies serving so I suspect 30 cyclists descending on the van will overwhelm them a bit. I suggest that the less quick riders get to the front of the queue. Faster riders to the back; they can catch up with the less fast ones on the next leg to Eureka.

I've told them to expect us anyway


----------



## Cubist (11 Apr 2015)

Did a practice flat run with my three co-riders today. 50 flat miles out of York (well, 158 feet of climbing before we got to Pocklington ) Nasty gusting headwind for the last 20 miles or so, so all this talk of Easterlies is welcome. Bikes are working, even if Martin's hip isn't now. . For four riders used to lumpy 1000 feet per 10 miles Pennine style riding, flat riding is errrrr, different! Can't wait.


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2015)

I came down the sausage challenge hill today: I reckon that sausage is safe. Chapeau if you get up that on a typical fixed gear.


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2015)

middleagecyclist said:


> Thinking of staying over Saturday night and cycling back Sunday. Probably camp. Anyone know of any likely wild camp sites not too far from the pub??


There is an open cave called Parisella's cave on the Great Orme near the pier. People sometimes bivvy there overnight, it's a popular climbing venue. Might be a possibility for you.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> I came down the sausage challenge hill today: I reckon that sausage is safe. Chapeau if you get up that on a typical fixed gear.



No need to get all the way up to win. Just the furthest without dabbing down. I use the word "just" somewhat loosely


----------



## Freds Dad (12 Apr 2015)

Looking at train times to get home to save SWMBO driving over. What is the ETA in Llandudno and which station do I need to book from?


----------



## nickyboy (12 Apr 2015)

Hoping to get to Llandudno about 1830. Need time for fish and chips and also cycle to Llandudno Junction which is about 3 or 4 miles away


----------



## middleagecyclist (12 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Did a practice flat run with my three co-riders today. 50 flat miles out of York (well, 158 feet of climbing before we got to Pocklington ) Nasty gusting headwind for the last 20 miles or so, so all this talk of Easterlies is welcome. Bikes are working, even if Martin's hip isn't now. . For four riders used to lumpy 1000 feet per 10 miles Pennine style riding, flat riding is errrrr, different! Can't wait.


I've done flat riding. 160+ miles into a hot headwind crossing Lincolnshire and Cambridgeshire to the north of London. Like being blasted by a hairdryer. Awful. Prefer the Pennines any day!


----------



## Hicky (15 Apr 2015)

I'm waiting on confirmation...I could be working.....


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2015)

Hicky said:


> I'm waiting on confirmation...I could be working.....



No problem. I'm going to send out a final PM to all the uncommitted on post#1 next week some time. Hopefully that'll finalise the list. I do need to know if people are coming or not (last minute cry offs are allowed but you have to let me know by phone) so that I know who I'm expecting and where.

All the committeds will also get a PM from me next week with my phone number so they can contact me in the event of a last minute cry off or some delay problem on the day


----------



## theclaud (15 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> *All the committeds* will also get a PM from me next week with my phone number so they can contact me in the event of a last minute cry off or some delay problem on the day



Can we have @rich p committed ASAP?


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Can we have @rich p committed ASAP?


I'm committed enough to have booked hundreds of pounds worth of train tickets via a virtually indecipherable Indian-based, Virgin booking line. Fúcking torture.
Time will tell if I actually get to the start but, hey ho, as they say


----------



## I like Skol (16 Apr 2015)

I've just had a brilliant idea!

As there is going to be such a large group going on this jolly to the seaside and many of us will not have met before, how about we all wear a name tag? I'm pretty hopeless at remembering names at the best of times. Throw in a large group and a splash of alcohol and the situation is going to be hopeless. I think something with your Cyclechat user name most prominently and perhaps real name below if you are happy to divulge such information, a bit like this...






I'm going to laminate mine in case of spillage


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2015)

I've printed that out, I'll wear it too. 

I'm John Ryder, no, I'm......


----------



## I like Skol (16 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> I've printed that out, I'll wear it too.
> 
> I'm John Ryder, no, I'm......


Why do you think I put my picture on it? It's impossible for there to be two such handsome chaps on one ride


----------



## theclaud (16 Apr 2015)

User said:


> I'll laminate my avatar.


Superfluous.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Superfluous.


Hey! Not so much of the 'super'


----------



## nickyboy (16 Apr 2015)

It is a matter of concern to me. I've just about got the hang of the most of the CC names for the ride. Then I get emails from you all with your (presumably) real names. Why the flip you can't be sensible like @User (whom I really hope is actually called that) I don't know. Double black marks to @wanda2010 whom I assumed was actually called Wanda but isn't

I'll do my best on the day but don't expect miracles, particularly as the evening wears on


----------



## mike3121 (16 Apr 2015)

I'm still a definite for this from Ureka 

And my name IS Mike


----------



## nickyboy (16 Apr 2015)

mike3121 said:


> I'm still a definite for this from Ureka
> 
> And my name IS Mike


You're my hero, as is anyone else with a CC name vaguely reminiscent of their real name on this ride


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I've just had a brilliant idea!
> 
> As there is going to be such a large group going on this jolly to the seaside and many of us will not have met before, how about we all wear a name tag? I'm pretty hopeless at remembering names at the best of times. Throw in a large group and a splash of alcohol and the situation is going to be hopeless. I think something with your Cyclechat user name most prominently and perhaps real name below if you are happy to divulge such information, a bit like this...
> 
> ...


Is there any way of incorporating an 'ignore member' function?


----------



## Andrew Br (16 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're my hero, as is anyone else with a CC name vaguely reminiscent of their real name on this ride


I've never been a hero before (or not that anyone has told me).

Rgds,

Jeff.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (16 Apr 2015)

Pete here , but had the nickname of Dodds ever since primary school.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're my hero, *as is anyone else with a CC name vaguely reminiscent of their real name on this ride*


Oh, good. I really am Phil and my user name used to be my trading name when I ran my rickshaw (before having a go at a cycling DVD: link)


----------



## pubrunner (16 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> Is there any way of incorporating an 'ignore member' function?



Did you have anyone in particular in mind ?


----------



## pubrunner (16 Apr 2015)

mike3121 said:


> I'm still a definite for this from Ureka
> 
> And my name IS Mike



I'm starting from the Eureka too !

Apart from not having done any training, I'm very well organised for the Ride - Lady Pubby is following me to Llandudno to drop off my car, then we are heading off to the Eureka in her car.

Is @User3094 starting at Eureka or Marbury ?


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Did you have anyone in particular in mind ?


Of course not Pubby, I was merely assisting those who are ignoring me


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> It is a matter of concern to me. I've just about got the hang of the most of the CC names for the ride. Then I get emails from you all with your (presumably) real names. Why the flip you can't be sensible like @User (whom I really hope is actually called that) I don't know. Double black marks to @wanda2010 whom I assumed was actually called Wanda but isn't
> 
> I'll do my best on the day but don't expect miracles, particularly as the evening wears on



Wossa problem? I answer to Wanda or Sonia


----------



## mike3121 (17 Apr 2015)

I've only done about 25 miles training on new road bike, done a lot more on my hybrid. Planning on doing 30+ miles tomorrow to see if I've set bike up properly and get more used to cleats


----------



## pubrunner (18 Apr 2015)

Here on the Shropshire/Wales border, we are having a great day weather-wise - i hope it's the same next week ! . . . . . . . though I guess, when we hit the pub(s) afterwards, it won't really matter what the weather's like.


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> The only bit of Rhyl we will see is the shared use cycleway right next to the sea. It's perfectly nice. I dare say if you go a couple of streets inland it may be a bit tatty like a lot of faded seaside resorts. The fancy new bridge we'll take to the Bike Hub café is pretty swish



I was in Rhyl this week. They just started digging up the prom from Splash Point to the Suncentre. (I rode from Prestatyn to Splashpoint no probs.) That may be finished by the time you get there, I think it was supposed to take 2 weeks. However the section from just before Marine Drive to the river is undergoing some work as well. I rode along the pavement but there is reduced width. The new bridge is accessible as is Bike Hub.

When I was there, the section of coast path beyond Bike Hub (I only went as far as Asda) had a great deal of sand on it. OK, I'm pretty inexperienced and on a Tesco Special but I had to walk most of that.



nickyboy said:


> Here's my fave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I rode along there, between the sand at the top & the slope + the wind blowing sand into my face. I'd love to ride parts of it with you guys, sadly I'm now back dahn souf.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Apr 2015)

I'm going to reissue the GPS files next week with a slight Rhyl modification to take into account the above. Bit of a moveable feast it seems so we'll need to make sure we don't blindly follow the route and disappear down a hole in the prom or whatever.

The NCN5 is always a bit sandy as it's right next to the beach. You've just got to watch out for thicker coverings that might catch your bike's wheel. The Prestatyn-Rhyl section is OK so long as you're sensible on the revetment and when I rode Rhyl-Llandudno it was OK too but it changes day by day so let's see. Shouldn't be too bad as it tends to be the stormy weather that deposits most of the sand off the beach


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2015)

I won't be there next week - wife has booked a night out with friends and we are at a Diabetes event with my lad first thing Sunday morning (wife is regretting this decision as she is at a Greek restraunt until about 2am the night before).

Brief update on the seafront at Rhyl. We rode on it today - there were signs up 'cyclists dismount' but the surface is 95% complete with just a small rough tarmac section - I would expect this to be finished by next week. I went through on the road bike. The storms earlier this week deposited loads of sand on the promenade between Prestatyn and Rhyl - fortunately, it's mostly been cleared this week by JCB's onto the steps for the sea to wash it away. Was clear enough today for a road bike on 23mm tyres. You just have to watch the odd section, and there may be a few bits after Rhyl that may be sandy.

Stopped at The Hub Cafe in Rhyl today - nice stop off point !


----------



## nickyboy (19 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> I won't be there next week - wife has booked a night out with friends and we are at a Diabetes event with my lad first thing Sunday morning (wife is regretting this decision as she is at a Greek restraunt until about 2am the night before).
> 
> Brief update on the seafront at Rhyl. We rode on it today - there were signs up 'cyclists dismount' but the surface is 95% complete with just a small rough tarmac section - I would expect this to be finished by next week. I went through on the road bike. The storms earlier this week deposited loads of sand on the promenade between Prestatyn and Rhyl - fortunately, it's mostly been cleared this week by JCB's onto the steps for the sea to wash it away. Was clear enough today for a road bike on 23mm tyres. You just have to watch the odd section, and there may be a few bits after Rhyl that may be sandy.
> 
> Stopped at The Hub Cafe in Rhyl today - nice stop off point !


What a pity you can't make it. I had you down as one of the fast men designated to keep the wind off the rest of us. I've still got my eye on a few others mind you.
Thanks for the route update. As mentioned I'm going to send out a new gpx with a slight route mod for rhyl. Regarding sand hopefully it'll add to the atmosphere of a seaside ride


----------



## BRounsley (20 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're my hero, as is anyone else with a CC name vaguely reminiscent of their real name on this ride



b(rian)rounsley ….the pictures is also me …. working in IT you’d think I’d be a bit more security minded with my online data!


----------



## Crackle (20 Apr 2015)

I can't actually divulge my identity for reasons of national security. In fact, I'm sending some odd looking unfit guy in my place.


----------



## Cubist (20 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> the surface is 95% complete with just a small rough tarmac section



Bit like Huddersfield Rd Ravensthorpe then, except there's more tarmac......


----------



## Cubist (20 Apr 2015)

BRounsley said:


> b(rian)rounsley ….the pictures is also me …. working in IT you’d think I’d be a bit more security minded with my online data!


My Avatar is not me, and I'm round rather than cube shaped.....


----------



## nickyboy (20 Apr 2015)

BRounsley said:


> b(rian)rounsley ….the pictures is also me …. working in IT you’d think I’d be a bit more security minded with my online data!



Hence me finding you on Strava. I've seen your times......you're definitely at the front if we get a headwind


----------



## pubrunner (20 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> . . . I'm sending some odd looking unfit guy in my place.



Ha ! That's my strategy too ! . . . And I don't have to work too hard on it !


----------



## DiddlyDodds (20 Apr 2015)

Due to several reasons I've hardly done any training for Saturday, at the weekend I went out on my road bike only to do 5 miles before the creaking from the back wheel turned into spinning legs as the free wheel hub gave up the ghost, so it was a 5 mile push/walk back home to swap to the mountain bike, only to get 3 miles before the back tyre exploded.
So should a brisk 8 mile walk be required on Sat I am well in there, regards riding the first 50miles hopefully that's in the legs from last month, after that it will be down to how many times I can say "are we there yet", as well as how much I can eat in the name of energy for the remaining 50 miles.


----------



## Crackle (20 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Ha ! That's my strategy too ! . . . And I don't have to work too hard on it !


You rode up devils staircase and did the Welsh 100 miler with Guinness in your water bottle and ancient drag inducing shorts. No one actually believes what you say any more.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Due to several reasons I've hardly done any training for Saturday, at the weekend I went out on my road bike only to get 5 miles in and the creaking from the back wheel turned into spinning legs as the free wheel hub gave up the ghost, so after a 5 mile push/walk back home to swap to the mountain bike, I got 3 miles before the back tyre exploded.
> So should a brisk 8 mile walk be required on Sat I am well in there, regards the riding the first 50miles will be in the legs from last month, after that it will be down to how many times I can say "are we there yet", as well as how much I can eat in the name of energy for the remaining 50 miles.



You're officially a Hard Man of the Hills. It's that flat it'll feel like 98 downhill miles to you


----------



## DiddlyDodds (20 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You're officially a Hard Man of the Hills. It's that flat it'll feel like 98 downhill miles to you



But hills have a down side (or should that be an up side) where you can free wheel for ten minutes, where as the flat has no rest bite, its non stop peddling.


----------



## BRounsley (20 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Hence me finding you on Strava. I've seen your times......you're definitely at the front if we get a headwind



I hoped that was you and not the local bike thief!

Due to the “heavy rain” forecast there’ll be too much spray to bother drafting!


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Apr 2015)

BRounsley said:


> Due to the “heavy rain” forecast there’ll be too much spray to bother drafting!


Rain!? I might have to give it a miss if the weather isn't fine and dry with a gentle tailwind. I have standards you know!


----------



## mybike (20 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> I can't actually divulge my identity for reasons of national security. In fact, I'm sending some odd looking unfit guy in my place.



Not like your avatar then.



DiddlyDodds said:


> But hills have a down side (or should that be an up side) where you can free wheel for ten minutes, where as the flat has no rest bite, its non stop peddling.



In my experience (granted it is limited) the Prestatyn/Rhyl seafront has, depending on wind direction, a definite free wheel option.


----------



## Littgull (20 Apr 2015)

mybike said:


> Not like your avatar then.
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience (granted it is limited) the Prestatyn/Rhyl seafront has, depending on wind direction, a definite free wheel option.


I'm afraid I won't be able to make this one due to family commitments. I hope you have good weather and a great ride.


----------



## pubrunner (20 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> You rode up devils staircase and did the Welsh 100 miler with Guinness in your water bottle and ancient drag inducing shorts. No one actually believes what you say any more.



Yebbut, that was eons ago !

I didn't think the Staircase was too bad - yes, it was pretty steep, but it wasn't too long. What I did find difficult, were the flat sections of the Welsh 100 miler - there I was, happily doing about 16mph, when the likes of Lukesdad, @robjh @Banjo and @rich p just took off, like men possessed. Very quickly, they were out of sight . . . I just couldn't spin any faster . . . the feckers  - they were aware that we were close to the pub. Same thing happened on the Llanwrtyd Wells ride, the other riders caught the scent of the pub from five miles out - I ended up going the wrong way and missing valuable pub time.

There's nowt wrong with Guinness on a long ride - surely, I can't be the only one who gets bored with sickly, sweet energy drinks ?

You'll be pleased to know, I'll be wearing my baggy MTB shorts


----------



## theclaud (20 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I didn't think the Staircase was too bad



 Yeah they should rename it the Fluffy Bunny's Stepladder.


----------



## rich p (20 Apr 2015)

Pubby, I'm not going to have a drink till you turn up. Honest :-)


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2015)

Sorry chaps, i'm not coming  My good lady is working and I have four mini-me's to look after.........unless someone wants them for the day  They are house trained but will require feeding and they will ask for two of the one thing you offer them !


----------



## pubrunner (20 Apr 2015)

Littgull said:


> I'm afraid I won't be able to make this one due to family commitments. I hope you have good weather and a great ride.





skudupnorth said:


> Sorry chaps, i'm not coming  My good lady is working and I have four mini-me's to look after.........unless someone wants them for the day  They are house trained but will require feeding and they will ask for two of the one thing you offer them !



Sorry to hear you fellas can't make it; if it goes well and he's so inclined, perhaps @nickyboy will organise a similar event.


----------



## pubrunner (20 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> Pubby, I'm not going to have a drink till you turn up. Honest :-)



Yeah right !

On the Llanwrtyd Wells ride, @theclaud was quaffing her third pint by the time I got there - from the opposite direction to everyone else.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Sorry to hear you fellas can't make it; if it goes well and he's so inclined, perhaps @nickyboy will organise a similar event.



Let's see how this one goes. It's my first ever organised ride so I'm sure I will have made some mistakes. If it's rubbish then no doubt I'll get thrown off Llandudno pier, never to be seen again. If it goes well and there seems to be an appetite for another "Big Northern City we can get to by Train, to the Seaside Somewhere" ride then I will organise it, work permitting.

TBH, I'm a bit naffed off with the weather forecast. It is unbelievably perfect right now for the ride but we look set for sunshine, showers and a bit of a headwind on the day


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Apr 2015)

April Showers, they are to be expected, as it is in fact still April, hopefully it will be more sun than showers, but at least its not forecasting Snow.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Apr 2015)

Does this affect our route
Post by JPBoothy in the Chat Cafe

I have just cycled to work down the Chester - Deeside Greenway (NCN 5) and could not believe my eyes when I spotted about 10 Gypsy Caravans parked end to end along the cycle path. No doubt more will appear as the word gets around their community. The rubbish is already starting to gather along the grass verge. As soon as I got to work I called the Cheshire Police to make sure that they were aware, and they told me that the North Wales Police are currently dealing with the situation. The cheeky buggers have gained access by lifting the pad-locked gate from its hinges at the Saughall entrance. Surprised that they haven't weighed it in for scrap yet. Please be careful if you have to cycle that route as there are kids and dogs running all over the cycle path


----------



## nickyboy (21 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Does this affect our route
> Post by JPBoothy in the Chat Cafe
> 
> I have just cycled to work down the Chester - Deeside Greenway (NCN 5) and could not believe my eyes when I spotted about 10 Gypsy Caravans parked end to end along the cycle path. No doubt more will appear as the word gets around their community. The rubbish is already starting to gather along the grass verge. As soon as I got to work I called the Cheshire Police to make sure that they were aware, and they told me that the North Wales Police are currently dealing with the situation. The cheeky buggers have gained access by lifting the pad-locked gate from its hinges at the Saughall entrance. Surprised that they haven't weighed it in for scrap yet. Please be careful if you have to cycle that route as there are kids and dogs running all over the cycle path



No. That's the bit from Chester to Connah's Quay. We get to Connah's Quay from Eureka Café a completely different way. Our route is all primroses, bluebell woods and shady oaks


----------



## nickyboy (21 Apr 2015)

I don't half look after the ride participants.

I called up Fish Tram Chips re Saturday and they have agreed to extend the "last orders" from 1900 to 1915 and the chucking out from 1930 to 2000...........just for us. They will try to seat us all inside but it's small so maybe some of the hardy souls will have to sit outside and peer longing through the window at the rest of us ensconced in centrally-hearted loveliness 

This gives 10hrs 15mins from leaving Piccadilly to get to the chippy. As I've mentioned elsewhere, if you're a bit tight even on the extended time, get someone who is there to order for you to make sure you don't miss out. Worst case scenario is go to the pub across the road which serves food all evening (I think)


----------



## pubrunner (21 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Worst case scenario is go to the pub across the road which serves food all evening (I think)



As worst case scenarios go, that's pretty good !


----------



## pubrunner (21 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> . . . . . . . and a bit of a headwind on the day



I'll be tucking in, right behind @rich p  . . . . . . . what headwind ?


----------



## mike3121 (21 Apr 2015)

I have been keeping an eye on the weather forecast, lets hope they get it wrong again!

I hope the weather dosent put to many people off


----------



## nickyboy (21 Apr 2015)

mike3121 said:


> I have been keeping an eye on the weather forecast, lets hope they get it wrong again!
> 
> I hope the weather dosent put to many people off


Don't be scaring folk with days to go!

In any case, current BBC forecast is no rain til about 4pm. Then it's sunshine with light showers. Headwind, but not very strong


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Apr 2015)

mike3121 said:


> I have been keeping an eye on the weather forecast, lets hope they get it wrong again!
> 
> I hope the weather dosent put to many people off


The latest update looks a bit better than yesterday's: A bit breezy but light rather than heavy showers. Touch wood, it'll improve further yet.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The latest update looks a bit better than yesterday's: A bit breezy but light rather than heavy showers. Touch wood, it'll improve further yet.


Not a bloody chance! I'm coming so it will be arctic showers and a headwind from hell......


----------



## nickyboy (21 Apr 2015)

REVISED GPX FILES

I have slightly modified the gpx files that I've already sent you to take into account a diversion at Rhyl and also a closure at Connah's Quay

The revised files are loaded on Post#1 of the thread. Please use these files on the day, these are the final versions

Foy the old skool amongst us I have also attached the cuesheet file if you're going all audax stylee


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2015)

At least on the coast a headwind is constant, not a gusty affair you get in towns.


----------



## Pjays666 (22 Apr 2015)

Weather seems to be looking better every day. Who knows we may need sun cream by sat. After a weekend cycling in the lakes last week it will make a change for a flatter route and will be good to put a face to some of the names too.


----------



## Ootini (22 Apr 2015)

Anyone wishing to post anything to Llandudno for the evening / next day, I'd say this is your last chance. PM me for more info.

Ta


----------



## Ootini (22 Apr 2015)

Saturday at destination according to XC weather:

7-15 mph W/SW so that should be no problem.
11-13*c Not too hot, not too cold.
Light cloud.

Basically, spot on in my opinion. Too hot and sunny slows me down.

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/llandudno


----------



## I like Skol (22 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Break a leg.


 They say you should try everything once. I've had my go at this thanks!


----------



## pubrunner (22 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> They say you should try everything once.



Have you ever tried Real Ale ? 

Or do you really prefer Skol - at a leg-bending  2.8% abv ?


----------



## doughnut (22 Apr 2015)

My wifes luggage pickup from Piccadilly is still going ahead. We're planning on arriving at Piccadilly short stay car park just after 8:30am. I'm pretty sure that you can stay there free for 20 mins, so anyone who wants to can sling their bag in the back of the car. Its a red Vauxhall Astra estate(GV61FWZ) - I will have my bike leaning up against the boot until around 8:50. The car park is on Fairfield Street, and there are lifts there to get you directly into Piccadilly station and just a couple of hundred yards to the ride meeting point.












Car park at Piccadilly



__ doughnut
__ 22 Apr 2015






Might be worth sticking your mobile number on your bag. PM me and I will know to expect your bag and hang around as long as possible. I'll give you my mobile number as well, so I can tell you now much I got for your stuff on ebay. Hopefully, my wife will find a car park very close to the fish and chip shop in Llandudno and you can collect them from there.

My wife hasn't decided yet, but she wants to go for a run and most likely places are Marbury Country Park or along the prom at Llandudno. Good chance she will also meet us at Eureka and if so she can take bags there as well. If she goes for the Marbury/Eureka plan, then she will probably be close enough to the cyclists (at least for the first part) to help if there are any serious mechanical problems ( I can text her my GPS position from my phone, and I have until Saturday to teach her what to do with that text message)


----------



## Ootini (22 Apr 2015)

Another point, for those staying over night, I've probably got room for about 4 or 5 bikes under the house, possibly squeeze 2 or 3 more in to a locked garage. I can get shed loads more in to a locked car port, but obviously this isn't as secure as the other two locations. First come first served if you think you'll struggle getting the hotels / b&b's to take them.

I should also point out that I don't think the household insurance will cover so many bikes so assume they'd be "uninsured" over night. Just covering myself.


----------



## rich p (22 Apr 2015)

Is there a link to the ridewithgps map so I can copy it onto a road atlas page? I don't do all that garmin stuff. <edit> I've found it.
p.s.Getting my excuses in first, I have been turf laying this week and my legs are shot to pieces. It doesn't matter except imagine the humiliation of being overtaken by @pubrunner


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Apr 2015)

doughnut said:


> My wifes luggage pickup from Piccadilly is still going ahead. We're planning on arriving at Piccadilly short stay car park just after 8:30am. I'm pretty sure that you can stay there free for 20 mins, so anyone who wants to can sling their bag in the back of the car. Its a red Vauxhall Astra estate(GV61FWZ) - I will have my bike leaning up against the boot until around 8:50. The car park is on Fairfield Street, and there are lifts there to get you directly into Piccadilly station and just a couple of hundred yards to the ride meeting point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The car park loop off Fairfield Street is where the taxis go, but it is also open to the public for picking up and dropping off.

@doughnut and Mrs D will be fine there for 20 mins or so.

Easy enough to go either up the main road a few yards to the ride meet point, or through the station.

Going through the station has the benefit of taking you past a small Tesco - or it might be a Sainsburys - for last minute munchies.


----------



## BRounsley (22 Apr 2015)

doughnut said:


> My wifes luggage pickup from Piccadilly is still going ahead. We're planning on arriving at Piccadilly short stay car park just after 8:30am. I'm pretty sure that you can stay there free for 20 mins, so anyone who wants to can sling their bag in the back of the car. Its a red Vauxhall Astra estate(GV61FWZ) - I will have my bike leaning up against the boot until around 8:50. The car park is on Fairfield Street, and there are lifts there to get you directly into Piccadilly station and just a couple of hundred yards to the ride meeting point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll aim for 8:30, it's only 15 minutes from my house.

I think we’re staying in the same hotel. Premier Inn Llandudno North (Little Orme)

Do you know if your wife is checking in when she gets to Llandudno? If yes, is it possible she could leave my bag at reception when she checks in?

My current thinking is to cycle straight the hotel, a quick shower and then the bus to the chippy .

Also be careful around the station as the last time I cycled Fairfield St I got wiped out by a car!!!


----------



## I like Skol (22 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Have you ever tried Real Ale ?
> 
> Or do you really prefer Skol - at a leg-bending  2.8% abv ?


 Last man standing (at the urinal)


----------



## doughnut (22 Apr 2015)

BRounsley said:


> I'll aim for 8:30, it's only 15 minutes from my house.
> 
> I think we’re staying in the same hotel. Premier Inn Llandudno North (Little Orme)
> 
> ...


I'll have a word with her tonight - dropping your bag off at the hotel should be ok, she will no doubt get there before us and check in herself.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2015)

How to get to @doughnut 's car if you're arriving by train

1) When you leave the platform look for the signs for Taxis
2) This will take you down an escalator/stairs in the covered station close to the platforms
3) Second escalator brings you out at the short stay/taxi area

After you have dropped off your bags you need to retrace your steps back to the main level of the station. Then you need to exit by the main doors at the front of the station which is where we will all meet. Do not try to cycle on the road to the station main entrance after you have dropped off your bag as you will have to follow a one-way system. Just retrace your steps


----------



## Wobblers (22 Apr 2015)

User said:


> If only that were possible for me. Unfortunately I cannot locate a less fit looky likey for love nor money.



Have you considered disguising yourself as a grumpy middle aged teenager?


----------



## pubrunner (22 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> p.s.Getting my excuses in first, I have been turf laying this week and my legs are shot to pieces. It doesn't matter except imagine the humiliation of being overtaken by @pubrunner



Ha ha ! Most things only exist in my imagination nowadays. The only overtaking I'll be doing, is on my way to the bar


----------



## mike3121 (23 Apr 2015)

the weather is looking a lot better 

just one question on the time at Eureka, is 13.40 the arrival or departure time?
I ask this as it is 47 miles from there to the end, I would be disappointed if I only done 47 miles and not 50 so planning on a little 3 mile ride before we leave there.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Apr 2015)

mike3121 said:


> the weather is looking a lot better
> 
> just one question on the time at Eureka, is 13.40 the arrival or departure time?
> I ask this as it is 47 miles from there to the end, I would be disappointed if I only done 47 miles and not 50 so planning on a little 3 mile ride before we leave there.



Planned arrival at Eureka is 1340. We've got 52 miles from Piccadilly, leaving at 0900 so 12mph with a short stop at Marbury CP = 1340 .... hopefully

Weather forecast looks dry with a max of about 15 degrees. Headwind but it's <10mph so not too strong


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2015)

Oh I'm glad you posted that. I had 12.40 in my head for Eureka. I have form in this area, once booking a day off to go see the ToB, doing extra miles, then sitting in the office the day before and realizing the Tour was going past at that moment and I'd booked the wrong day. They nearly called the people in white coats when they couldn't stop me butting the desk. Saturday, right?


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Oh I'm glad you posted that. I had 12.40 in my head for Eureka. I have form in this area, once booking a day off to go see the ToB, doing extra miles, then sitting in the office the day before and realizing the Tour was going past at that moment and I'd booked the wrong day. They nearly called the people in white coats when they couldn't stop me butting the desk. Saturday, right?


Saturday week, Crax.
HTH


----------



## DiddlyDodds (23 Apr 2015)

Is there anyone with local Llandudno knowledge on parking
I am going to drive down tomorrow and drop the car off in Llandudno as I can tie in visiting a couple of customers on route, and then get the train back, so after Saturdays ride I can just throw the bike in the back of the car and shoot off (after food etc).
I have been looking on line and it looks like you can leave the car over nights on the car parks, but over night is till 9am in the morning and then you have to re new the ticket, and as we will not be there until after tea that's not a good option, so I am thinking of leaving it on the Parade near the paddling pool, or on Abbey Rd as both don't seem to have parking restrictions.
Are these good or bad options, bearing in mind I need to be close enough to the Train station to be able to walk to in 15-20mins or so.


----------



## Ootini (23 Apr 2015)

TBH I'm not 100% sure about leaving cars for any extended period. You're best bet would be just park up on a residential road and walk to the station. I'll PM you a couple of roads near by that have no parking restrictions.


----------



## Haitch (23 Apr 2015)

Leave the car near the top of Gloddaeth Avenue (close to the chippy, simple walk to the station).
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.3228116,-3.8326738,16z


----------



## Ootini (23 Apr 2015)

Alan H said:


> Leave the car near the top of Gloddaeth Avenue (close to the chippy, simple walk to the station).
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.3228116,-3.8326738,16z


Yep Gloddaeth avenue is doable. No restrictions on the central parking areas.


----------



## theclaud (23 Apr 2015)

I'd just like to say out loud that I don't do gpx files or any of that stuff. I might study a map on the train tomorrow, but just in case I don't get round to it, don't anybody follow me.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'd just like to say out loud that I don't do gpx files or any of that stuff. I might study a map on the train tomorrow, but just in case I don't get round to it, don't anybody follow me.



Stick with me, hopefully you won't go far wrong. I've played the route over in my mind so many times now I can just about remember every junction. Forget studying the map, it's a fiddly route on the back roads. I'll get you to the chippy, don't worry about that


----------



## theclaud (23 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Stick with me, hopefully you won't go far wrong. I've played the route over in my mind so many times now I can just about remember every junction. Forget studying the map, it's a fiddly route on the back roads. I'll get you to the chippy, don't worry about that


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Apr 2015)

I'm still on for this, although I'll probably ride as far as Chester or shortly after and then ride home. Looking forward to putting names to faces.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Apr 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I'm still on for this, although I'll probably ride as far as Chester or shortly after and then ride home. Looking forward to putting names to faces.



If I were you I would head back from Eureka. Frankly, the next few miles aren't particularly scenic but Eureka - Altrincham is lovely


----------



## Origamist (23 Apr 2015)

Sorry, have been failing abjectly to keep up with the plans for this ride. Approximately, what time will you be getting to Marbury? 

Anyone know what's on tap at the pub In Llandudno?


----------



## Cubist (23 Apr 2015)

Hmmmm. Got a call from Travelodge UK yesterday. Apparently due to a system error family rooms at the Clarence are overbooked. As we were two adults in a family room she would give us two standard rooms for the same price at Colwyn Bay instead? I questioned this, as I booked the room weeks ago, and she said they prioritised families with children. I gently pointed out that we were cycling there from Manchester, would drink lots of a moderate amount of beer, and had no intention of cycling to Colwyn Bay in the middle of the night. She had to ask twice to confirm that I had said we were cycling there, and wouldn't explain why they didn't cancel bookings in date order, other than to prioritise proper families. She assured me she was off to bother somebody else.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2015)

User said:


> I had better not be me.


I have my fingers and everything else crossed. Please, please, please, please......


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Skol, or there will be trouble.


I hope so. Last time I drank the firewater I passed out in the shower in a pool of vomit.....


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Probably better avoided.


Oh no. It was a great night


----------



## Andrew Br (23 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Hmmmm. Got a call from Travelodge UK yesterday. Apparently due to a system error family rooms at the Clarence are overbooked. .



I doubt that it's a system error.


----------



## mike3121 (23 Apr 2015)

Origamist said:


> Sorry, have been failing abjectly to keep up with the plans for this ride. Approximately, what time will you be getting to Marbury?
> 
> Anyone know what's on tap at the pub In Llandudno?



all the times are on page 50 of this thread


----------



## Freds Dad (23 Apr 2015)

Unfortunatley I have to withdraw from the ride. I was joing somewhere around Eureka as I am on call until lunchtime but my colleague who was covering my afternoon on call has gone off sick and its highly unlikely that he will be in on Saturday to cover.

Have a good ride and make sure that lots of beer is consumed at the end. Looking forward with some envy to the reports and photos of the ride.


----------



## subaqua (23 Apr 2015)

User said:


> You mean someone alerted them to the potential gay couple and they didn't want to fall foul of the law?


this is N Wales , gay bestiality is nothing strange . a male sheep and a lady sheep are very similar , so i have been told. i wudda thunk the sheep willy gave it away


----------



## Cubist (23 Apr 2015)

subaqua said:


> this is N Wales , gay bestiality is nothing strange . a male sheep and a lady sheep are very similar , so i have been told. i wudda thunk the sheep willy gave it away


Alright, no need to ram it home....


----------



## subaqua (23 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Alright, no need to ram it home....


diversity training for you on Monday. and then a trip to Maplins for a keyboard for me


----------



## Pjays666 (23 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> If I were you I would head back from Eureka. Frankly, the next few miles aren't particularly scenic but Eureka - Altrincham is lovely


Excellent that is the route I'm doing return so I will get to ride a scenic route twice


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2015)

User said:


> You mean someone alerted them to the potential gay couple and they didn't want to fall foul of the law?



Life imitating art

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...to-experience-homophobia.html#~paKHFbX08Txs6P


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Which way around?



LoG was filmed just down the road from me. We all look like that in the Peak District. I'll be wearing my safety head scarf tomorrow


----------



## Ootini (24 Apr 2015)

Origamist said:


> Anyone know what's on tap at the pub In Llandudno?



Take a look: http://www.kingsheadllandudno.co.uk/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Apr 2015)

I'm not keen on the forecast update this morning. Still some slight differences of opinion between the forecasts though so it might change again yet.


----------



## Ootini (24 Apr 2015)

It's starting to look pretty grim out of the window.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm not keen on the forecast update this morning. Still some slight differences of opinion between the forecasts though so it might change again yet.



The BBC weather website keeps changing its mind. At the moment it seems we are definitely dry all the way to Eureka and reasonably warm. Sometime from Eureka to Llandudno there is a band of showers so we might get wet....or we might not.

We have a headwind until the band of showers, then it changes to a cross wind which will help on the NCN5. But the temperature is going to drop after the showers so the final stretch is going to be chilly so make sure you have suitable clothing for this. Forecast is 8 degrees when we get to Llandudno so bagsy not sitting outside the chippy


----------



## Ootini (24 Apr 2015)

I tend to trust XC Weather over the BBC. http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/llandudno


----------



## subaqua (24 Apr 2015)

Ootini said:


> It's starting to look pretty grim out of the window.



yebbut its grim in N Wales all the time. I know , I grew up there.


----------



## doughnut (24 Apr 2015)

No worries, I'm sorted


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Apr 2015)

Today is such a sh*t day so whatever the weather tomorrow I intend to have fun. Still, several trips i'm doing to the local stables I can count as resistance training right?


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Apr 2015)

middleagecyclist said:


> Today is such a sh*t day so whatever the weather tomorrow I intend to have fun. Still, several trips i'm doing to the local stables I can count as resistance training right?


....and the phrase "sh1t off a shovel" was coined.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2015)

Immediately after Altrincham we'll be passing through the middle of a well known MP's constituency. Expect to see plenty of these




By my calculations, we'll pass through 6 Labour, 5 Conservative and 1 Lib Dem constiuencies


----------



## mike3121 (24 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm not keen on the forecast update this morning. Still some slight differences of opinion between the forecasts though so it might change again yet.



the forecast from Accuweather looks the best
not to keen on the forecast from met office and BBC


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2015)

Someone needs to sacrifice a chicken.


----------



## SteCenturion (24 Apr 2015)

Good luck to all you intrepid cyclista's on your journey from Englands Capital City...

Wish I could join but that filthy thing called wwww conspires against me.

Hey Ho, 

Have a good one folks.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Apr 2015)

Looks like waterproofs will be needed. XC Weather has just updated and is falling into line with the Met Office forecast. (I hoped it would be the other way round.)

Think I might go and fettle up the knockabout bike for the morrow.


----------



## Wobblers (24 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Why does the poor chicken have to be choked every time?



Are you volunteering?


----------



## Wobblers (24 Apr 2015)

User said:


> No, I am OK thanks.



Are you quite sure? I believe @theclaud has form in invoking the right weather: I'm sure she'd ensure that there wasn't any unnecessary suffering.


----------



## Wobblers (24 Apr 2015)

User said:


> In truth I am pretty far from OK. I am struggling with back pain. I can ride my bike but getting on and off is a bit ouchy, as is getting out of the saddle. I am giving consideration to missing out the first half and jumping a train to somewhere like Moldsworth.





Capenhurst Station is just round the corner from the Eureka Cafe. It wouldn't be any trouble to meet you there (change at Chester for a Liverpool train, just be aware that only the 15 and 45 minutes past the hour trains stop at Capenhurst) if you want to be inexpertly guided to Eureka.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2015)

User said:


> In truth I am pretty far from OK. I am struggling with back pain. I can ride my bike but getting on and off is a bit ouchy, as is getting out of the saddle. I am giving consideration to missing out the first half and jumping a train to somewhere like Moldsworth.



If you can't manage the whole ride I'd suggest you ride the first half;

Weather looks significantly better in the morning than the afternoon
After leaving Eureka it's about 6 miles to the nearest station with a direct train to Llandudno (Shotton)
The best bits of the ride are Altrincham-Eureka and then Prestatyn-Llandudno. This way you ride one of the best bits and don't ride the most boring bit (the A548 to Prestatyn)


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Apr 2015)

I was in Llandudno today (dropping the car off) and was impressed by the place, i didn't get up as far as the chippy, but had a nice stroll along the front and over to the train station.

Been past it a thousand times going down to the Llyn peninsular and Anglesey and never took the time to stop, i will be putting it on the day out list for later in the year with the family, but for now we just need the weather to buck its ideas up, snap out of is weather depression and not rain too hard tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I was in Llandudno today (dropping the car off) and was impressed by the place, i didn't get up as far as the chippy, but had a nice stroll along the front and over to the train station.
> 
> Been past it a thousand times going down to the Llyn peninsular and Anglesey and never took the time to stop, i will be putting it on the day out list for later in the year with the family, but for now we just need the weather to buck its ideas up, snap out of is weather depression and not rain too hard tomorrow.



What.... It's lovely Llandudno. They also have a south shore too, much quieter, but great for the kids. You've also got Conwy near by and I just love the harbour there. Beautiful.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Apr 2015)

Just looking at some old photos and found the @fossyant ride of 22nd April 2012 , now that was a wet ride ,, very very wet ( i am in the white shivering) photo taken at Jodrel Bank.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Apr 2015)

Now then. I'm sure I am supposed to be getting ready for something. Let's open a beer and see if I can remember.......


----------



## I like Skol (24 Apr 2015)

Being ever the optimist, we might just skim right through the middle of it all?


----------



## theclaud (24 Apr 2015)

Hope you are feeling a little better tomorrow, Ade, and up for at least some of the ride.


----------



## robjh (24 Apr 2015)

Have a great ride tomorrow everyone


----------



## Wobblers (25 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Thanks for the offer. I think I am, if not up for doing the whole thing, going to get a train to Shotton.



Understandable. Though I believe Flint has more trains than Shotton? (Flint being my most likely bailout option... )

In other news, the bike is fettled, various devices have been charged, the weather forecast iffy, knee is even more so, but I've at least remembered where I put my hip flask. I'll see you all at Eureka, at least.


----------



## Wobblers (25 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 86730
> 
> View attachment 86731
> 
> ...



Words that may come back to haunt you.... (not that I hold grudges or anything )


----------



## nickyboy (25 Apr 2015)

Forecast improved.....slightly. Looks like the heavy rain in N Wales will be before we get there.

Kit on, bike sparkling, about to eat porridge. Greggs bacon roll and coffee to look forward to at Piccadilly. See you there


----------



## I like Skol (25 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Kit on, bike sparkling, about to eat porridge....... See you there


Me too (almost)

Kit on, bike sparkling ready, porridge just boiled over in microwave....... See you there


----------



## Freds Dad (25 Apr 2015)

Have a good ride everyone. Sorry I can't be with you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Forecast improved.....slightly. Looks like the heavy rain in N Wales will be before we get there.
> 
> Kit on, bike sparkling, about to eat porridge. Greggs bacon roll and coffee to look forward to at Piccadilly. See you there


XC Weather looking much improved from yesterday. Met Office sticking to its guns. I'm going equipped for bad weather and hoping to be pleasantly surprised.

You'll be able to spot me at Eureka: I'll be the one who doesn't look anything like a proper cyclist.


----------



## Cubist (25 Apr 2015)

Jase and I on train, now fretting about which jacket....


----------



## Freds Dad (25 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Jane and I on train, now fretting about which jacket....



Beans and cheese is nice but I prefer Chilli.


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2015)

McWobble said:


> Understandable. Though I believe Flint has more trains than Shotton?


Not to mention a giant Soviet sculpture- park style foot.


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2015)

Feet up, coffee hot, off to the market in a mo, see you at eureka


----------



## Ootini (25 Apr 2015)

Sat on sofa, looking out the window, at the dark, foreboding clouds, looming in the distance....


Right, time for a brew.


----------



## Origamist (25 Apr 2015)

At Marbury, waiting for the peleton to arrive!


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2015)

So at least 30 minutes behind schedule. Trying to work out whether to wait at home or at the Eureka, probably Eureka, fed up twiddling thumbs now.


----------



## Wobblers (25 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> So at least 30 minutes behind schedule. Trying to work out whether to wait at home or at the Eureka, probably Eureka, fed up twiddling thumbs now.



Hah. It's precipitating mightily, and I've just made myself a cuppa. I think a little _strategic _waiting is called for.


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2015)

McWobble said:


> Hah. It's precipitating mightily, and I've just made myself a cuppa. I think a little _strategic _waiting is called for.


I think you might be waiting a long time for a precipitation break. Off in 10 for a slow hour to the caff.


----------



## gavroche (25 Apr 2015)

At home having a cup of coffee. Sky is dark and it is raining so true to my word, no cycling for me today but instead, will drive to the bike hut in Rhyl at 4.30 to meet those brave guys that nothing deters . Keep it going lads! and see you there.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2015)

Are you there yet ?


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2015)

We are at Eureka. Where the fark is @User3094?


----------



## Pjays666 (25 Apr 2015)

On train back to alty now thanks @nickyboy for organising. Hope @Cubist is okay. Nice to put some faces to names


----------



## doughnut (25 Apr 2015)

Fish and chips is great. On second pint now. Shame my bike broke after 13 miles and wife drove me the rest of the way. In kings head now waiting for the peloton. Hope they are not too wet but I've got a feeling they might be.


----------



## Ootini (25 Apr 2015)

I'm in Llandudno. Didn't join the ride I'm afraid, but I live here, so it's ok. I'll pop up to the pub / chippy when everyone arrives.


----------



## Ootini (25 Apr 2015)

Any news on ETA?


----------



## Ootini (25 Apr 2015)

Any news on ETA?


----------



## doughnut (25 Apr 2015)

No sign yet. I will post when first riders arrive.


----------



## Origamist (25 Apr 2015)

I bailed at Rhyl. The main group should be close to Llandudno by now.

Thanks for organising, nickyboy. Good job. Nothing you can do about the weather!

GWS, Cubist.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2015)

Whats happened to Cubist. Ooch !


----------



## Pjays666 (25 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Whats happened to Cubist. Ooch !


He came off think he was unconscious for a short while and possible broken collarbone I think. He was taken to hospital, hopefully he will make a full recovery


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Apr 2015)

That's a shame to hear, hope he mends well. I joined at Altrincham and turned round at Eureka. Good to meet new people and put names to faces. Thanks @nickyboy for organising and for your impromptu birdsong lesson, I will keep trying! Sorry I shot off from Eureka, but I'd actually got quite cold and wanted to push on home

As an aside I ordered cheese on toast with beans at Eureka, and was sitting beside @DiddlyDodds who had ordered the same but with an extra egg. It turns out we have the same first name, so now I suggest he should be called "Peter The Egg"


----------



## Cubist (25 Apr 2015)

Right. Collar bone broken one end and detached from sternum the other. Bruise/contusion the size of Halifax on my right hip. Lots of pain and lots of analgesics big bruise on head/face, some skin gone. 

A&E thought would be treated with a sling, but spoke with orthopedic in last half hour who says it needs plating. Op tomorrow morning. Just being spoiled in a ward with four nurses, eight beds and just one patient....me!


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Right. Collar bone broken one end and detached from sternum the other. Bruise/contusion the size of Halifax on my right hip. Lots of pain and lots of analgesics big bruise on head/face, some skin gone.
> 
> A&E thought would be treated with a sling, but spoke with orthopedic in last half hour who says it needs plating. Op tomorrow morning. Just being spoiled in a ward with four nurses, eight beds and just one patient....me!



Ten out of ten for your stoical attitude - I would be feeling a lot sorrier for myself.

Where did you come off?

I didn't pick up any major route hazards when on the recce with Nick.


----------



## toeknee (25 Apr 2015)

Bloody hell cubist hope you get well soon and everything goes ok, which hospital are you getting spoilt in.


----------



## Origamist (25 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Right. Collar bone broken one end and detached from sternum the other. Bruise/contusion the size of Halifax on my right hip. Lots of pain and lots of analgesics big bruise on head/face, some skin gone.
> 
> A&E thought would be treated with a sling, but spoke with orthopedic in last half hour who says it needs plating. Op tomorrow morning. Just being spoiled in a ward with four nurses, eight beds and just one patient....me!



Bugger. Cheshire's crappy roads have a lot to answer for...

Good luck with the op tomorrow. 

Matt


----------



## Cubist (25 Apr 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Ten out of ten for your stoical attitude - I would be feeling a lot sorrier for myself.
> 
> Where did you come off?
> 
> I didn't pick up any major route hazards when on the recce with Nick.


No idea. And I have no idea how it happened!


----------



## Cubist (25 Apr 2015)

toeknee said:


> Bloody hell cubist hope you get well soon and everything goes ok, which hospital are you getting spoilt in.


Countess Cheshire. None of your riff raff infirmaries. Apparently duty surgeon tomorrow is a a clavicle expert. It's all about timing....


----------



## doughnut (25 Apr 2015)

GWS @Cubist . your bag is on the way to you now.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> No idea. And I have no idea how it happened!



Ooo eck, short term memory loss.

No doubt you will be fine, but it's good you've got medical assistance on hand.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Right. Collar bone broken one end and detached from sternum the other. Bruise/contusion the size of Halifax on my right hip. Lots of pain and lots of analgesics big bruise on head/face, some skin gone.
> 
> A&E thought would be treated with a sling, but spoke with orthopedic in last half hour who says it needs plating. Op tomorrow morning. Just being spoiled in a ward with four nurses, eight beds and just one patient....me!



Bloody hell. Dangerous these road bikes you know. Stick to the MTB. Hope you get sorted - I assume hospital not near home ?


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

Get well soon cubist, my money would have been on skolly to break a bone or two and not you


----------



## Cubist (25 Apr 2015)

doughnut said:


> GWS @Cubist . your bag is on the way to you now.


That was really kind of you both to carry on despite your mechanical. Thank Sharon for me


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Apr 2015)

Had a nice day out on the bike today - thanks all. Shame about the weather but you win some and you lose some! .I bailed at Rhyl due to a text about some family trauma but it turned out not to be too bad after all. Got on the train with @Origamist and we had a most pleasant chat. Nice fella. Bad news about @Cubist. Does having a # clavicle make you a 'proper' cyclist I wonder? Anyway, nice to see some familiar faces and also put faces to some forum names. Thanks for organising @nickyboy.


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2015)

Origamist said:


> I bailed at Rhyl. The main group should be close to Llandudno by now.
> 
> Thanks for organising, nickyboy. Good job. Nothing you can do about the weather!
> 
> GWS, Cubist.



Schoolboy error. The best bit was after Rhyl. Shame you had to go through Rhyl to get there...


----------



## Cubist (25 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Bloody hell. Dangerous these road bikes you know. Stick to the MTB. Hope you get sorted - I assume hospital not near home ?


Chester


----------



## toeknee (25 Apr 2015)

I'm not far away if you want anything bringing in let me know....

Tony.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Chester



Nice. There is a Spesh store in Chester !!


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2015)

Wobblers decided to forsake his train for a beer. Now that's dedication.

Skolly says where the fark was @potsy?


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Wobblers decided to forsake his train for a beer. Now that's dedication.
> 
> Skolly says where the fark was @potsy?



Getting his new one gear bike !!!

Are you all there safely now ?


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2015)

Yep we were at the back.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Apr 2015)

Ouch GWS @Cubist.


Who won the hill climb challenge? I don't have to wait to read it in the Sunday papers, do I?


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Wobblers decided to forsake his train for a beer. Now that's dedication.
> 
> Skolly says where the fark was @potsy?


Staying home in the dry 

Hope he's behaving himself?


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Yep we were at the back.
> View attachment 86852



Yopu is laughing - where is that sign (PS regular in Llandudno)


----------



## Cubist (25 Apr 2015)

toeknee said:


> I'm not far away if you want anything bringing in let me know....
> 
> Tony.


What a lovely Offer! Thanks, but I should be discharged tomorrow evening all being well.


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2015)

Safely home. Deposited rich at the travel lodge he booked 86 miles from everyone else. Feet up, beer, food. Many thanks to Nick for organising and I'll post my ride report tomorrow when dry.


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Yopu is laughing - where is that sign (PS regular in Llandudno)


At the top of some bastard hill.


----------



## toeknee (25 Apr 2015)

Chapeau to nickyboy, and everyone who took part in the ride. ......


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Staying home in the dry
> 
> Hope he's behaving himself?


There is no Skol. He's gone off the rails.


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> At the top of some bastard hill.


Pubby never made that hill. I think he caught his pantaloons on the gear lever.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2015)

How long was the ride folks, from Manchester. Wife is out partying, but the time in the saddle was a big concern for me. Only done 2 hours in the saddle at one time since my stupid op.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> How long was the ride folks, from Manchester. Wife is out partying, but the time in the saddle was a big concern for me. Only done 2 hours in the saddle at one time since my stupid op.


You've had an op fossy?

First time I've heard you mention that.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2015)

400bhp said:


> You've had an op fossy?
> 
> First time I've heard you mention that.


----------



## mike3121 (26 Apr 2015)

Very enjoyable ride today, ignoring the wind and rain
A big thanks to Nick for organising this
And a big thanks to the other guys I was riding with (sorry im rubbish with names) for all the help and encouragement to get me to the end, even if I did fall off with about 6 feet to go! I wouldn't of made it without your help.


----------



## Wobblers (26 Apr 2015)

Back home. Almost warmed up,finally! Tired now...


----------



## theclaud (26 Apr 2015)

McWobble said:


> Back home. Almost warmed up,finally! Tired now...


Nutcase.


----------



## MartinQ (26 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Right. Collar bone broken one end and detached from sternum the other. Bruise/contusion the size of Halifax on my right hip. Lots of pain and lots of analgesics big bruise on head/face, some skin gone.
> 
> A&E thought would be treated with a sling, but spoke with orthopedic in last half hour who says it needs plating. Op tomorrow morning. Just being spoiled in a ward with four nurses, eight beds and just one patient....me!



Anything you need? You're just round the corner.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2015)

That was fun. Big thanks to Nick for organising and for pointing us in the right direction after the lack of working GPSs came to light.

Nice to put a few faces to names . Sorry I didn't go round everyone though - not too good at putting myself forward.

GWS @Cubist. It sounds like a nasty off so I'm glad you're being looked after.

Edit: My ride report, complete with photos is over in "Your ride today"


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Apr 2015)

Well that was one to remember, great route, not so great weather, i think its the only ride i have been on where i got sun burn on the top of my baldy napper and soaked through all within the same hour
Had a long chat with @BRounsley who dragged me along the last 25 miles or so before i finally gave up and pottered along to the finish.
Great route Nick , that "little" hill up the "welcome to Landudno" was a real lung stretcher, and at that point it all came flooding back the total lack of any training rides before tackling this 100 miler.
I wondered why i was so cold sat outside the pub eating my fish and chips, at that point i was not sure if it was my hand shaking so much or the fish was still alive, the answer became apparent when i got back to the car for the temperature on the dash to announced a full 3 degrees, and it was around Chester that i noticed i was not actually shaking inside any more, and was fully warmed up with the car heater on full belt.
I am not sure the new name of Pete the egg announced by @Tail End Charlie is what i will change to, as most would just think it was because of my egg shaped baldy head, rather than my dinner time eating choice.
Great to see so many faces, although having the memory capacity of less than a 1980's floppy disk , i was still tying to put names to faces even at the end.

Same again next year ? , but less of the A548, and nip over Snowdon instead.


----------



## Cubist (26 Apr 2015)

MartinQ said:


> Anything you need? You're just round the corner.


Again, another kind offer from a complete stranger. Gotta love this forum. 
I've just seen anaesthetist and surgeon, likely to be fettled within the hour. If there's anything I need I'll let you know.


----------



## Twinks (26 Apr 2015)

Good luck @Cubist and GWS. Just caught up on this ride, was disappointed not to be able to join you due to family stuff but given the weather don't feel quite as bad. A real shame after the perfect weather the previous week. Huge admiration for all of you.


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2015)

mike3121 said:


> Very enjoyable ride today, ignoring the wind and rain
> A big thanks to Nick for organising this
> And a big thanks to the other guys I was riding with (sorry im rubbish with names) for all the help and encouragement to get me to the end, even if I did fall off with about 6 feet to go! I wouldn't of made it without your help.


I forgot to ask, when you had your 'moment' outside the chippy, whether you rather nice new bike was unscathed?


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2015)

That was fun despite the weather. At least the last stretch on the sea path was dry. Great job Nicky, especially keeping the fish and chip open. Life saver. As was the copious amounts of beer soon after. Pleasure to meet some more fine CCers - not a daffodil
among them, even in Wales.


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2015)

p.s. All the best Cubist. Enjoyed riding with you before the spill.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Apr 2015)

GWS @Cubist


----------



## middleagecyclist (26 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> ...although having the memory capacity of less than a 1980's floppy disk , i was still tying to put names to faces even at the end....


What's a 'floppy disk'?


----------



## Ootini (26 Apr 2015)

I appear to be hungover.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Apr 2015)

gavroche said:


> At home having a cup of coffee. Sky is dark and it is raining so true to my word, no cycling for me today but instead, will drive to the bike hut in Rhyl at 4.30 to meet those brave guys that nothing deters . Keep it going lads! and see you there.



Nice to see you down at the Rhyl cafe, pity it was shut, but thanks for the lead through to get back to the front without doing some beach walking.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Apr 2015)

middleagecyclist said:


> What's a 'floppy disk'?


----------



## middleagecyclist (26 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


>


Oh. I've seen them in films but didn't know that's what they were called!


----------



## Ootini (26 Apr 2015)

@nickyboy what time do you want me to cone round and take your pants off ?


----------



## mike3121 (26 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> I forgot to ask, when you had your 'moment' outside the chippy, whether you rather nice new bike was unscathed?



My shinny new bike came out of it unscathed, it had a nice soft landing on top of me, my elbow came off the worst, nice scar to remind me in the future of this eventful day


----------



## srw (26 Apr 2015)

middleagecyclist said:


> Oh. I've seen them in films but didn't know that's what they were called!


Call yourself middle aged?

The real middle aged talk about DOS, 8.3 filenames and BSODs. Or, if they were really cutting edge, WIMP interfaces and 4MB RAM.


----------



## mike3121 (26 Apr 2015)

@Cubist didn't get to meet you as I was a Eureka starter but GWS


----------



## subaqua (26 Apr 2015)

well i tried to find the coverage of manchester- llan on all the usual channels. but failed  who won the mountain sausage


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2015)

In the end a great ride amongst good company. Didn't get to meet a few people I wanted to meet, including Cubist but joining at Eureka meant the ride had already fragmented and by the time we left Eureka some groups were just arriving and some had left. In fact we were sitting in Eureka waiting for familiar faces without realizing that 4 or 5 riders were already there.

In the end I left with a group that included Origamist, Rich p, pubrunner, Rickshaw Phil and Mike3121. They all mistakenly thought I knew the way, hah! I vaguely did but my pre-programmed Garmin with turn instructions decided it wasn't going to work so once we got past Hawarden Bridge it was guesswork and a Keen eye by Phil that eventually got us on to the A548 but not where I thought. We were about to have a conflab about which way to go when in the distance we spotted a peloton of different coloured waterproofs coming our way and as they went past Skolly shouted, get on, which we did.

The A548 isn't the prettiest of roads so I don't recall much about it but we eventually reached the rdbt to turn off for the seafront path and stopped to wait for Nick for confirmation, who quickly ascertained that he had the only programmed Garmin with the route. We all looked suitably sheepish, stared at our feet and mumbled and then jumped on his wheel quick sharp. There was no one on the seafront besides us, the odd dog walker and seagulls being skittered past at high speed but despite that it was a pleasant ride with an opportunity to ride next to people and chat.

The Orme appeared in the distance and it wasn't that long before we were into Llandudno with one final climb up that bastard hill before a swoop down along the seafront and to the chippy which had happily stayed open for us. There were only about 6 of us left for that, as again the group had fragmented with some riders finishing at Rhyl.

I didn't stay beyond the chippy as I'd not booked anything for this trip not being certain my knee rehab would hold up for it. In the end it did and one of the reasons for keeping up with the comeback after last year off was this trip, so double thanks to Nick for that personal motivation. All's good today, bit stiff and I couldn't cycle again but it should be fine in a few days.

Excellent day, which will live in the memory a bit longer for the epic weather Nick ordered for us!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Apr 2015)

subaqua said:


> well i tried to find the coverage of manchester- llan on all the usual channels. but failed  who won the mountain sausage



It wasn't on the terrestrial or Satellite, its being held back for exclusive DVD rights.
I left before the sausage challenge, but no one looked like they were even capable of even trying to attempt a go on the hill.


----------



## doughnut (26 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Well that was one to remember, great route, not so great weather, i think its the only ride i have been on where i got sun burn on the top of my baldy napper and soaked through all within the same hour
> Had a long chat with @BRounsley who dragged me along the last 25 miles or so before i finally gave up and pottered along to the finish.
> Great route Nick , that "little" hill up the "welcome to Landudno" was a real lung stretcher, and at that point it all came flooding back the total lack of any training rides before tackling this 100 miler.
> I wondered why i was so cold sat outside the pub eating my fish and chips, at that point i was not sure if it was my hand shaking so much or the fish was still alive, the answer became apparent when i got back to the car for the temperature on the dash to announced a full 3 degrees, and it was around Chester that i noticed i was not actually shaking inside any more, and was fully warmed up with the car heater on full belt.
> ...



Congratulations, @DiddlyDodds , first to arrive at the chip shop. It was definitely your hand shaking and not the fish - and I think your hand was shaking because it was attached to the rest of your body which was also shaking badly  

Picture is a bit blurry, but I think for once it was the subject shaking and not the photographer!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Apr 2015)

Only the first to arrive due to Brian going to the hotel to get changed rather than to the chippy


----------



## mike3121 (26 Apr 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> It wasn't on the terrestrial or Satellite, its being held back for exclusive DVD rights.
> I left before the sausage challenge, but no one looked like they were even capable of even trying to attempt a go on the hill.



I didn't even make it up tiny last bit of a hill a few feet before the chippy before I fell off, if the tram was still running I don't think I would of had the energy to get on that


----------



## mike3121 (26 Apr 2015)

@Crackle thanks now I know the name of the ones I was riding with who gave me encouragement to make it to the end

its not easy to recognise people from their profile pics on here, including me


----------



## Cubist (26 Apr 2015)

Well, been fettled. Feeling a bit sleepy now, had a Sunday lunch and ice cream.... Yayy!
They've just taken xrays to confirm the meccano is all in the right place, and Mrs Cube can fetch me at six, all being well.


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2015)

srw said:


> Call yourself middle aged?
> 
> The real middle aged talk about DOS, 8.3 filenames and BSODs. Or, if they were really cutting edge, WIMP interfaces and 4MB RAM.


DOS? Floppies? Try cassettes and ROM cartridges for really, really middle-aged (as on my Vic-20, 1982). That Vic had 3.5kb built in RAM, and I later got a 16kb RAM expansion pack (just the one slot, so it was a case of picking instant loading of software or extra RAM). Apple hadn't launched the Lisa back then (1983), let alone the first Mac (1984), which had a whole 128kb of RAM....
(Bit Nerd Four Yorkshiremen, isn't it?  ).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Apr 2015)

Gws @Cubist! 
PS: not lurking, @potsy told me about your off on this ride


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Well, been fettled. Feeling a bit sleepy now, had a Sunday lunch and ice cream.... Yayy!
> They've just taken xrays to confirm the meccano is all in the right place, and Mrs Cube can fetch me at six, all being well.


GWS soon.
Sounds like it was one hell of a day for everyone.....


----------



## david k (26 Apr 2015)

Well done everyone, sounds like a tough ride

@Cubist, hope you mend quickly

Hats off to you all, particularly nickyboy for organising


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Apr 2015)

Thanks @nickyboy, we bailed at Prestatyn. Sorry we didn't make it to the end.

@Cubist I hope your on the mend. GWS.


----------



## Cubist (26 Apr 2015)

Back home in the bosom of my family. The hospital were great, concerned that the bang on my hip may have further damaged the hip joint, the surgeon asked for further x Rays but all is well. Very bruised down the right hand side of my chest, but now it's plated I have the use of my arm back. The an aesthetic has worn off nicely and I was discharged at 6pm. The contusion spreads now from the crest of my hip all the way into my groin, and down to the top of my quad. I reckon that's going to take on some spectaclier colours. Tired now, I'm just going to thank everybody for a great ride (up to a point) and for all the kindness you have shown.


----------



## Cubist (26 Apr 2015)

Mrs Cube says that as this is fracture number 14,I've probably had my money's worth out of the NHS.


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> Steve Skol cheerfully and skilfully giving me a push up the hills;


That is one of his specialities, he even tried to help me that way when I had a 'race' with dr_pink up the final hill of one of Colin's rides.
Either he wasn't pushing hard enough or I'm a lot heavier than you though as I didn't win


----------



## Wobblers (27 Apr 2015)

Well, that was a splendid ride, wasn't it? Even though there were times when I doubted my own sanity - mostly around Flint...

I bumped into someone who turned out to be Pubbrunner the instant I got to the Eureka Cafe. We were soon joined by Crackle, Rickshaw Phil and Mike 3121. Then it was a matter of waiting for the ride to turn up whilst drinking tea and eating cake. Or at least, I did, Pubbers seemed to spend most of his time jumping out his seat and rushing over to the road to see if anyone was in sight. We were worried he'd tire himself out before we left Eureka.

I joined Team Slow But Steady who were the last to leave, expertly guided by Andrew Br and his Garmin. Much has already been said about the ride itself, so I'll pass swiftly over the bits involving Flint, the A548, that caravan park and Rhyl. Some memories are best left alone... Adrian and User13710 rather sensibly decided to catch a train at Flint, with beautifully timed as it started to heave down before we'd even left. By the time we'd reached Rhyl it was obvious we weren't going to make Llandudno any time soon, so some rest and succour was found in a Macdonalds (we're class, we are ). And then a funny thing happened - it stopped raining! The sun even came out as we left Rhyl (obviously it wasn't going anywhere near Rhyl itself) which made the coastal path very pleasant indeed.

There was disappointment when we finally reached Llandudno, when I realised I had to go and get my train NOW. Sod it, I'd come all this way, there was no way I wasn't at least going to have one celebratory pint. Which soon became two. On the face of it, cycling back to Birkenhead may have seemed inadvisable, especially as I like Skol had kindly offered me the spare bed in his hotel room, but I never sleep well in hotel rooms, so thought it better to make the journey now when the roads were quiet rather than in the morning when I'd be even more tired, and have to deal with hordes of impatient motorists angrily squeezing past. It was the right decision: road works at Connah's Quay meant I would have had to take the long way (and probably get lost) which would not have been great. But it did mean going through Rhyl, again - which seems gratuitously long - and with the added insult of an entirely unnecessary nagging head wind to boot. So, home with 118 miles on the computer and after five hours. A bit further and longer than I'd planned!

Thanks to @nickyboy for organising: that my direct road route back was only two miles less than your route out shows just how much planning went into it. @I like Skol, your offer of a bed for the night was much appreciated, hopefully I'll buy you a pint (of Skol) in a future ride! Hope you heal quickly, Cubist.



theclaud said:


> Nutcase.



I'm surprised it's taken you this long to realise


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2015)

Where do I start? Most of the ride highlights(?) have been covered but it really did turn into a ride against adversity. My prediction of a arctic conditions and cruel headwind came true unfortunately so we were all a bit jaded by the time we got to Prestatyn. It was a real shame that @User13710 had a puncture when she did, just after we crossed that tiny foot bridge (just fitted with the panniers). I think you were the one person that really needed not to have a puncture if you were going to enjoy the ride . I would have gladly pushed you up more of the hills but there were so many contenders requiring assistance (not just the girls!). By the way Tiny, I suggest you get the valve checked out in that new innertube. The core came out when we removed the dustcap and we only screwed it back in finger tight so it may depart of its own accord at any time!
I puctured with a small shard of orange or brown glass as we crossed Presthaven caravan park and got horribly cold while fixing this so then bailed to the clubhouse for some food and a coffee before completing the ride. I RODE THE LAST BIT TO THE KINGS HEAD A FEW TIMES WHEN I ARRIVED SO I SHOULD GET THE SAUSAGE!!!
Ride home the next day was better as at some times the wind wasn't against me so I managed to roll along at 18-20mph for some of the journey. Had to call out the home recovery service after passing through Knutsford (so close to home it broke my heart) but I was needed home for mealtime and had just reached the point where I would have to stop and eat if I was going to manage the final 20 miles. I just ran out of time Just short of 80 miles on Sunday and 108 on Saturday so not really a failure but would have glady done the last 20 to be able to say I rode to Llandudno and back.
Some quick pictures, I'll pop back later to add some words...


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2015)

And this is amazing! View from the room at 8am the next morning, fully refreshed and ready to ride 





Not so sure the bike felt the same though?


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Apr 2015)

Jon, Leaway2, Paul at Marbury park.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2015)

So, finally home last night about 2130, too knackered to post anything at that time

I can plan for any eventuality except the weather it seems. Thanks very much to everyone who came along and made the ride what it was, you are what made the ride. We seemed beset with problems; TMN's puncture gave her too much work to catch back up. Poor old Cubist's injury was a real nasty one. The weather along the A548 and then Prestatyn-Rhyl was rubbish. After that it was freezing.

However......it was lovely to finally meet so many CCers. Managed to have a chat with most so apologies if I didn't manage to talk to you. I was clucking around like a mother hen at times. Fish and Chips were great, a good laugh in the pub (we were last to get chucked out). Thanks to Ootini for persuading me to go to a dodgy pub for one last beer, that just about saw me off.

Then, would you believe it, Sunday morning was sunny. Chilly but really nice conditions. Skol and I had a monster breakfast in Weatherspoons and parted company. He to home, me to Holyhead.

Having had chance to mull over in my mind following the ride;

I'll probably run this ride again at some time. But I'll have an earlier start and/or shorter ride. I hadn't correctly calculated everyone's comfortable pace. The headwind of course made life much harder but it was too hard a ride

I don't think I will be organising another, different, ride in the future. Maybe someone else could pick up the ball and run with it? There seems to be appetite for these sort of rides. It's just that it took a lot of work to get it planned and I don't know if I can commit that sort of time again.

Cheers, Nick


----------



## Ootini (27 Apr 2015)

@nickyboy Gotta give you full credit and respect for organising the ride! Sorry I couldn't actually join you guys for the ride but it seemed daft riding out to get soaked considering I was pretty much already at the finish line! It was great to meet you guys and have a chat, hopefully we can do it again soon.

p.s. I don't remember you needing much persuasion to hit the last pub!


----------



## david k (27 Apr 2015)

Maybe the key is to do the same ride as much of the work is done? As you say not your fault the weather, would it have worked out easier with an earlier start in summer months?


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2015)

Nick, did you get to Holyhead? I was gutted to cut my ride short so close to home but I had a deadline and just wasn't going to make it 

I'm off to pick up @Cubist 's bike now, hope it is still there where we locked it up although I can't see anyone wanting to steal such a rusty old clunker. Poor Cube can barely remember anything about the day before the accident. Apparently he thought he thought he had a wallet stuffed full of cash and a shiny red road bike 

I felt guilty having to phone back to the ambulance service to tell them we were no longer where we had originally reported and were now in the pub. That Mushroom Strog I had was superb and the 2 pints to wash it down was just what the doctor ordered. Unfortunately for Cube, the medical advice for him had been nil by mouth! It really was a lovely pub


----------



## KneesUp (27 Apr 2015)

david k said:


> Maybe the key is to do the same ride as much of the work is done? As you say not your fault the weather, would it have worked out easier with an earlier start in summer months?



Good idea. Sounds like there is still a sausage to be won.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Nick, did you get to Holyhead?



Yes, managed another 70 miles on Sunday. Horrible headwind but it was warm and sunny. Arse feels like it's been attacked by a cheese grater now


----------



## Ootini (27 Apr 2015)

Can I have my cheese grater back please?


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Arse feels like it's been attacked by a cheese grater now


Oh! Did ootini come round to take your trousers off you then?


----------



## Ootini (27 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Oh! Did ootini come round to take your trousers off you then?


No, but I did offer.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2015)

All I remember was staggering into the Travelodge at 2am, then waking up at 8am with a sore posterior. I'm very much hoping my Prologo saddle was the culprit


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> All I remember was staggering into the Travelodge at 2am, then waking up at 8am with a sore posterior. I'm very much hoping my Prologo saddle was the culprit


And to think I was beginning to regret missing out on the Travelodge.....


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Nick, did you get to Holyhead? I was gutted to cut my ride short so close to home but I had a deadline and just wasn't going to make it
> 
> I'm off to pick up @Cubist 's bike now, hope it is still there where we locked it up although I can't see anyone wanting to steal such a rusty old clunker. Poor Cube can barely remember anything about the day before the accident. Apparently he thought he thought he had a wallet stuffed full of cash and a shiny red road bike
> 
> I felt guilty having to phone back to the ambulance service to tell them we were no longer where we had originally reported and were now in the pub. That Mushroom Strog I had was superb and the 2 pints to wash it down was just what the doctor ordered. Unfortunately for Cube, the medical advice for him had been nil by mouth! It really was a lovely pub


Some of it is starting to come back... I remember you two taunting me with beer...

Have racked my brains, but still cannot even start to remember the off. I have a hazy little half-memory of clipping a verge somewhere along the line, but all the damage is down my right hand side, and I have dust/soil in my helmet vents but that's about it. I can remember nothing of what sort of road I was on. Last clear of memory I had was taking the headwind off @User13710 for a mile or two after that sharp little hill with a left hander at the top... was it much further on from there?


----------



## BRounsley (27 Apr 2015)

Nick thanks for organising the ride. It was a huge effort to plan and I appreciated that you put it all together.

It was the nice to put faces with names. It was a shame the weather gods were against use.

Pete, sorry we got separated at the end, the lure of the hotel shower was too strong. As I walked from the hotel to pub I technically didn’t complete the ride so I’ll have to do it again!

I cycled back to Manchester on the Sunday. It was very much a weekend of two half as Sunday was sunny and a tail wind.

With a few shortcuts and also getting clapped along a few charity rides that I gate crashed I got home 4 hours quicker!!!

I currently have a very red face. Not sure if it windburn from Saturday or sunburn from Sunday.

Saturday Ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/292391501

Sunday Ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/292844980

Nick – I only used the single pair of gloves on Sunday not the double pair I used on Saturday!!!!

I hope to see people again.

Thanks Brian


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2015)

This is the exact spot where you came off







Cubist said:


> Some of it is starting to come back... I remember you two taunting me with beer...
> 
> Have racked my brains, but still cannot even start to remember the off. I have a hazy little half-memory of clipping a verge somewhere along the line, but all the damage is down my right hand side, and I have dust/soil in my helmet vents but that's about it. I can remember nothing of what sort of road I was on. Last clear of memory I had was taking the headwind off @User13710 for a mile or two after that sharp little hill with a left hander at the top... was it much further on from there?



Skol and I rode down the bit where you came off a bit later. You can get a fair speed up on the descent and near the bottom is a resurfaced stretch of about 5m in length. But the resurfaced bit is a couple of cm higher than the rest of the road. I think you must have hit his bump without seeing it (it was dull and under trees) and lost control. Easily done.

It was about another mile or so after the left hander you remember. Can you remember shouting at the car driver near the pub and me waymarking you down the road?


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Yes, managed another 70 miles on Sunday. Horrible headwind but it was warm and sunny. Arse feels like it's been attacked by a cheese grater now


Hee, hee. If you're going to do these kind of distances on consecutive days and your arse is suffering it sounds like you should try a Brooks. I remember doing a similar route - Manchester to Holyhead and return but via the Synchant pass on the way out and coming back via Prestatyn on the night section a couple of years ago (the Llanfair PG 400 audax). It's the longest i've ever ridden and _will ever _ride in a 24 hr period. Brooks B17 saddle at the time and no soreness the day after. I have tried other saddles on shorter distances and suffered. I'm currently using a Brooks Cambium C17 after I broke by B17. I can report good things of that too _and_ it's not as heavy as the leather B17. It may not suit you but if it does it could make you a very happy man. You can trial Brooks saddles from Keep Pedalling in Manchester. No connection apart from a satisfied customer.

Anyway, some of you may be aware I am organising a 105 miler Saturday 27 June. Start in York at 10:00hrs, meander around the flatlands of Goole, along the Trent, up to the Humber, cross the Bridge, avoid Hull and back to York via a shorter route with fine views o'er the Vale if the weather plays ball. Two planned stops, relaxed pace, not much climbing. You are all invited.


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> It's just that it took a lot of work to get it planned and I don't know if I can commit that sort of time again.


Having organised climbing trips in the past, I know how much effort you put into this and it's not just in the run-up but on the day your mind is busy with who's where, what's going on, where are we in the schedules etc, etc.. Sorting the different meet up points, pointing everyone at the hotel and chippy, planning the bail out points, sorting an emergency on the day, fielding calls from the chippy. All in all, I thought you looked pretty serene on the day. The advantage of doing all that though, is in the fact you are the centre of the ride and you should bask in a glow of satisfaction that everyone enjoyed it, despite the weather and it all went to plan. Even that bloke I paid to poke a stick in Cubists wheel after he took the piss out of my clown wheels on the 29er got it right 

Did you ever find that 50quid or did you truly lose it out your back pocket?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Having organised climbing trips in the past, I know how much effort you put into this and it's not just in the run-up but on the day your mind is busy with who's where, what's going on, where are we in the schedules etc, etc.. Sorting the different meet up points, pointing everyone at the hotel and chippy, planning the bail out points, sorting an emergency on the day, fielding calls from the chippy. All in all, I thought you looked pretty serene on the day. The advantage of doing all that though, is in the fact you are the centre of the ride and you should bask in a glow of satisfaction that everyone enjoyed it, despite the weather and it all went to plan. Even that bloke I paid to stick a spoke in Cubists wheel after he took the piss out of my clown wheels on the 29er got it right
> 
> Did you ever find that 50quid or did you truly lose it out your back pocket?



I was pretty naffed off at losing the money. When I got to the Travelodge and took off the waterproof the money just sorta fell out of it. Result, it was like finding £50 that I didn't have before. Blew a chunk of it on 10yr old Laphroaig in the pub but that's what money's for isn't it?


----------



## KneesUp (27 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I was pretty naffed off at losing the money. When I got to the Travelodge and took off the waterproof the money just sorta fell out of it. Result, it was like finding £50 that I didn't have before. Blew a chunk of it on 10yr old Laphroaig in the pub but that's what money's for isn't it?


Like putting on a coat at the start of Autumn that you've not worn since Spring, and finding £20 in the pocket - one of life's little pleasures.


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I was pretty naffed off at losing the money. When I got to the Travelodge and took off the waterproof the money just sorta fell out of it. Result, it was like finding £50 that I didn't have before. Blew a chunk of it on 10yr old Laphroaig in the pub but that's what money's for isn't it?


Result! I was kinda hoping that might be the case.


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Bloodied but not bowed


Just a scratch.....

This was last night. It feels even more swollen this morning, and the colour pallet would confuse the best impressionists. Excuse the pose......


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2015)

Whoops, edited after TMN "liked" it. I wouldn't be insulted if you unliked it now! @User13710


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> Ahem. 105 miles in 8 hours is a relaxed pace?


Where did you get 8 hours from? If you come on that ride, I for one will make sure you get looked after...


----------



## Origamist (27 Apr 2015)

I joined the group at Marbury Park after managing to get lost en route and was drenched by a heavy shower on the outskirts of Northwich (a marginally classier town than Middlewich, but arguably, it’s too close to call). The rain and my poor navigational abilities were to reappear at various stages on the ride…

As I waited with a latte and slice of lemon cake for the group to arrive, I basked in the sun in shorts, mitts and a lightweight jersey. I was later to regret the summer kit…Soon I saw some familiar faces: @rich p, @theclaud, @wanda2010 , @User13710 etc/ It had been a couple of years but age had not withered them, apart from Rich P who sadly looked like he had been disinterred specially for the ride. I then met a few very congenial forumites who I only knew by their reputation: @I like Skol (not Troll), @Leaway2 (handsome fellow), the soon to be benighted @Cubist the hard working @nickyboy and @Tail End Charlie . After a longer than anticipated break we set off through Cheshire and headed west. There were a few hills on the way, but nothing too serious. A chap had a problem with his rear wheel and I spotted his QR had come loose – could have ended badly.

As we got to Delamere Forest (home of the Gruffalo Trail and MTB routes) the heavens opened and the wind seemed to pick up. It was pretty much a headwind from here onwards. We seemed to be towards the front of the peleton so stopped to help a fellow rider with a puncture. A young lad on a MTB with a chesty mounted GoPro filmed the event for posterity. When we got going, we quickly got lost. Luckily Rich P had a paper map and we wended our way towards the Eureka Café. I’m pretty sure it wasn’t the planned route, but we made good progress and when we arrived at the café, there were not many others there. It was here that I had the pleasure of meeting @pubrunner (and his milk race pump!), @Crackle and @Rickshaw Phil and a couple of other faces from the past: @User and @McWobble . A bacon buttie and a coffee were very welcome, but we then heard the bad news about Cubist. A little while later Nickyboy and I like Skol arrived and told us what happened. On a positive note, they managed to scoff their faces in a pub whilst waiting for the ambulance…

Once again, not having a clue of the route, I did my best to ride with two fine people who made the mistake of saying they had a rough idea of the direction of travel: Rickshaw Phil and Crackle. After a few nice lanes we were on a cycle track and soon riding over rickety bridges and scraping through anti-motorcycle gates! Some more “muscular” members of the group struggled with this obstacle. We followed the cycle track (as it seemed to be heading towards Wales!) and as luck would have it, when we came to a junction (and were unsure which way to turn), we saw our fellow Llandudno riders and joined them. I reckon there were approx. 15 of us in this group. We then ploughed on in some wet and windy conditions towards Rhyl. It was pretty tough going and I was regretting my choice of kit, even with a rain jacket on. I rode away from the bunch, hoping to encourage them to chase me down, but after 6 or so miles I realized they were not playing ball and I was still failing to keep warm. This stretch was on some pretty crappy roads, but better conditions and paths were beckoning.

After some confusion at a roundabout, where Nickyboy was flabbergasted that not one of the riders knew where to go (he has learnt a valuable lesson concerning the laziness and cluelessness of his fellow CCers), we then headed on a nice path via a golf course, caravan park (Rio Ferdinand used to have a van there, I believe) and onto the seafront. The sea was choppy and the colour of a chicken bhuna. I could see Rhyl in the distance and looked at the time: 5.50pm. I knew there was a train at 6.12 from Rhyl and didn’t fancy the last leg to Lladudno – rather rudely, I disappeared into the distance without saying goodbye. I made the train with 3 mins to spare (there’s not a lot to see in Rhyl) and met the very affable @middleagecyclist cyclist who had also bailed at the station. The train back to Crewe was fine and then it was another 6 miles home. 75 miles for the day, but I felt bad for not continuing and having fish ‘n’ chips and 6 six pints in Llandudno.

Thanks to Nickyboy, I Like Skol and everyone who made the ride!


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Apr 2015)

StuAff said:


> Where did you get 8 hours from? If you come on that ride, I for one will make sure you get looked after...



I will look after you as well, Newtie, even though I lack Skolly's power - and skill - to help you up hills.

My plan will be to start a discussion on current affairs, which will give you plenty of motivation to put some distance between us.


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> @McWobble cycle past on his way home - fit fecker !


Well when I arrived at the Eureka and saw him there having set off after I'd left home from further away, I'd mentally marked him down as quite handy on a bike.

I had no idea Mossy was there. Did he ride there or was he on a pub crawl and is he still heading towards Holyhead?


----------



## theclaud (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> @Origamist: "age had not withered them"


I've just read his comments about @rich p to the old corpse himself to keep us amused on the Heart of Wales line. :-)


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> 10 am departure, arrive 6-7 pm?


Aah, read through the thread again & spotted that. Ride leader being over-optimistic there methinks. He'll have had a reminder of this on Saturday....In a mixed ability group I'd be very surprised to get back before seven. Most of my rides to Brighton and back (rather flatter) have taken longer door to door than that.
We'll get there when _you_ get there, should you join us. Discussions on current affairs will not be required.


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> Thanks Stu, but I won't be on that ride. Another time.
> 
> 
> Good!


It's a corker, I'm sure Darrell will end up running it again.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Apr 2015)

A hundred miles in eight hours is sportive territory - a race on the roads.

A mixed ability group, allowing time for stops and conversation - about the weather if not current affairs - will go far slower.

I've done Sunderland to York twice, a relatively flat 86 miles, so similar to getting as far as Rhyl on Saturday.

It's ten hours minimum, longer if there are a couple of mechanicals or someone is struggling.

Another factor is the bigger the group, the slower the pace.

If you want everyone to roll into the destination at about the same time, you would need to allow about 12 hours to complete 100 miles.


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2015)

Well, awesome geezer that he is, @I like Skol has just returned my bike to me, having driven back to Norley to collect it, and then driven it for more than an hour over to Scapegoat Hill. Left hand shifter is scuffed and twisted, and there's some paint off the driveside chainstay, but otherwise it's in better nick than I am. He's on his way back home with a bottle of fizz to get back into Mrs Skolly's good books as we speak, and FAIR WARNING... armed with an updated photo of my arse.


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> This is the exact spot where you came off
> 
> View attachment 87037
> 
> ...


I seem to remember you waymarking. Was the car a Volvo softroader that didn't bother slowing to pass ?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> I seem to remember you waymarking. Was the car a Volvo softroader that didn't bother slowing to pass ?



No it wasn't. If you look at the map you had to turn right at the Tigers Head pub. While you were about to turn right a car came the other way and turned left into the pub parking area. He was blocking you turning right and was a bit slow in parking up. So you shouted at him....a bit. I waved you off down the hill, then I waved Skol and TMN past. I waited a bit for Andred Br and Helen but they must have been well behind so I set off, only to find Skol and TMN tending to you in the middle of the road

You do remember the £20 I lent you to get the beers in at the pub though don't you?


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Oy, you've missed out any mention of your epic exploits in the pub


I remember someone trying to poison me with whisky. I managed to slip some coke into it. I don't think anyone noticed and I really enjoyed it then 


Cubist said:


> and FAIR WARNING... armed with an updated photo of my arse.


Here he is serving up my bacon butty and a lovely boutique coffee (service was slow but bearable!). Still wearing the same glasses he mangled when he jumped off his bike.....






It required a wide angle lens to get it all in but that is a lovely shade of aubergine....





This is where you fell. My jumper is in the road where your dried blood has stained the tarmac and the raised joint in the tarmac is just seen right at the foot of the picture although it is a smooth joint, a bit like an extremely mild sleeping policeman (which coincidentaly is what you were when we found you )





Having visited the scene again today I still cannot see anything that would cause you to fall and certainly nothing that would have an experienced mountain biker off. I think it was aliens, they also appear to have attacked @nickyboy during the night and probed his back passage. You are lucky we got to you so quickly or the same fate may have befell you


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Having had chance to mull over in my mind following the ride;
> 
> I'll probably run this ride again at some time. But I'll have an earlier start and/or shorter ride. I hadn't correctly calculated everyone's comfortable pace. The headwind of course made life much harder but it was too hard a ride
> 
> ...



Run that ride again but avoid grim Rhyl, although I shouldn't give it such a low mark as MaccyD did come in handy.

Overall, I had a good time though my sense of humour came close to departing entirely on that slog to MaccyD and then on the final few miles into Llandudno, even with that lovely coastal path.

Things I learned:
Llandudno is lovely. Rhy/Prestatyn are to be avoided. Never rubbish MacDonalds. Get a Garmin and learn to use it. CycleChatters are fab. Andrew Br is my brotherbyanothermother  Guinness with breakfast is better than coffee/tea/water - FACT. Hills are the devils work, but I'll have to learn to tolerate them


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2015)

Poor old Rhyl. I used to go there every year for my holibobs up until I was eleven'ish. I even spotted the bridge from the campsite over the railway line to the beach, that brought a tear to my eye or that may have been the tearing wind and rain, I'm not sure.

Did anyone see that sign on the front? it said 8 out of 10 cyclists don't stop to..........I didn't see what the rest said.


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> ...although I've no idea what to look for really. If I'd had the route on a device I wouldn't have needed to keep up with everyone after the puncture.


If you just want navigation for touring rather than all singing/dancing training stats I would suggest an Garmin eTrex 20 (the 10 is too basic and the 30 offers more than required). The eTrex takes 2 x AA batteries (alkaline, NiMH or Lithium) so easy to replace and a good set will last at least 10 hrs including using at night with the backlight on.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Did anyone see that sign on the front? it said 8 out of 10 cyclists don't stop to..........I didn't see what the rest said.


What, the big red sign about 4ft high and 8ft wide?

No, I didn't spot that


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> What, the big red sign about 4ft high and 8ft wide?
> 
> No, I didn't spot that


yeah but what did it say?


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> yeah but what did it say?


Something about 8 out of 10 cyclists won't stop to read this.......

But I didn't have time to stop and read anymore


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, although I've no idea what to look for really. If I'd had the route on a device I wouldn't have needed to keep up with everyone after the puncture.


The Garmin edge 200 worked really well (apart from the first part, which may have been a dodgy TCX file  ).
I pointed quite few people in the right direction
£60 from Ebay, but I have seen that Aldi have had them for the same price. Battery lasts for ever.


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Something about 8 out of 10 cyclists won't stop to read this.......
> 
> But I didn't have time to stop and read anymore


Thanks, that was really useful....


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Thanks, that was really useful....


You're the bl**dy local boy, why don't you pop down and take a picture then we can all read it?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Thanks, that was really useful....



It was selling caravan pitches. I was going slow enough to read it by that point, unlike you turbos


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> You're the bl**dy local boy, why don't you pop down and take a picture then we can all read it?


It probably won't be worth it. They need to make the sign bigger.


nickyboy said:


> It was selling caravan pitches. I was going slow enough to read it by that point, unlike you turbos



I knew it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## mike3121 (27 Apr 2015)

Once again I would like to thank everyone for a great day, BIG round of applause to @nickyboy for ALL his hard work

Sorry I couldn't stop at the pub any longer than the time it took me to have just the 1 pint. I had arranged for my g/f and my mum and dad to meet me there, that was my lift home. it was a bit late for my pensioner parents to stay out any longer.

As some of you know this ride was part of my training to get myself ready for a solo coast to coast ride, Skegness to Wallasey in September. I am doing this ride to raise money for the Clatterbridge Cancer Charity, as my girlfriend was diagnosed bowl cancer last October. She has been through chemopharapy and only last week finished her course of radiopherapy. All done at Clatterbridge cancer hospital. She now has a 10 week wait to get a scan to see how the treatment went, fingers crossed. Now I don't have to take her to the hospital every day I can start getting a few more miles cycling under my belt.

I will be doing the last day of my coast to coast on Saturday 19th September from Chester train station to the ferry pub which is on the prom in Wallasey with lovely views over to Liverpool.
I would like to invite EVERYONE to join me on this day, it will only be about 30 odd miles but will be the end of a 200+ miles in 4 days for me and will probably need as much encouragement as I got on Saturday to get me to the end. I am also planning to stop off at Clatterbridge Cancer Hospital midway(ish) on this day.
As I previously said my finish line will be outside the Ferry Pub where we are planning on having a well deserved drink or 10.
So if anyone is up for this day it would be much appreciated. And it is all for a very good Charity,


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> No it wasn't. If you look at the map you had to turn right at the Tigers Head pub. While you were about to turn right a car came the other way and turned left into the pub parking area. He was blocking you turning right and was a bit slow in parking up. So you shouted at him....a bit. I waved you off down the hill, then I waved Skol and TMN past. I waited a bit for Andred Br and Helen but they must have been well behind so I set off, only to find Skol and TMN tending to you in the middle of the road
> 
> You do remember the £20 I lent you to get the beers in at the pub though don't you?


In which case it's even hazier than I thought, the only car I remember grumbling at was a Volvo that didn't give us much room.... in fact TMN was right behind me, so it would only have been a gently screamed "Dickhead" . It'll have to remain a mystery until I get more of my memory back. 

Skolly tells me you had two pints in the pub, whereas you only taunted me with one. So it can't have been me.


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I remember someone trying to poison me with whisky. I managed to slip some coke into it. I don't think anyone noticed and I really enjoyed it then
> 
> Here he is serving up my bacon butty and a lovely boutique coffee (service was slow but bearable!). Still wearing the same glasses he mangled when he jumped off his bike.....
> View attachment 87063
> ...



That doesn't do much to help solve the mystery does it?

(I don't think I have ever been described as mild before....)


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Well when I arrived at the Eureka and saw him there having set off after I'd left home from further away, I'd mentally marked him down as quite handy on a bike.
> 
> I had no idea Mossy was there. Did he ride there or was he on a pub crawl and is he still heading towards Holyhead?


Of course I rode there...

...on a train 

Sorry I missed you too, Crax - Rich said you were there.


----------



## Twinks (27 Apr 2015)

Have really enjoyed reading the last few pages and seeing photos of the day. ( I get alerts to the thread as me and OH were coming along originally till some stupid rellies decided to come from the states this week and so a family get together was organised.)

Though to be honest not sure now if we would have been up to it, especially with the challenging weather you were so unlucky to get dumped with. Hats off to you all. Blimey no wonder that beer went down so well.

The thing that shines through though is the camaraderie, I suppose that's what it's all about. Folks from all over the country getting together to make a journey with the same spirit. I hope we make it to a cyclechat ride sometime and meet some of you.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Do, it is well worth it. I travelled up to Manchester on Friday, spent a night in a bit of discomfort in the Travelodge, took a train to halfway, only managed about 15-20 miles of the ride before having to abandon with back pain, spent a night in less discomfort in the Travelodge, travelled back from Llandudno. It was still a good time.


Bad back, yeah right!





But still, you have met me now so it was well worth the journey


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> @Rickshaw Phil really impressed me with his cycling ability - he'd set out that morning from Shrewsbury, yet seemed to effortlessly glide along the entire trip - which must have been something to the order of about 110-120 miles ?


  You are too kind. I was just happy to maintain the same pace as everyone else given the bike I chose to use.

The mileage was 106.9 miles in the end which I think is my second longest to date. The write up is over in "your ride today" for anyone interested who hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2015)

User said:


> I reckon that the muscle relaxing medication was proving effective.



Aren't you having a good stretch, the expression certainly indicates agony.


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Apr 2015)

@nickyboy. If you do run this again and if you, or anyone else, wishes to avoid Rhyl/Prestatyn, then this inland route from Flint is very nice. It does add a tad more climbing but the views are worth it


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> I just bought one . No more lost newts I hope.



If you need a clip for the bike, I use one of these.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261084851663?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
Only trouble is if you forget which way it went in it's a pig to get out. I haven't had a problem with it coming out on the towpaths tho'.

(edited to put the sc in - sorry)


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> I just bought one . No more lost newts I hope.


Wow! Hope you like. It comes with a 'basemap' which is quite basic. The 20 and 30 both allow insertion of a micro SD card with more detailed maps which you really, really want. The 10 doesn't allow this hence my suggestion it's too basic. Don't (hope you haven't?) fork out big bucks for the Garmin maps. You can download free openstreemaps or buy a pre loaded SD card for about a fiver.

Happy travels


----------



## Andrew Br (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> I just bought one . No more lost newts I hope.



Now all you have to do is learn how to construct routes or to download them from the interwebs.
It took me a long time ..........

There's loads of advice out there so search for it and make sure you know what you're doing by having it guide you around a familiar route before attempting the "audacious".
DNAMHIKT.

It was great to see you at the w/e. Let me know if you need a wheel to follow in Normandy 

ETA: Plus what MAC said about the maps.

.


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> I just bought one . No more lost newts I hope.


You hope: Mine didn't work on Saturday because my route file was corrupt. I'd have known that if I checked before I left home. Don't tell Nicky though.


----------



## Andrew Br (27 Apr 2015)

That was a splendid weekend.
The only thing that was wrong with it was the weather and I'd have probably ignored that if I'd brought better gloves. My hands get really cold and, when that happens, it's very painful. It was my own fault; I'd looked at my Winter gloves before I left but I thought "No need, it's April". 
Idiot.
I thought that I'd spend the first half of the ride looking after Helen my team leader before she peeled off near Chester to get the train the rest of the way. Afterwards, I'd planned for HDAU along the coast but she made it to the Eureka and then was keen to carry on. That she made it to Llandudno in those conditions impressed me mightily. I know she can do those distances but her longest ride this year was 30 miles. Fantastic.
We left the Eureka with a small but perfectly formed group and, it seemed, I was the only one with the route, so I led the way.
My low point on the ride came just after Flint where the rain was at its hardest and my hands were really cold. It felt like someone else was changing gear for me; I couldn't feel the levers.
Rhyll wasn't inspiring but our stop at McDonalds was very welcome and, after that, it got better and better as we rode into the sunset.
Sadly we missed the fish 'n chips and, once we'd found the Travelodge, Helen team leader, Wanda and I could only be arsed to wander across to the Wetherspoons for food and beer. It was very welcome although I should have taken my lenses out and put my specs on; everything was getting blurry by then.

On Sunday morning we had a leisurely breakfast back in Wetherspoons before Helen team leader, TMN, Adrian and I rode to Llandudno Junction for trains to home. In perfect weather. Grrrrrr.

Many, many thanks for organising this Nicky, it was a great day out and I was impressed by the way you took control after the accident. I was just about to suggest that some of us should carry on to get the slower riders on their way when you said exactly that.
It was also great to see some old familiar faces again and to meet some new CCers.

My Strava, it's less impressive than BRounley's :-
https://www.strava.com/activities/292975559

And yo, Wanda. Sis .

.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> Oh dear, lost newt for a decade or so yet then.
> 
> Good tip, thanks!



Base camp is very easy to use. http://www8.garmin.com/support/mappingsw.jsp


----------



## Wobblers (27 Apr 2015)

pubrunner said:


> * Note to self - buy @McWobble a calculator for Christmas.



I didn't say I _stopped _after two, did I? Though I do seem to be with pint in hand in your photos. That can't be representative, surely...


----------



## Wobblers (27 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> @nickyboy, as others are saying, you have already done the major part of the work - and I think you have created the potential for not just one but three possible rides:
> 
> (1) The full route, advertised as a tough one with a brisk average pace. Start time a bit earlier, say 8 am, and forget trying to get to the chip shop by 7 pm as there are loads of places in Llandudno to eat.
> (2) The route from Manchester to somewhere like Shotton or Flint, which is a good reasonably taxing 50-60 miles. Same start time, less rushed coffee and lunch stops. People make their own arrangements for returning (train, car parked up, ride back).
> ...



Chester might make the obvious end or start point for 2 and 3 respectively, especially given that it has a better train service. Some thought's probably going to have to go into how to get in and out of Chester as some oik in a planning office appears to have taken what was a perfectly charming historic town and wrecked it with a ghastly series of dual carriageway ring roads...

Perhaps I should come clean and confess that one of the reasons why I cycled back home in the dead of night when every other sensible soul was sleeping off their hangovers was because I've been pondering whether or not this would make a decent route for a North Wales night ride. Well... it's flat, and there's no traffic to speak of. But it's also the most soul destroying forty miles I've ever cycled in my life. Think of an extended never ending version of Crawley, only without the charm... I was bored stiff by the time I'd left Rhyl. And frozen stiff _as well _as being bored stiff by Flint. So, no, I can't see that working. @middleagecyclist's inland route might work - I'll need to look at it more carefully - but there will be hills, and plenty of them unfortunately. I'd be happy to organise something if there's any interest.


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Apr 2015)

McWobble said:


> ...Perhaps I should come clean and confess that one of the reasons why I cycled back home in the dead of night when every other sensible soul was sleeping off their hangovers was because I've been pondering whether or not this would make a decent route for a North Wales night ride. Well... it's flat, and there's no traffic to speak of. But it's also the most soul destroying forty miles I've ever cycled in my life. Think of an extended never ending version of Crawley, only without the charm... I was bored stiff by the time I'd left Rhyl. And frozen stiff _as well _as being bored stiff by Flint. So, no, I can't see that working. @middleagecyclist's inland route might work - I'll need to look at it more carefully - but there will be hills, and plenty of them unfortunately. I'd be happy to organise something if there's any interest.



The route I've done inland was the outward leg of a 400k audax. It was very pleasant in the daytime but climb/views ratio might not be quite the same in the dead of night. The lanes would be black though so star spotting would be great if there were no clouds. The coast road from Rhyl to Flint was part of the return leg at night. It was certainly interesting cycling thru these towns at 22:00hrs on a weekend! I have to concur though it was the most boring part of the ride. However, if you start at Bangor and use the cycle path to Conway, you get the amazing view of the floodlit castle as you enter Conway along the west shore of the river on car free path. _Bangor to Manchester Night Ride_ anyone?


----------



## I like Skol (28 Apr 2015)

Here we go, just for Rich P.....

Sung by Bonnie Tyler, whereas the performer we finally remembered that sung Lylac Wine was Elkie Brooks.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Apr 2015)

Here's the one I was singing somewhere near Colwyn Bay trying to keep spirits up. Although nobody said it at the time, the looks I got were definitely "shut the f*** up and keep cycling"


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dckdQHuDdcw


----------



## I like Skol (28 Apr 2015)

If I was there I would have told you to shut up Nick


----------



## Ootini (28 Apr 2015)

I'm surprised you two didn't hit the Karaoke in the last bar we visited.


----------



## mike3121 (28 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the one I was singing somewhere near Colwyn Bay trying to keep spirits up. Although nobody said it at the time, the looks I got were definitely "shut the f*** up and keep cycling"
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dckdQHuDdcw[URL='https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dckdQHuDdcw[/QUOTE'][/QUOTE[/URL]]
> ...


----------



## I like Skol (28 Apr 2015)

Ootini said:


> I'm surprised you two didn't hit the Karaoke in the last bar we visited.


Why didn't you mention it at the time? I would have been there like a shot....


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2015)

Origamist said:


> age had not withered them, apart from Rich P who sadly looked like he had been disinterred specially for the ride


Quality @Origamist !
...and you'd have seen how near it was to the truth if only you'd made it to the finish!


I like Skol said:


> Here we go, just for Rich P.....
> 
> Sung by Bonnie Tyler, whereas the performer we finally remembered that sung Lylac Wine was Elkie Brooks.



Never been seen in the same room skolly


----------



## Cubist (28 Apr 2015)

Just checked the bike properly. Seatstay is crushed. Bugger. Looks like my heel hit it as we went down.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Just checked the bike properly. Seatstay is crushed. Bugger. Looks like my heel hit it as we went down.



This was after your resident bike mechanics, @I like Skol and me pronounced your bike "good to go"


----------



## I like Skol (28 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> This was after your resident bike mechanics, @I like Skol and me pronounced your bike "good to go"


It is a bugger indeed. I spotted the damage as I unloaded it from the roofrack at Cubes place. This was after giving it a quick check over when I picked it up from the pub and again giving it a clean bill of health. Only when I flipped the bike around to wheel it into his garage did I spot the small area of chipped paintwork on the otherwise undamaged side of the bike. 

I believe there are companies that can repair such damage or maybe it is covered by an accidental damage extension on your house insurance if you are lucky?


----------



## Cubist (28 Apr 2015)

I think I have a £300 excess on accidental damage. By the time I factor in new glasses (titanium varifocals with pentax lenses) a £200 paramo jacket, a fifty quid helmet and the jersey and bibtights the hospital cut off, the frame may be the only thing I pay for. 

I'm afraid most of the evidence is pointing to the fact I may have been unconscious before I came off. No marks on my gloves, no pedal damage, no ripped bar tape, just nudged out of alignment. I'll have to get the doc to check it out.


----------



## Cubist (28 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> It is a bugger indeed. I spotted the damage as I unloaded it from the roofrack at Cubes place. This was after giving it a quick check over when I picked it up from the pub and again giving it a clean bill of health. Only when I flipped the bike around to wheel it into his garage did I spot the small area of chipped paintwork on the otherwise undamaged side of the bike.
> 
> I believe there are companies that can repair such damage or maybe it is covered by an accidental damage extension on your house insurance if you are lucky?


If you press it in there's a soft bit which gives under pressure in the middle of the tube.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> I'm afraid most of the evidence is pointing to the fact I may have been unconscious before I came off.


I can't remember if we suggested it to you after the accident while waiting for the ambulance or when Nick and me discussed the incident but I did put forward the possibility that you had blacked out before falling off as there was no reason for you to go down where you did. Definitely worth raising the idea with your doctor.


----------



## Cubist (28 Apr 2015)

User13710 said:


> That would also fit with the way you were lying @Cubist - flat out face down with your right arm under your body, as if you'd just gone straight down without even putting a hand out to save yourself. You can't have had time to even begin to unclip either, which is probably how the bike ended up on top of you .


Yep, it begins to make sense. I wasn't feeling poorly, had had plenty to eat and drink, yet absolutely blank after I passed nickyboy at top of the lane.


----------



## doughnut (28 Apr 2015)

Cubist said:


> Yep, it begins to make sense. I wasn't feeling poorly, had had plenty to eat and drink, yet absolutely blank after I passed nickyboy at top of the lane.


Maybe @nickyboy was singing that "Here comes the sun" song again, and your body just shut down. I heard that everyone on his corridor at the Travellodge got refunds after he started singing in the shower after the ride.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Apr 2015)

Hey @nickyboy I posted your trousers back to you this morning. They were a bit short for me and kept falling down so you can have'em


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Hey @nickyboy I posted your trousers back to you this morning. They were a bit short for me and kept falling down so you can have'em


You probably found the shirt a bit wide in the shoulders for you too


----------



## Twinks (29 Apr 2015)




----------



## Cubist (1 May 2015)

A bit of good news in all the gloom. I rang my insurers (household) to see whether the cost of the bike frame and clothing,including my glasses, was covered, and it turns out it was. I was contacted by Wheelies Direct who asked me to send pictures of the damage to them. I asked whether they would be able to replace a Planet X frame, and of course they couldn't but undertook to find an acceptable alternative. They rang me this morning to tell me they were suggesting a Giant TCR Advanced frame which they would take off a donor bike, or I could choose one from their linked company Chicken Cycles up to the equivalent cost. What's more my insurers had authorised the repairs and the replacement equivalent clothing (again, they couldn't source Paramo) without quibble. A wee bit of research later and I chose a Dedacciai Gladiattore Strada which has very similar geometry and sizing to my PX Pro Carbon, with the same Monocoque Toray 700 carbon layup and a BSA BB. I've got to box up the old bike, and they'll receive and get the bits ordered next week, with an expected turnaround of 7 days in the workshop. What's more, as the frame costs them less than the Giant donor route, I can have the extra spent on upgrading the brakes.

I then went into Specsavers to have the frames replaced on my glasses. Expecting to have to add the cost of new frames to the insurance claim, I was more than overjoyed when the woman popped my lenses into a new titanium frame and said I could have them FOC as a goodwill gesture.


----------



## I like Skol (1 May 2015)

Excellent Cube. Now what are they going to do about those bruises?

I think we need to get you out on the mountain bikes as it is clearly safer. I wonder if I can line up a northern quarter raid on Cannock Chase later in the summer


----------



## I like Skol (3 May 2015)

User13710 said:


> For Skol....... bunnyhopping up and over the ridiculous bridge while lugging four loaded panniers.


Where on the route was that little footbridge? I'm scouring the route on Google to find it so I can hopefully include it in a family ride on Monday (and through the sickeningly picturesque village of Great Budworth).


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Where on the route was that little footbridge? I'm scouring the route on Google to find it so I can hopefully include it in a family ride on Monday (and through the sickeningly picturesque village of Great Budworth).



Were you having an out of body experience? The footbridge was in the grounds of Dunham Hall, just before you get to the Swan With Two Nick pub


----------



## rich p (3 May 2015)

Nicky has a hilarious 15 century joke about that place........ maybe


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2015)

I realize I'm a bit tardy with a response to the ride, but many thanks @nickyboy for organizing, and @Andrew Br for your splendid hospitality. Apart from the miserable bit in the middle, I had a great time, and it was nice to meet and ride with some new CCers and catch up with some (ahem) old ones.

A ride of contrasts. By the time I was heading into a glorious and warming sunset The Other Side of The Clwyd, the grim no-man's-land between Connah's Quay and Rhyl seemed like a bad dream. I'm not a stranger to that stretch of the A548 - my work occasionally brings me to Clwyd Theatr Cymru, sometimes with mornings free. I once stayed for several days at the Northop Hall Travelodge, which resulted in a series of exhilarating and terrifying dashes along the A55 - I'd happily repeat that sooner than I'd ride the A548 in a freezing wet westerly again. I was reminded that it was the same stretch of road where a driver killed the unfortunately named Alan Mort a few years back, and then @Andrew Br revealed he'd been knocked off his bike in pretty much the same place. The whole thing needs slowing to 30mph with cameras, and the through traffic can bugger off onto the A55.

I enjoyed the exit from Manchester; the weather and the countryside before Marbury; going slightly off piste with @Origamist; @rich p and Jason; seeing Ade, Crax, Pubbers, Wobblers, Rickshaw Phil and co at Eureka; the comradely respite from misery at Maccy D's; the lift in spirits and view at Towyn; the satisfaction when our _Equipe Lanterne Rouge_ finally rolled into the genteel environs of Llandudno; the pub and the company in it; and the fact that Wobblers was sufficiently bonkers to miss the last train deliberately and ride all the way back rather than forsake the post-ride beer.

I was sorry that Cubist came a cropper; that Origamist's last memory of the ride was that of Rhyl; that @mikeee and @User3094 didn't show; that some idiot put two completely unnecessary bastard hills in the way; that some folk had departed before I got to the pub; that TMN was put off by the terrible musician; that the even-worse musician decided to sit in with the terrible one.

The following morning re-united the scattered Team Slow, joined by @MossCommuter, over Eggs Benedict and other delights. @wanda2010 and @Andrew Br had a Guinness for breakfast, making me feel a bit of a lightweight. I was kindly indulged by @wanda2010 when I absent-mindedly set off in the wrong direction after breakfast and almost led her up the Great Orme. After coming to my senses, we had a pleasant ride to Llandudno Junction, where I had arranged to meet @rich p - the silly muppet having booked digs in completely the wrong place.

Epilogue: I hadn't fancied a six hour train ride home the next day, so I asked a pal who lives somewhere rather wonderful atop a _proper _bastard hill just south of Knighton if he'd mind a couple of visitors, and Rich and I teamed up for a frivolous half-century across the Shropshire Hills from Shrewsbury. The route was chosen on the hoof, more as a hill-minimizer with beer interlude than anything else. A pleasant gradual climb out on the Longden road suddenly got a bit more testing and we discovered that Shropshire miles are a whole lot longer than real ones. The Three Tuns at Bishop's Castle were a bit jobsworthy about food serving times when we rolled in just after 3pm, but we thought it was rude not to have a quick pint before moving on to the Boar's Head [tip - if you have the chicken in lemon sauce, have it without the lemon sauce], so the stop was a bit lengthier than intended. We picked the flattest route we could find to Presteigne, which turned out to be lined with Tory landowners proclaiming their sense of entitlement with smug blue placards in every field. To escape this we had to climb the aforementioned proper bastard hill, with added luggage in the form of post-ride refreshments. My assurance that the route I had chosen up it was the least horrific of three seemed to be met with some scepticism. Our hosts (one of whom is pictured below) greeted us with an excellent roast chicken dinner, and humoured us by having a glass of wine while we had about six.

We couldn't be arsed with any more hills than were unavoidable the following morning, so we rode the six lumpy but net-downhill miles into Knighton and took the picturesque but ponderous Heart of Wales line to Swansea. There is not much in the way of reception in them thar hills, but I found just enough to read Origamist's post upthread to Rich, as soon as I had stopped crying with laughter. Actually crying - I could barely breathe. We sat in the sun outside the Woodman pub in Blackpill, with the second excellent pie of the weekend and a few very acceptable beers, casting aspersions on passing drivers.

Anyway, thanks again to all involved for an memorable weekend, especially @rich p, @Andrew Br (I still have your Ass Saver!), @wanda2010 and @nickyboy, and special mention to Skolly for pinging about irrepressibly and giving TMN a helping hand, and @User (I'm guessing) for helping me find the Travelodge. I've not been in great shape for quite some time now, but I feel the mojo starting to return.


----------



## Cubist (5 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Nicky has a hilarious 15 century joke about that place........ maybe
> View attachment 87651


Somewhere to park yer tandem?


----------



## BRounsley (5 May 2015)

Cubist said:


> A bit of good news in all the gloom. I rang my insurers (household) to see whether the cost of the bike frame and clothing,including my glasses, was covered, and it turns out it was. I was contacted by Wheelies Direct who asked me to send pictures of the damage to them. I asked whether they would be able to replace a Planet X frame, and of course they couldn't but undertook to find an acceptable alternative. They rang me this morning to tell me they were suggesting a Giant TCR Advanced frame which they would take off a donor bike, or I could choose one from their linked company Chicken Cycles up to the equivalent cost. What's more my insurers had authorised the repairs and the replacement equivalent clothing (again, they couldn't source Paramo) without quibble. A wee bit of research later and I chose a Dedacciai Gladiattore Strada which has very similar geometry and sizing to my PX Pro Carbon, with the same Monocoque Toray 700 carbon layup and a BSA BB. I've got to box up the old bike, and they'll receive and get the bits ordered next week, with an expected turnaround of 7 days in the workshop. What's more, as the frame costs them less than the Giant donor route, I can have the extra spent on upgrading the brakes.
> 
> I then went into Specsavers to have the frames replaced on my glasses. Expecting to have to add the cost of new frames to the insurance claim, I was more than overjoyed when the woman popped my lenses into a new titanium frame and said I could have them FOC as a goodwill gesture.



My bikes were stolen a while back and the silver lining was I well covered (M&S via Axa).

The bikes were replaced via Wheelies Direct. I assume the insurers get some sort of kick back for using Wheelies Direct, as the cash off was a lot less.

So I got a couple of really nice bikes but the bikes were terribly assembled.

No rim tape on one of the road bike wheels, resulting in an exploding tube 50 meters from the house. On my single speed the front brake cable was routes between the fork and the wheel. The front wheel spokes also went lose.

Maybe they have one duffer but you may want to get it checked out before riding it!!


----------



## I like Skol (5 May 2015)

BRounsley said:


> Maybe they have one duffer but you may want to get it checked out before riding it!!


I think Cube will be all over that bike before riding it. He does like to tinker....


----------



## rich p (5 May 2015)

FWIW, I might as well post the only other 2 photos I took - cba to get the camera out in that weather.

A couple of bananas and camo commandos, bizarrely at the station, and Nick as a trend-setting fashion icon...flip flop hub?


----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2015)

rich p said:


> camo commandos


Where?


----------



## Cubist (5 May 2015)

BRounsley said:


> My bikes were stolen a while back and the silver lining was I well covered (M&S via Axa).
> 
> The bikes were replaced via Wheelies Direct. I assume the insurers get some sort of kick back for using Wheelies Direct, as the cash off was a lot less.
> 
> ...





I like Skol said:


> I think Cube will be all over that bike before riding it. He does like to tinker....



It'll be down to nuts and bolts before I get on it. I haven't knowingly ridden a bike that I haven't stripped and rebuilt for a good few years now!


----------



## toeknee (5 May 2015)

Names to the faces please. ...


----------



## I like Skol (5 May 2015)

I'm the handsome one


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2015)

My hand appears on one photo. But to be fair it is a particularly attractive hand


----------



## I like Skol (5 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> My hand appears on one photo. But to be fair it is a particularly attractive hand


Your other hand will gouge your eyes out if it hears you saying that!


----------



## BRounsley (6 May 2015)

I’m the one in the yellow jacket doing “Blue Steel” in the last picture.


----------



## Leaway2 (6 May 2015)

toeknee said:


> Names to the faces please. ...


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2015)

Anyone mind if I increase the steam a bit?


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2015)

I'm the very wet one with the Sam Brown belt. I was wearing quite a few layers and my kids are not right about me needing to slim down a bit


----------



## mike3121 (6 May 2015)

toeknee said:


> Names to the faces please. ...




Im the 1 in the sauna


----------



## doughnut (6 May 2015)

I'm the one with upside down writing on my T-shirt. Still looking pretty fresh after a full days cycling. Oh wait...
Mrs doughnut next to me who kindly picked me up in the car after 13 miles and drove me the rest of the way.
Just got the bill for fixing the bike - £125


----------



## I like Skol (6 May 2015)

doughnut said:


> I'm the one with upside down writing on my T-shirt. Still looking pretty fresh after a full days cycling. Oh wait...
> Mrs doughnut next to me who kindly picked me up in the car after 13 miles and drove me the rest of the way.
> Just got the bill for fixing the bike - £125


You could have bought a complete new bike for that, with full suspension n'all


----------



## mike3121 (6 May 2015)

Leaway2 said:


>





Are you sure that's not my Cannondale? it looks shinny and new


----------



## Leaway2 (6 May 2015)

mike3121 said:


> Are you sure that's not my Cannondale? it looks shinny and new


Sir, what are you trying to say about my bike?


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2015)

Pic 1 (left to right) Mike 3121, McWobble, Crackle, Rickshaw Phil
Pic 2 Rickshaw Phil
Pic 3 Mike 3121
Pic 4 Mike 3121, Rich P, The Claud
Pic 5 Rich P's arm, The Claud, Origamist, Middleagedcyclist, Rickshaw Phil (Andrew Br in the background)
Pic 6 Andrew Br, Karen
Pic 7 Andrew Br, Karen
Pic 8 Adrian, Tiny My Newt
Pic 9 Wanda2010
Pic 10 my arm, McWobble, Moss Commuter, BRounsley, Mrs Doughnut, Doughnut, Adrian
Pic 11 BRounsley, Mrs Doughnut, Doughnut, I like Skol
Pic 12 Moss Commuter, B Rounsley, Adrian
Pic 13 Moss Commuter, B Rounsley, Adrian


----------



## mike3121 (13 May 2015)

Good news - the 47 miles I done on this ride is no longer my longest ride of the year 

I set out today to do 40 miles but got lost, stupid Garmin! Ended up doing 51 miles plus the 2 miles each way to the train station to get to my start point.


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2015)

mike3121 said:


> Good news - the 47 miles I done on this ride is no longer my longest ride of the year
> 
> I set out today to do 40 miles but got lost, stupid Garmin! Ended up doing 51 miles plus the 2 miles each way to the train station to get to my start point.


No, you did not get lost. You took the right roads, but not necessarily in the right order. 

Rule No.1 of Garmin navigation: if it says one way and your knowledge/common sense says the other way, go the other way.


----------



## Cubist (15 Jun 2015)

Thought you lot might be interested in a bit of an update. First the good news. The insurers replaced my broken frame with a Dedacciai Strada Gladiatore. Lovely light frame, which has had all the parts swapped over and a couple of upgrades. Weighing in at 7.1kg without pedals it still needs to be test ridden.....

Which leads to the not so good news. My collar bone, despite being plated, is taking its time to heal. A week or two ago and there was no sign of repair or regrowth. Not so much pain, although the the ribs and sternum have stopped hurting. 

Various blood tests, scans and an ECG have ruled out any suggestion that I lost consciousness before the spill, and so I can drive again. The loss of memory has been put down officially to concussion. 

The huge bruise on my hip was masking something a bit more sinister though. Basically I was already well on my way to a hip replacement due to a cam impingement and the resulting osteo arthritis has become far less entertaining. I can hardly walk, and am bothered by levels of pain far worse than I can remember. I went to see a specialist today, who tells me that a replacement op is certainly an option. However, he cannot operate until the soft tissue has healed around the hip joint. There's a large area of fluid still under the skin/muscle on the outer side of my hip, and he suspects what he describes as a catastrophic shear injury. He's ordered an MRI scan to confirm this, but reckons it'll take about six months to clear up based on his experience. 

I still can't go back to work until the clavicle has healed, and the hip means that until that is healed frontline duties are out of the question. So, a summer off work with few opportunities to cycle. Bugger.


----------



## theclaud (15 Jun 2015)

Crikey Cubist. Sorry to hear about all these complications. 'Catastrophic shear injury' is not a phrase one hopes to hear. Hope you mend at least a little faster than predicted.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jun 2015)

Would you like someone to look after your bikes while you are recovering?


----------



## Cubist (16 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> Crikey Cubist. Sorry to hear about all these complications. 'Catastrophic shear injury' is not a phrase one hopes to hear. Hope you mend at least a little faster than predicted.


A bit of googling, and I think he means that the skin has sheared away from the tissue underneath it. This has resulted in a large blister type fluid build up. He tells me the chance of a successful hip replacement are greatly reduced as the healing wouldn't be complete. I've been on hefty doses of painkillers since 2011, and ought really to have requested a new hip joint a year or so ago. Being stupidly loyal to work has meant I have tried to grit my teeth and hide the symptoms with pain killers, but I can't hide it any more. I'm now stuck between a long, long period of sick leave, while they repair me enough to go back to full duties, or trying to work on a reduced capacity basis (not necessarily all that popular in the current cut-back climate) or taking a medical retirement. Bit of a watershed in the old career path right now.


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Jun 2015)

GWS.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jun 2015)

Blimey Cubist, GWS.

I'll never get folk on the ride next year what with this year's rubbish weather and now "catastrophic shear injuries"


----------



## Cubist (16 Jun 2015)

Yay.... just got a text telling me to come in for a physio appointment on Thursday..... so you never know, at least I'll be able to find something I can do that isn't ill-advised..... oh and stop feeling sorry for me. I've learnt to bake absolutely awesome ginger biscuits, and treated the kids to a Netflix subscription. 


nickyboy said:


> Blimey Cubist, GWS.
> 
> I'll never get folk on the ride next year what with this year's rubbish weather and now "catastrophic shear injuries"



Are you kidding? I can't wait til next year..... I can treat it as a personal goal.


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2015)

Sounds like it is but a scratch, I've had worse.

Personally I can't wait for next years ride, see what apocalypse Nicky can conjure up. A conflagration of static caravans as we pass would be good.


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2015)

All the best Cubist. If it's any consolation, I had a hip replacement 3 years ago and I'm still just as attractive to women.


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2015)

User said:


> Well, that's not very helpful, if he is hoping for an improvement.


Sorry for the typo. It was meant to say that I can still ride a bike, like a man a couple of weeks my junior.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jun 2015)




----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jun 2015)

Oh...

...I do apologise... it was an old man talking about a Hip 'Op

Op

sorry


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Jun 2015)

Just seen this, gws @Cubist


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jun 2015)

Just catching up after a week away. Sorry to hear about the complications @Cubist. I hope things improve and you'll be on the mend quickly.


----------



## Cubist (30 Sep 2015)

Prompted by @Crackle , and wary of @vernon 's love of wallowing health threads, here's a bit of an update.

My collar bone is not knitting as fast as it should. I have now seen three consultants, and the guy leading the treatment on my hip has taken over n the clavicle. He ordered a CT scan which I had last week. I see him again in December. 

The osteoarthritis in my hip was never going to improve, but I'm now having regular physio, and they have manipulated the joint so that I can at least walk in a straight line. The consultant above has agreed it needs replacement, but was concerned about the soft tissue damage which he described as catastrophic. To that end he ordered anMRI scan of my entire pelvis, as I was experiencing a range of symptoms, including a permanent feeling of having been kicked in the knackers. The MRI scan revealed a peritronchial Morel Lavallee lesion, which is a capsule of fluid built up between the muscle degloved in the fall, and the IT band around the hip joint. That needs to resolve before he will operate on the hip, and to add complications he will also insist that the clavicle is resolved. Apparently it's a straight race between new bone growth and metal fatigue from the plate. 

The feeling of being kicked is diagnosed as osteitis pubis, trauma and inflammation of the pubic symphysis. It adds to the woes, and again needs treating with physio. 

My life seems to revolve around painkillers, with up to four doses of codeine, paracetamol and ibuprofen a day depending on how busy I try to be. I was off work altogether until the end of July, and after a family holiday in August I was set up with sufficient IT to work from home. I can do admin and project work to support someone who is acting up into my role. He needs the help, and I needed to avoid further sick leave. 

I have built or rebuilt four bikes since the accident, but have ridden only two of them outside. I can do a bit of gentle turbo work, and have had a couple of off road rides, but the pain in my clavicle suggested that I needed to keep the wheels on the ground. 

I have built up enough stamina to walk the dog for an hour or two, but if I go on uneven ground intend to pay for it afterwards. 

I can just about withstand a full day out shooting, but again, spend all the next day in serious pain. What the hell, I can't just stay in the house,it's driving me mad.


----------



## Cubist (30 Sep 2015)

User said:


> Condolences Cubist, that all sounds pretty awful. It can get better though.


I'm learning the cost of being injured in my 50s.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Sep 2015)

Cubist said:


> Prompted by @Crackle , and wary of @vernon 's love of wallowing health threads, here's a bit of an update.
> 
> My collar bone is not knitting as fast as it should. I have now seen three consultants, and the guy leading the treatment on my hip has taken over n the clavicle. He ordered a CT scan which I had last week. I see him again in December.
> 
> ...


Well, I hope you have learned your lesson and don't do it again.

If you are itching for a gentle MTB bimble around your local area let me know and I will round up @potsy to come along too so you have at least 1 responsible adult to call an ambulance if needed 

Keep pushing the medics, fifty is no age and I reckon with an intensive bit of bionicism and some recovery time you will be out on more rides, lagging at the back just like before the accident


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2015)

Jeez, that sounds pretty testing. It's an impressive array of medical terms too. Though I do understand the metal fatigue bit. here's hoping things speed up. Still 7 months to get fit for the next Llandudno ride!


----------



## potsy (1 Oct 2015)

I like Skol said:


> If you are itching for a gentle MTB bimble around your local area let me know and I will round up @potsy to come along too so you have at least 1 responsible adult to call an ambulance if needed


I think I'm busy that day


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2015)

All the best and I hope you get sorted. Pain meds constantly aren't funny.


----------



## Cubist (1 Oct 2015)

User13710 said:


> Jeez, I'm so sorry to hear all this @Cubist! Now I wish I'd been more assertive in not letting you get up and walk off up the hill to the rendezvous with the ambulance, although perhaps it might not have made that much difference overall, who knows. Plus I'm not all that sure how I could have stopped you, since you were stubbornly sure that you were fine. Hope things start to resolve soon - I'm not clear why there's a problem with keeping the clavicle plate? I still have mine after more than four years, and my consultant didn't seem that bothered about it staying in situ. (I opted to keep it because I had a large bone graft and I wasn't confident the clavicle would be strong enough on its own - the consultant just said ok that's fine, leave it in place.)


Good grief, don't blame yourself.... It wouldn't have made any difference, and we'd all have missed @I like Skol and @nickyboy teasing me with beer. 

As for the plate, well one consultant was really grumpy, and appeared to be letting me feel stupid for agreeing to have it plated in the first place. It would appear the treatment of clavicles has the osteopathic world divided!

Oh, and will everybody please stop feeling sorry for me? Although I may end up facing early retirement if there's no great improvement in the next 22 months, that's no great pity in the grand scheme of things...


----------



## nickyboy (1 Oct 2015)

You've got a few months until I run the ride again @Cubist 

Might detour around the offending downhill mind you. But lightning couldn't strike twice could it? Come to think of it, it wasn't a lighting strike that knocked you off was it?

Without feeling sorry for you in any way whatsoever, I wish you a full and speedy recovery


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2015)

Cubist said:


> Oh, and will everybody please stop feeling sorry for me.



Absolutely not - I've only just come across the update, and insist on sending you a virtual cwtch from Wales.



[Meanwhile, TC enjoys a real Cwtch from Wales. This sympathy thing isn't all bad.]


----------



## Cubist (1 Oct 2015)

theclaud said:


> Absolutely not - I've only just come across the update, and insist on sending you a virtual cwtch from Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's lovely! Last time I drank a welsh ruby it was Evans Cwrw, during a night near Brecon. The pub was opposite a rugby club, and both teams came in for a few post-match pints.... it was a pretty raucous night, and I rode the Gorlech Trail the next day with a clattering hangover.


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2015)

Blimey, what a stoic.
I've always assumed that cycling was an accident waiting to happen, but you seem to have mopped up more than one person's bad luck. 
Onward and upward from now on.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Nov 2015)

@nickyboy is this a ride you are thinking of repeating in 2016, ive just been reading the last 20 pages or so, and it only seems like 10 minutes since April, it was a cracking ride and well worth another outing.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Nov 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> @nickyboy is this a ride you are thinking of repeating in 2016, ive just been reading the last 20 pages or so, and it only seems like 10 minutes since April, it was a cracking ride and well worth another outing.



Yes, planning on running it again next Spring sometime. Surely the weather can't be as bad again can it?

I've got a plan for the rather boring A548. There will be a route choice. Boring but flat A548 or interesting but hilly NCN-ish route inland which will meet the coastal path just after Rhyl. Mileage is the same but inland adds 1000ft of climbing so folk can choose which they prefer


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2015)

I'll try and make it. I'll also do the inland route. There are some lovely roads, but get it wrong and you'll hit something nasty. Ohh can we come down the 1 in 3 at Prestatyn !!


----------



## nickyboy (11 Nov 2015)

fossyant said:


> I'll try and make it. I'll also do the inland route. There are some lovely roads, but get it wrong and you'll hit something nasty. Ohh can we come down the 1 in 3 at Prestatyn !!



Won't be coming down at Prestatyn as a certain person who shall not be named has expressed an aversion to cycling through Rhyl again. A certain Welsh person who can't be named that is


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Won't be coming down at Prestatyn as a certain person who shall not be named has expressed an aversion to cycling through Rhyl again. A certain Welsh person who can't be named that is



Pah it's only 1 in 3 and tricky to just stand up on. Our caravan is in Gronant for emergency stops !!!! PS the front is finished now in Rhyl !!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (14 Nov 2015)

Is this the inland type of route (it was posted earlier as an alternative but i cant find who posted it now)


----------



## subaqua (14 Nov 2015)

you could ride up the old road into Hawarden from Queensferry , then up the hill into Buckley and through to Mold then up the A494 the opposite way to the tour of britain did. that is a tad hilly .


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Is this the inland type of route (it was posted earlier as an alternative but i cant find who posted it now)
> View attachment 109899



Something like that. Deffo off the A548 at Flint. The only question would be exactly where to rejoin the NCN5. You could rejoin at Prestatyn, just after Rhyl or as per the map you posted. As I mentioned, there was a bit of feeling that the stretch from Prestatyn to Rhyl wasn't nice. I tend to disagree. If you remember you go through Prestatyn Golf Club which was nice, the Talacre Caravan Park (ok not so nice) then by the sea to Rhyl

There are options, let's see what folk prefer. Whatever happens, it will be very similar mileage either A548 or the hilly route. The difference will be about 1000ft of climbing so folk can make their choice


----------



## DiddlyDodds (14 Nov 2015)

In agree the seafront from Prestatyn to Rhyl was good, and as a positive on the drizzle and wind it kept all but the hardiest holidaymaker off the front and in their caravans, giving mile upon mile of open pedestrian free cycle path, so i wonder on a sunny day how many will be on that path, a good bell would be a must i think.


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2015)

The coast road was better than I thought it would be. I liked the seafront but not the caravan park. It's a tricky conundrum with pluses and minuses either way. You could almost let the weather decide it. That and time as the front will probably be a quicker option if the ride is running late.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> The coast road was better than I thought it would be. I liked the seafront but not the caravan park. It's a tricky conundrum with pluses and minuses either way. You could almost let the weather decide it. That and time as the front will probably be a quicker option if the ride is running late.



Agreed. It would be my intention to let individuals decide whether to do the hiller inland route or the flatter A548 route. Everyone ends up on the same coastal path eventually, just up to individuals whether they want the slower, prettier route or the flatter, uglier route to get there


----------



## Andrew Br (14 Nov 2015)

I've ridden the hilly route in reverse. It's (IMO) truly awful; long draggy climbs and descents on which you need to brake most of the time. I hate using the brakes going downhill.
I didn't enjoy the flatter alternative (albeit we hit it in the worst of the weather) but I'd take it every time.

BTW:- I'm not complaining, I had a great day out and I'm very grateful to you for organising it nickyboy.
I'd be up for a repeat next year .


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> I've ridden the hilly route in reverse. It's (IMO) truly awful; long draggy climbs and descents on which you need to brake most of the time. I hate using the brakes going downhill.
> I didn't enjoy the flatter alternative (albeit we hit it in the worst of the weather) but I'd take it every time.
> 
> BTW:- I'm not complaining, I had a great day out and I'm very grateful to you for organising it nickyboy.
> I'd be up for a repeat next year .



Being an eternal optimist perhaps doing it the other way converts the steep descents into short, steep climbs and the long draggy climbs into wonderful fast descents? Unfortunately there are only two options; the A548 or the hilly inland route. Both have drawbacks. I guess it will be up to each rider on the day to decide which suits best

Given that this thread has been resurrected from the dead (hallelujah!) I will kick off a 2016 thread soon.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (14 Nov 2015)

Get in with a date Nick before people start filling in the 2016 calender with other half inspired immovable dates.


----------



## si_c (15 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Given that this thread has been resurrected from the dead (hallelujah!) I will kick off a 2016 thread soon.


I would have loved to be able to join this year, but was unable to make the time due to other commitments, would definitely be up for next year though


----------



## doughnut (16 Nov 2015)

My bike is fixed so I'm hoping to make it further than the outskirts of Manchester before giving up next time.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2015)

I've kicked off the 2016 thread so I'll add both of you to the expressions of interest on there


----------



## Cubist (16 Nov 2015)

If my collar bone knits by December, I'll be having the new hip done pretty soon. Looks like this would be a good "back from the dead" target.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2015)

Cubist said:


> If my collar bone knits by December, I'll be having the new hip done pretty soon. Looks like this would be a good "back from the dead" target.



Top stuff!

As I mentioned upthread, I've navigated around the offending downhill for 2016. I wouldn't want to have to watch everyone zooming down and worrying they were going to "do a Cubist"


----------



## Cubist (16 Nov 2015)

I can't remember it being that steep to be fair..... Good to have something to work towards.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> As I mentioned upthread, I've navigated around the offending downhill for 2016. I wouldn't want to have to watch everyone zooming down and worrying they were going to "do a Cubist"


Yeah but that mushroom Strog was excellent and the beer was ok too. Is it not worth a re-visit?


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Yeah but that mushroom Strog was excellent and the beer was ok too. Is it not worth a re-visit?



Sadly not an official stop. The only way you're gonna get the Strog again is if someone does a Cubist


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Sadly not an official stop. The only way you're gonna get the Strog again is if someone does a Cubist



You could try to nick some of the morphine from the back of the ambulance.


----------



## SteCenturion (5 Dec 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I've kicked off the 2016 thread so I'll add both of you to the expressions of interest on there


& me please @nickyboy


----------



## nickyboy (5 Dec 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> & me please @nickyboy



This'll be a bit confusing with folk expressing interest for 2016 on the 2015 thread but hey ho

You're on the 2016 ride thread "expressions of interest" now


----------

